# Jeux vidéo > Jeux online et réseau > Guild Wars 2 >  [IMPORTANT] Le topic de la spéculation, de l'eXtreme trading, et de notre ami l'HV

## Charmide

Y'a déjà un topic Craft/Echange/Capitalisme général, mais c'est pas assez spécifique, on a une sous-section, maintenant, bordel, et il parle toujours de désengorger le topic général: ce topic doit mourir §§ 
Voilà donc le topic des l33t, des vrais, de ceux qui ont regardé Wall Street quand ils étaient (relativement) petits. 


_Roger observant le cours de l'orichalque, se disant qu'il vient de tout perdre et qu'il est pas dans la merde_


_L'Arche du Lion de bon matin_


_La nouvelle jaquette du jeu_

Je m'autoquote parce que j'ai la classe; voilà une manière de se faire du pognon garantie sans farm, parmi d'autres:




> Ce qui pousse le plus à la spéculation dans GW2, c'est l'existence de "buy orders". Si je dis pas de bêtise, dans WoW et ses fils spirituels, l'HV c'est uniquement des mecs qui vendent leur truc. Là, t'as possibilité de dire "J'achète ce machin à X pc". 
> 
> Ca donne par exemple une manière très simple de se faire du pognon que même Ptit gras comprendra :trollface: Dans EVE, ça s'appelle le station trading, mais voilà le principe:
> 
> Soit l'objet "Tranche de jambon mystique". T'as des gens qui l'achètent avec leurs ordres à 8, 9 ou 10pc. T'en as d'autres qui le vende 15, 16 et 17pc.
> 
> T'arrives, tu mets un ordre d'achat à 11pc. Si quelqu'un loot une tranche de jambon mystique et vient à l'HV la vendre, il la vendra à toi. Tu viens d'acheter une tranche de jambon mystique à 11pc. 
> T'as plus qu'à la revendre 14pc. Si quelqu'un veut l'acheter, il l'achètera à toi vu que t'as l'offre la moins cher.
> 
> ...


(Pouvez suivre le lien de la quote, y'a des gens qui ont répondu des tas de trucs intéressants. Notamment oui oui, faut prendre en compte la taxe de l'HV :trollface:) 

Deux cas d'école:



Le prix de la teinture non-identifiée au moment du "oups on a multiplié par 15 la chance de la looter, c'était pas voulu, désolé". On observera l'offre (traits bleus en bas) qui explose jusqu'à dépasser la demande au moment fatidique, puis la subséquente sur-stabilisation spéculatoire™ qui balance le prix haaauuut par rapport à avant alors que les conditions sont les mêmes. 



Puis le prix d'un exotique de bourgeois parmi tant d'autres après l'event "faisons looter en boucle à 90% de nos joueurs un coffre avec 2 exotiques assurés":

B)

Ces magnifiques graphiques vous sont fournis par l'indispensable Spidy. 

Ça m'amène à la question du jour, déjà posée qui démarrera le topic: faut-il vendre les exotiques maintenant? Les prix vont-t-ils continuer à chuter, ou au contraire remonter? Si oui, dans quelle proportion? Quand? Brad va-t-il divorcer d'avec Kendra?

Je prends les paris sur la même courbe que les teintures mais en un peu moins violent. Je sais pas si ça remontera au-dessus du prix pré-event, mais ça m'étonnerait pas.

----------


## Maximelene

Je prends moi aussi les paris sur une remontée des prix, mais qui n'ira pas au delà des "anciens" prix (il n'y a aucune raison pour que ça devienne plus cher). Je dirais donc d'attendre pour vendre les exotiques. En ce qui concerne le "quand", difficile à dire je pense, mais je pense que pour les exotiques "basiques" ça pourrait prendre un petit moment. Enfin, il est probable que Brad signe le divorce d'ici 3 semaines, il a l'air particulièrement motivé depuis qu'il a appris que Kendra l'avait trompé avec 5 hommes à la fois, dont son frère et son père (à Brad, pas à Kendra, gros dégueulasse !).

Pour l'achat/revente, il y a malheureusement peu d'objets pour lesquels c'est profitable, ce genre de filon (puisque très basique) étant vite saigné à blanc par les joueurs. Par contre, spéculer (oui, spéculer c'est con  ::ninja::  ) sur les mouvements de prix de certains objets (tel que les teintures, justement) peut être très rentable. profiter des infos d'Anet avant qu'elles n'atteignent le gros de la communauté peut aussi être profitable. Mais l'économie étant mondiale, et non pas limitée entre serveurs, se faire une place n'est pas facile  ::P: 

Bon par contre, vu que je répond à un de tes posts, tu es obligé de démarrer une quotewar, c'est la loi.

----------


## Charmide

> Je prends moi aussi les paris sur une remontée des prix, mais qui n'ira pas au delà des "anciens" prix (il n'y a aucune raison pour que ça devienne plus cher). Je dirais donc d'attendre pour vendre les exotiques. En ce qui concerne le "quand", difficile à dire je pense, mais je pense que pour les exotiques "basiques" ça pourrait prendre un petit moment. Enfin, il est probable que Brad signe le divorce d'ici 3 semaines, il a l'air particulièrement motivé depuis qu'il a appris que Kendra l'avait trompé avec 5 hommes à la fois, dont son frère et son père (à Brad, pas à Kendra, gros dégueulasse !).
> 
> Pour l'achat/revente, il y a malheureusement peu d'objets pour lesquels c'est profitable, ce genre de filon (puisque très basique) étant vite saigné à blanc par les joueurs. Par contre, spéculer (oui, spéculer c'est con  ) sur les mouvements de prix de certains objets (tel que les teintures, justement) peut être très rentable. profiter des infos d'Anet avant qu'elles n'atteignent le gros de la communauté peut aussi être profitable. Mais l'économie étant mondiale, et non pas limitée entre serveurs, se faire une place n'est pas facile 
> 
> Bon par contre, vu que je répond à un de tes posts, tu es obligé de démarrer une quotewar, c'est la loi.


La flemme, je cite tout en bloc  ::o: 

Ça me paraît bizarre sur le papier que le prix remonte carrément au dessus du prix précédent, mais je suis un peu perlexe après ce qui est arrivé aux teintures. On se rend compte qu'une fois qu'ils ont fixé le patch (d'ailleurs, ta raison, la spéculation c'est un excellent filon, y'avait moyen de se faire énormément de tune (x6 sur l'investissement) en rachetant des teintures à 2pa à l'instant où ils ont annoncés que c'était un bug; y'avait même pas trop de risque); le prix de la teinture a juste explosé on sait pas trop pourquoi. L'offre se casse vraiment la gueule. Je parierais sur le fait que des centaines de joueurs voyant la remontée achète des teintures et auto-entretienne le phénomène qui leur rapporte du pognon en raréfiant l'offre et en continuant la hausse. 
Ça a sûrement un nom en économie. Y'a-t-il un économiste dans la guilde plox? 

Alors après, y'aura peu de gens pour spéculer sur des précurseurs, mais bon..  :^_^: 

Quant à Kendra, ça ne m'étonne pas d'elle.  ::o: ²

----------


## Maximelene

Pour moi, le fait que le prix des teintures aie grimpé autant est lié au fait que le prix de ce produit ne dépende d'aucun autre : il n'est fixé que par sa propre offre, et sa propre demande.

Les exotiques, au contraire, subissent l'offre et la demande liées aux loots, mais aussi l'offre liée à l'artisanat. Et donc à moins que les composants eux-même voient leur prix augmenter, dès que les exotiques dépasseront un certain palier, au delà duquel ils deviendront rentable, tout le monde se mettra à en crafter pour en vendre, l'offre augmentera énormément, le prix retombera en dessous du palier de rentabilité, et s'équilibrera de lui-même.

Après, j'ai jamais été doué en économie, donc je peux tout à fait me planter d'une façon assez incroyable  ::P:

----------


## Humain

D'ailleurs je ne comprends pas pourquoi le prix des teintures a autant augmenté. Le taux de loot a été modifié?

----------


## Sub4

D'après le graphique, l'offre a énormément baissé, donc surement le loot.

----------


## Ptit gras

Surtout que le patch pour remettre le taux de drop correct l'a surement nerfé en fait  ::(:

----------


## kierian

> Surtout que le patch pour remettre le taux de drop correct l'a surement nerfé en fait


Ca ne m'étonnera pas, j'en n'ai looté aucune en 3 jours perso...

----------


## Humain

Surtout que le prix des teintures explose. La teinture abyssale par exemple est passé de 8po a 13 po en une semaine.

----------


## Aghora

Tu devrais demander conseil à Darkath, Charmide.

----------


## Charmide

J'ai pensé à rajouter un :darkath: quelque part, mais après il va venir nous faire chier avec comment c'est scandaleux le corporatisme du Comptoir du Lion  ::o: 

Pour les teintures, je suis persuadé moi aussi que les petits salow ont effectivement baisser le taux de drop après leur connerie, pour compenser  :tired:

----------


## tompalmer

Haha vous fûtes sur goldenboys vous aussi ?

Edit : oh putain un ignomineux topic dans guild wars 2, je suis déja parti  :tired:

----------


## Maximelene

Pour une raison qui m'échappe, le prix des Detroyer Lodestones est en chute constante  :tired:

----------


## Lee Tchii

Je ne sais pas de quoi tu parles.
Sinon, ça fait longtemps que je procède comme ça, cad fixer un prix juste en dessus du prix proposé pour vendre, et ça marche généralement très bien.
Mettons un jaune bidon. L'acheteur le veut à 16 pa. Le ou les vendeurs le vendent à 22 pa. Même une offre à 21 pa passera.
J'ai même plus rien à vendre en fait (y compris la nourriture dont j'ai fixé le prix arbitrairement. Si vous avez une idée là dessus ...).

----------


## Charmide

C'est le bon truc à faire, à chaque fois que tu vends directement à l'HV plutôt qu'en mettant une offre de vente un peu plus haut, tu te fais exploiter par les gens comme toi qui ont la patience de placer des ordres. 

Bien sûr, la flemme, l'envie de gain immédiat..  :Bave: 

Pour les lodestones je sais pas. Ça se trouve pas par recyclage d'exo par hasard?  ::trollface:: 

Tompalmer, on t'attend sur GW2. T'as déjà mis un pas dans ce sous-forum, c'est fini !

----------


## Guitou

Perso je baisse le prix que d'une seule PC, juste histoire d'être la meilleure offre.

----------


## Yshuya

> Pour une raison qui m'échappe, le prix des Detroyer Lodestones est en chute constante


Fractal

----------


## Maximelene

> Pour les lodestones je sais pas. Ça se trouve pas par recyclage d'exo par hasard?


Non. Mais ça se trouve ils ont augmenté le taux de drop, et comme je viens d'y investir toute ma fortune... j'ai l'air con.

----------


## Dar

> Fractal


This.

---------- Post added at 14h10 ---------- Previous post was at 14h10 ----------




> j'ai l'air con.


This.


 :^_^:

----------


## Vaaahn

> ... comme je viens d'y investir toute ma fortune... j'ai l'air con.


Fixed  ::trollface::

----------


## Charmide

Plus qu'à espérer que les gens se lassent des fractales.  ::trollface::

----------


## Dar

Perso la seule solution que je vois pour t'éviter la banqueroute c'est de racheter tous les stocks pour fixer le prix de revente 

 ::trollface::

----------


## Alchimist

Un investissement des plus fiable: Pile(s) of Putride Essence.
Il y a une semaine j'en ai acheté près de 500, pour 54/60pc l'unité, en me disant que cette ressource  servirait probablement à quelque chose dans la mise à jour, pour l'instant, à part les runes, elle n'a pas grande utilité. 
J'ai eu tort sur ce point, mais je n'étais pas le seul à avoir parié sur ce produit et conclusion, le 15 et le 16 au matin la valeur avait doublé. J'ai tout vendu juste avant le crash du soir.

Conclusion, les mises à jours c'est trop bien pour la spéculation et pour mon porte-monnaie.  ::P:

----------


## Charmide

Mmh, bien repéré, les variations de l'offre et de la demande sont assez ultimes sur l'item, et t'as acheté/vendu pile au bon moment quoi  ::o: 
on veut un conseil actuel  ::ninja:: 

Sinon, c'est marrant, mais l'ectoplasme a pas trop chuté après la centaine de milliers d'exo qu'on a looté dimanche. 


(la 'chute' est juste au dessus du "19 novembre" EDIT: celui que vous verrez pas parce qu'il est trop petit). 

Soit les gens recyclent pas, soit ils stockent, en tout cas l'offre supplémentaire est presque négligeable face à l'énorme demande. 

Vu qu'apparemment c'est comme ça que ça qu'on régule les marchés chez Anet, je sens le coffre qui loot une trentaine d'ectoplasme pour tout le monde dans le prochain event  ::trollface:: 

Les runes par contre..

----------


## Korbeil

pour les lodestone, elles sont toutes stables c'est juste qu'elles varient ENORMEMENT comparés aux autres items car il est très facile de se faire de l'argent avec celles-ci !!

comme d'hab', je le relink: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/...VE&pli=1#gid=1
(copiez le dans votre gdocs sinon ça marcheras pas !)

----------


## Maximelene

Attends, regarde la courbe de la Destroyer Lodestone, tu ne va pas me dire que son prix est stable quand même ?  ::o: 

Son prix moyen a presque été divisé par 2 en 3 jours  ::'(:

----------


## dragou

Idem pour les onyx lodestone, et tant mieux!!!!

http://www.gw2spidy.com/item/24310

Ceci vient en grande partie des fractales, ou l'on choppe un peu des lodestone, mais énormément de core

http://www.gw2spidy.com/item/24309 (regardes la différence d'offre entre le 15 et aujourd'hui, c'est juste multiplié par 5).

Et vu la spéculation qu'il y a sur les lodestone, certains utilisent leur points de compétences pour se faire du blé => augmentation des ventes des lodestone.


En résumé, on augmente le drop rate des lodestone et le drop rate des crafts, c'est donc inévitable une baisse des prix.


Si pas ce qui me perturbe un peu pour le moment, ce sont les baies d'ommon (ca devient vraiment intéressant de les récupérer)
http://www.gw2spidy.com/item/12128

Mais comment expliquer?

----------


## Korbeil

> Attends, regarde la courbe de la Destroyer Lodestone, tu ne va pas me dire que son prix est stable quand même ? 
> 
> Son prix moyen a presque été divisé par 2 en 3 jours


http://www.gw2spidy.com/item/24324

ils suivent les cores correspondant  :;):

----------


## Maximelene

Oui oui, je vois bien ça (et c'est probablement lié au donjon, on y droppe pas mal de compos de ce genre).

Mais quand on vient juste d'y investir, on fait la gueule. Du coup, comme j'ai calculé que je devais vendre à 75pa minimum pour ne pas perdre d'argent (en tenant compte de la taxe de mise en vente "ratée"), et que ça continuait à baisser, j'ai retiré mes ventes et tout remis à 80pa, histoire au moins de faire un minimum de bénéfices.

----------


## olih

> Idem pour les onyx lodestone, et tant mieux!!!!
> 
> http://www.gw2spidy.com/item/24310
> 
> Ceci vient en grande partie des fractales, ou l'on choppe un peu des lodestone, mais énormément de core
> 
> http://www.gw2spidy.com/item/24309 (regardes la différence d'offre entre le 15 et aujourd'hui, c'est juste multiplié par 5).
> 
> Et vu la spéculation qu'il y a sur les lodestone, certains utilisent leur points de compétences pour se faire du blé => augmentation des ventes des lodestone.
> ...


Les gens ont découvert les bienfaits des barre d'omnom (+40% d'or?) en donjon pour maximiser l'augmentation des loot d'argent en exploration.

----------


## dragou

> Les gens ont découvert les bienfaits des barre d'omnom (+40% d'or?) en donjon pour maximiser l'augmentation des loot d'argent en exploration.


C'est ce que je me dis aussi, mais le seul qui soit vraiment dans cette optique c'est ascalon, mais ceci doit être contrebalancer vu que plinx n'est plus aussi rentable.

Je pense pas que ca soit uniquement du à cela, mais je ne vois pas quoi d'autre Oo

----------


## olih

En fait la flambée date du 16 novembre, avant le patch... donc un peu de spéculation pour une fois réussi vu que le prix n'a pas chuté après.
Non en fait, c'est bien l'arrivée du patch et le up des récompenses plus les fractales qui ont fait augmenter les prix.

----------


## Maximelene

J'avais pas vu le message de dragou, qui a tout a fait raison  ::P: 

Par contre effectivement, les baies d'Omnom ont énormément augmenté. Doit y'avoir une raison en plus.

----------


## Charmide

Pour la barre, c'est bien fait d'un coup après le patch, j'pense pas qu'il y ait de raison supplémentaire. Le lendemain du patch, y'a des gens qui ont réussi à vendre les leurs à 4pa30  :^_^: 

Le truc, c'est que c'est typiquement le genre de marché où peu de gens vont aller placer des ordres d'achat. Ce truc, tu l'achètes quand t'en as besoin, directement, avant un donjon. Du coup c'est beaucoup plus volatile vis-à-vis des variations des demandes. 

D'ailleurs, le 16 Novembre, la "demande" représentée par spidy (ie. les offres d'achat) augmente très peu (elle le fait même "après coup", à croire que les seuls en plus à poser des offres d'achat dessus, c'est des spéculateurs qui se sont rendus compte du truc un peu trop tard). Par contre "l'offre", ie. les ordres de vente, se casse la gueule. Représentant en fait une montée de la demande, cad de gens pour acheter ces offres de vente.

La montée est d'ailleurs dû à ça, la popularité des donjons à balancer des tas de gens qui ont acheté et grillé tout le stock de barres à l'HV en très peu de temps sans que les crafteurs puissent réagir. Depuis, le marché est super stable autour de son nouveau prix. 

Et pour la baie en elle-même, elle a l'air de bien coller son pote la barre quand même.

----------


## dragou

Prendre la bar est un peu inutile, vu que l'omnom est la matière première, c'est obligé que ça varie dans le même sens.

Maintenant ce qui est intéressant c'est de voir sur les produits similaires mais de moins bonne facture : http://www.gw2spidy.com/item/12415
On voit que la aussi il y a une augmentation des prix, mais bien moindre et ou l'effet est vite redescendu.
(perso je prend les raspberry quand je sais que je peux potentiellement loot de la thune, la différence fait généralement un gain d'argent comparé aux omnom, excepté ascalon bien entendu)

A 3PA la bar, je me demande si excepté ascalon, ca vaut encore le coût de les prendre...

----------


## Gordor

bin suffit de loot un vert a la place d'un bleu ou un jaune a la place d'un vert (avec le magif find en plus) et ta barre est rentabilisée

----------


## dragou

Heu si tu prend les omnom pour le magic find tu te ruines totalement.
Le but de l'omnom (et raspberry) est de combiner du mf + gf donc si ton instance ne donne pas d'argent, ceci te coûteras bien moins cher
http://www.gw2spidy.com/item/12381
Maintenant il existe d'autres mf ne coûtant pas très cher et ne nécessitant pas d'avoir un boon sur sois (mais soyons réaliste, dans les instances on a toujours un boon -_-)

----------


## Ptit gras

Le prix des barres repart à la hausse car la vanille est en hausse ainsi que le beurre et les oeufs. Tout simplement.
La vanille est en hausse car...bon ok je sais pas  ::lol::

----------


## Maximelene

Y'a sans doute une raison ! Sans doute.

De là à la trouver...  ::unsure::

----------


## Caf

> Y'a sans doute une raison ! Sans doute.
> 
> De là à la trouver...


Il y a des gens pour qui les cours de l'ah resteront des mystères à jamais.  ::ninja::

----------


## Yshuya

> En fait la flambée date du 16 novembre, avant le patch... donc un peu de spéculation pour une fois réussi vu que le prix n'a pas chuté après.
> Non en fait, c'est bien l'arrivée du patch et le up des récompenses plus les fractales qui ont fait augmenter les prix.


La suppression des bots pour moi.

----------


## Ptit gras

J'ai du mal a estimer l'impact du retrait des bots sur le cours de l'oeuf et de la vanille. Moins d'argent qui circule sur le marché total donc tout le monde flippe et monte ses prix ?

----------


## Myron

Je ne vois qu'une explication : un grand nombre de décès de poules par intoxication à la vanille.

----------


## Yshuya

> J'ai du mal a estimer l'impact du retrait des bots sur le cours de l'oeuf et de la vanille. Moins d'argent qui circule sur le marché total donc tout le monde flippe et monte ses prix ?


Sur les T6, je le vois bien sur ce genre de composant, je sais pas de trop.

J'ai toujours eu du mal avec les composants à bas prix et à grande quantité, je ne trade jamais là dessus.

----------


## TheMothMan

J'ai pas encore fait fortune avec l'HV, je doit pas être doué, mais à part quelques affaires je gagne plus en jouant en WvW, donjons ou events. 

Sinon quel que soit le type d'objet mis en vente, c'est pas rare de voir quelqu'un mettre en vente le même objet que moi quelques secondes après et un peu moins cher.  ::O:

----------


## dragou

http://www.gw2spidy.com/gem

Mine de rien, ça continue a bien monter.

Ici ce n'est pas trop le moment d'investir dedans, mais sur du long terme, c'est selon moi une source sur.

----------


## Skiant

> http://www.gw2spidy.com/gem
> 
> Mine de rien, ça continue a bien monter.
> 
> Ici ce n'est pas trop le moment d'investir dedans, mais sur du long terme, c'est selon moi une source sur.


Pas sûr. Si à un moment donné le prix des gemmes devient trop élevé, ça sera plus "facile" de sortir la CB et la bulle explosera.

----------


## Yshuya

J'ai spéculé une fois sur les gemmes, cela m'a calmé. L'écart est tel que je trouve vraiment très compliqué de faire des bénéfices dessus.

----------


## dragou

> Pas sûr. Si à un moment donné le prix des gemmes devient trop élevé, ça sera plus "facile" de sortir la CB et la bulle explosera.


J'ai spéculé énormément sur les gemmes au début, j'ai cru que j'allais faire une mauvaise affaire vu que de 28PA c'était repassé a moins de 20PA, mais au final merci le rendement.

Concernant l'effet bulle il est clairement présent mais je pense que l'on est encore très loin du pallier maximum de part le fait qu'il y a des objets d’évent qui y sont accessible, et divers autres présent tout le temps mais qui sont plutôt utile (recyclage du lion noir). De plus si la bulle éclatait, je vois pas trop ou le marché s’effondrerait (il n'y a pas d'effet domino possible), il n'y aurait qu'une stabilisation avec une légère baisse du prix (et quand bien même il y aurait une baisse plus importante que prévue, l'inflation aidant ça remontera). Le seul cas possible c'est un achat très massif en € avec revente des gemmes au même moment et soyons clair, tout le monde n'achètera pas avec des €.

Maintenant les gemmes faut pas se dire qu'on les achète maintenant et qu'on les revend dans 2jours, ça se fait sur plusieurs semaines voir mois.

Mais vu les 4000gemmes qu'il me reste, je fais 27po de bénef en les revendant maintenant (je vais tout de même attendre vu que je n'ai pas besoin de liquidité immédiate).

C'est vous qui voyez dans quoi investir, pour le moment les gemmes faut les vendre, mais y aura surement une stabilisation et donc ça sera le moment d'acheter.

----------


## Ptit gras

Si les gemmes continuent d'augmenter Anet sera obligé d'y faire quelque chose. Là ça monte car le jeu se dépeuple et donc la mastercard marche moins fort.

----------


## Mr Slurp

> Si les gemmes continuent d'augmenter Anet sera obligé d'y faire quelque chose. Là ça monte car le jeu se dépeuple et donc la mastercard marche moins fort.


Moi je suppose qu'avec tout ce qu'ils ont ajouté comme "achetable en gemme" lors des derniers event, ainsi que les promos annoncée sur le marché aux gem, il y a beaucoup plus de joueurs qui en achètent en or, alors que ceux sortant la mastercard sont resté au même niveau... ce qui provoque logiquement l'augmentation du prix des gem en Or. 
Mais t'as peut être une source sur la fréquentation du jeu pour appuyer tes propos.

----------


## Maderone

> Oui oui, je vois bien ça (et c'est probablement lié au donjon, on y droppe pas mal de compos de ce genre).
> 
> Mais quand on vient juste d'y investir, on fait la gueule. Du coup, comme j'ai calculé que je devais vendre à 75pa minimum pour ne pas perdre d'argent (en tenant compte de la taxe de mise en vente "ratée"), et que ça continuait à baisser, j'ai retiré mes ventes et tout remis à 80pa, histoire au moins de faire un minimum de bénéfices.


C'est moi ou t'as une chance monstre pour les mauvaises affaires ?
En tout cas, tu t'es bien fait entubé  :^_^:

----------


## dragou

> Moi je suppose qu'avec tout ce qu'ils ont ajouté comme "achetable en gemme" lors des derniers event, ainsi que les promos annoncée sur le marché aux gem, il y a beaucoup plus de joueurs qui en achètent en or, alors que ceux sortant la mastercard sont resté au même niveau... ce qui provoque logiquement l'augmentation du prix des gem en Or. 
> Mais t'as peut être une source sur la fréquentation du jeu pour appuyer tes propos.


Je plussoie totalement et j'attend également d'avoir des références sur les fréquentations, même si c'est vrai qu'on a l'air de constater que le jeux se vide très rapidement Oo

----------


## Gordor

Je table sur une belle augmentation du prix de la gemme a partir de vendredi.
Le black friday et ses promos arrivent, ca va dépenser du gold a tout va !

----------


## Maximelene

> C'est moi ou t'as une chance monstre pour les mauvaises affaires ?
> En tout cas, tu t'es bien fait entubé


A partir du moment où j'investis sur un truc, ça va se casser la gueule, oui.

J'ai investi dans Eurotunnel y'a quelques années. On connait tous la suite.

D'ailleurs, si vous voulez, je peux acheter des gemmes. Du coup, leur cours se cassera la gueule (histoire de pourrir mon investissement), et donc vous pourrez en profiter pour stocker !  ::P: 

---------- Post added at 14h08 ---------- Previous post was at 14h05 ----------




> Je table sur une belle augmentation du prix de la gemme a partir de vendredi.
> Le black friday et ses promos arrivent, ca va dépenser du gold a tout va !


Le prix augmente dès l'annonce d'un tel truc, les gens achetant en avance pour profiter du prix et/ou revendre. 100 gemmes coûtaient 88pa juste avant l'annonce des réductions de ce week end, 1po 3pa une heure après  ::P:

----------


## dragou

Nan mais la depuis le matin c'est la folie, regardez la courbe!!!! Le pire c'est qu'on ne connait même pas les réductions.

J'espère simplement que ça ne sera pas sur les mini pets -_-

----------


## dragou

http://www.gw2spidy.com/item/12128

warning warning embargo sur les omnom

Si ca s'avère vrai sur les prochaines heures (ca peut très bien reprendre son cours normal également, c'est même plus probable)

http://www.gw2spidy.com/item/12254 spotted

je donne tout ca car je suis au boulot donc étant impuissant, autant que ca vous profite

----------


## Ptit gras

Un coup dans l'eau pour l'omnom, ça a pas été suivi. Je pense que c'est un type qui a craqué  ::P: 
Et la framboise c'est super stable  ::o:  Impressionnant.

----------


## dragou

Yep, mais si d'autres relancent le truc, ca pourrait marcher quand même.

Oui la framboise est super stable et je trouve que sa barre est plus rentable sauf ascalon. Maintenant les gens ne réfléchissent pas beaucoup et se disent que peu importe le prix, faut les meilleurs stat ce qui est contradictoire avec le rendement mais bon ^^

http://www.gw2spidy.com/gem

on repart de plus belles avec les gemmes mdr

----------


## Korbeil

c'est pour le black weekend qui arrive ça  :;):

----------


## kino128

Sans faire dans l'eXtreme, vous confirmez que les matériaux valent plus cher que les composants d'artisanat ?
Je veux dire, que je gagne des thunes en vendant tous mes stacks de laine puis en achetant les insignes et autres composants de couturier pour découvrir les recettes et monter ma profession, plutôt que créer moi-même les composants ?

----------


## dragou

gw2spidy est ton ami pour ca, trouve le composant et ca te diras si c'est mieux d'acheter ou de crafter

mais n'oublie pas que le craft rapporte de l'xp et fait donc monter le métier

----------


## Myron

Ce n'est pas toujours le cas il faut vérifier. Hier j'ai crafté une armure exotique pour un canard et c'était moins cher de faire les insignes moi même.
Ça dépend des fluctuations du marché en gros.

----------


## Korbeil

@dragou & cie:

http://beta.gw2spidy.com/

inclut une nouvelle watchlist  :;): 
histoire de pas avoir 30mille onglets  ::P:

----------


## Lee Tchii

Ça dépend des insignes, évidemment, mais grosso modo j'ai pris l'habitude de regarder l'HV avant de crafter quoi que ce soit.
Il y a des insignes et des pièces d'armures non recyclables vendues à perte qui ont fait mon bonheur.

----------


## dragou

Donc petite mise à jour sur les omnom, leur prix a grimpé en fleche du fait du C3B1 arah, autrement dit le chemin 3 boss 1 qui permet de se faire quelques insignes mais surtout beaucoup de PA.

J'ai découvert son existence vendredi et ça ne m'étonnerait pas que ça soit à nouveau nerf dans les prochains jours/semaines (arah chemin 3 s'est déjà fait nerf 2x donc)

----------


## olih

> Donc petite mise à jour sur les omnom, leur prix a grimpé en fleche du fait du C3B1 arah, autrement dit le chemin 3 boss 1 qui permet de se faire quelques insignes mais surtout beaucoup de PA.
> 
> J'ai découvert son existence vendredi et ça ne m'étonnerait pas que ça soit à nouveau nerf dans les prochains jours/semaines (arah chemin 3 s'est déjà fait nerf 2x donc)


 Je le redis ici, mais pour l'instant, les barres (le truc intéressant pour farmer) sont bien moins chère que les baies elles même ce qui est un non sens  :tired: .
En plus les barres demandent des baies ET de la vanille pour être craftée et rien que ça devrait faire exploser leur prix... mais même pas.

----------


## Myron

Si les baies et la vanille sont si chères à l'HV c'est tout simplement parce qu’elles sont utilisées plutôt que revendue.
De même j'imagine que si les barres ne reflète pas le prix des composants requis pour leur fabrication c'est tout simplement parceque l'HV est très peu utilisé pour les fabriquer.

J'en ai moi même été le parfait exemple hier. J'ai tic 400 cuisinier, crafté les barres que je pouvait faire avec mon stock, regardé le prix de la vanille à l'HV et j'ai stocké ce que j'avais en attendant de trouver moi même la vanille.

----------


## olih

Le truc sur la vanille, c'est qu'à un moment, ça s'achetait avec du karma par pack de 25, mais maintenant, il faut fouiller pour en trouver  ::sad:: .
En fait, c'est moins simple à cueillir que les baie d'omnom...

----------


## Guitou

J'ai été surpris d'en trouver dans la zone de metrica sur des "herbes...". 
Zone noob accessible à n'importe qui.

----------


## Yshuya

Une explication sur les minipet, je prends.

----------


## Guitou

Le plus simple c'est de voir là :
http://wiki.guildwars2.com/wiki/Minipet

----------


## dragou

> Une explication sur les minipet, je prends.


Tu veux savoir sur quoi? car les mini pets, tu as 3 catégories tout de même ^^

Maintenant dis toi que c'est très fortement sujet à spéculation et que pour le moment le rush arah détruit l’économie et c'est typiquement sur ce type d'objet que les gens vont se faire plaisir

----------


## Guitou

Ca et les teintures la abysse dépasse les 13PO.  ::o:

----------


## dragou

Pour répondre à la teinture abysse, l'augmentation est apparue lors du bug des teintures qui se dropaient beaucoup plus, mais depuis on remarque que l'on gagne beaucoup moins de teinture, ce qui augmente donc les prix de chaque teinture et vu que l'abysse est la plus prisée et donc la plus apte à la spéculation, voila ce que ca donne.


Sinon sujet assez important sur l'ecto
A propos du prix de l'ecto qui monte :




> This is a reply from John Smith, ArenaNet's economist:
> 
> We did expect the change in price of Ectos and it was intended. Bots had artificially suppressed the prices of many high end items making late game farming for legitimate players less effective than we wanted. With the fractal dungeon we introduce available ways to earn Ectos and other high end items for use or profit to keep the price from going up too fast.



En résumé pour les non anglophones : Les bots ont diminués le prix de beaucoup d'objet de haut niveau ce qui lésait les joueurs légitimes. Avec le donjon des fractals, ils ont introduit des moyens de gagner des ectos et d'autres objets de haut niveau pour que le prix ne monte pas trop rapidement.


Donc si on lit entre les lignes (ou presque pas), les T6 et ectos vont continuer de monter?

----------


## Ptit gras

Pour les minipets, le seul moyen d'en obtenir étant les gemmes leur prix augmente de même manière que ces dernières.

Et je suis pas vraiment d'accord sur le fait que le rush Arah pourri l'économie. J'en ai pas fait mais je me suis renseigné, y'a absolument rien d'affolant.

----------


## Korbeil

30pa/5min, si c'est totalement abusé  ::):

----------


## Skiant

> Pour répondre à la teinture abysse, l'augmentation est apparue lors du bug des teintures qui se dropaient beaucoup plus, mais depuis on remarque que l'on gagne beaucoup moins de teinture, ce qui augmente donc les prix de chaque teinture et vu que l'abysse est la plus prisée et donc la plus apte à la spéculation, voila ce que ca donne.
> 
> 
> Sinon sujet assez important sur l'ecto
> A propos du prix de l'ecto qui monte :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Je dirai plutôt qu'ils ont prévus la montée en prix des T6/Ectos, mais ils ont estimé que l'introduction des Fractales allait équilibrer l'économie (après une montée des prix vers ce qu'ils estiment un prix plus "juste").

----------


## Yshuya

> Pour les minipets, le seul moyen d'en obtenir étant les gemmes leur prix augmente de même manière que ces dernières.
> 
> Et je suis pas vraiment d'accord sur le fait que le rush Arah pourri l'économie. J'en ai pas fait mais je me suis renseigné, y'a absolument rien d'affolant.


Surement le prix des gemmes, je n'y pensais pas.

Quand je parlais pour les mini pets, je parlais de l'inflation. Ils ont prit entre 50 à 100% en 3 Jours. 

Ce qui est fort bizarre c'est que seul les jaunes ont eu cet flambée, les oranges ne suivent pas, voir diminue. 

On est aussi passé de 50 à 100 Minipet jaune en stock à 5 à 20.

----------


## dragou

> Je dirai plutôt qu'ils ont prévus la montée en prix des T6/Ectos, mais ils ont estimé que l'introduction des Fractales allait équilibrer l'économie (après une montée des prix vers ce qu'ils estiment un prix plus "juste").


Oué c'est une question de nuance mais je suis plutot d'accord ^^

Concernant arah si ca pourri l'économie, et nerf aujourd'hui ou la semaine prochaine est à prévoir.

Hier sur 3omnom donc 1h30 donc 90minutes j'ai effectué 20 runs.
J'ai obtenu 22sacs de gemmes donc ca fait 66 tokens, 22 fioles de karma, et environ 60PA.
3 jaunes qui m'ont donnés 4ectos = 1PO20 (mais faut retirer 3 salvages du lion noir )
2x l'inventaire remplis de bleu/vert donc disons 70 x1.32 x2 (y a des 90 comme 1.98 comme 2.6) 1PO85PA
J'ai donc buté 40 boss a 15pa boss = 6PO
J'ai eu la chance d'avoir un exotique qui se vend a 4PO

Donc rentabilité? 13PO65PA auquel j'extrait 15PA d'omnom = 13PO50PA en 90minutes donc 9PO de l'heure ici, sans l'exo ca fait 6PO33PA

ca ne détruit pas l'economie?

----------


## Ptit gras

Je comprends pas le "15pa/boss" ?
Et les infos que j'avais c'était à 9 mins le run, du coup ça change pas mal de choses en effet  ::):  Merci des précisions.

----------


## dragou

> Je comprends pas le "15pa/boss" ?
> Et les infos que j'avais c'était à 9 mins le run, du coup ça change pas mal de choses en effet  Merci des précisions.


chaque boss tombé donne 10PAxxPC et ils sont 2.
Tu prend l'omnom et ses +40% gold = environ 15PA par boss x2 = 30PA/run sans les loots etc

----------


## Narquois

Le "premier boss" = 2 champions qui lootent chacun 15 pa (sous buff bouffe +40% gold find)

----------


## Guitou

Eh !? J'ai fait plusieurs runs hier et outre le fait de pas obtenir de sac systématiquement (plutôt entre 2/3-3/4) j'avais pas de token dedans.

Sinon 5 minutes c'est avec un bon groupe qui enchaîne/DPS bien, hier les 2 groupes que j'ai eu c'était plus proches des 10 minutes.

----------


## olih

> Eh !? J'ai fait plusieurs runs hier et outre le fait de pas obtenir de sac systématiquement (plutôt entre 2/3-3/4) j'avais pas de token dedans.
> 
> Sinon 5 minutes c'est avec un bon groupe qui enchaîne/DPS bien, hier les 2 groupes que j'ai eu c'était plus proches des 10 minutes.


  :tired: .
C'était la fatigue.

----------


## Guitou

Bah non ça tournait pas mal, juste qu'on était pas 5 voleurs. Faut avouer qu'en monocible l'élém est pas exceptionnel par exemple.

----------


## Ptit gras

Euh ça reste plus qu'honnête selon la spec  ::):

----------


## Lee Tchii

Je l'ai fait avec un groupe multiple hier, et on restait à moins de 8 minutes par run.
C'est rentable effectivement, mais aussi très répétitif.
Ya pas que ça en PvE, donc ça ne me choque pas tellement. Peut-être qu'en finissant un run d'Arah on reçoit genre 2-3 Po, et on ne le saura jamais !

----------


## Maximelene

Hier, avec le groupe avec lequel je l'ai fait, c'était à peu près 4po de l'heure. Donc niveau rentabilité, c'est absolument énorme.

----------


## Lee Tchii

J'étais pas dans ce groupe par hasard ?
De toute façon, vu les sommes astronomiques que nous demandent les crafts et objets haut level, je suis surtout étonnée qu'il n'y est pas plus de moyens de faire des po rapidement.
Pour aller farmer Arah, il faut tout de même des lvl80 bien assumés, un qui a au moins fini Arah en story et un mesmer la plupart du temps, et des barres d'Ommon.

----------


## Guitou

> Pour aller farmer Arah, *il faut tout de même des lvl80 bien assumés*, un qui a au moins fini Arah en story et un mesmer la plupart du temps, et des barres d'Ommon.


Euh... N'importe qui peut avec un petit conseil.
Tu vois faire une fois et c'est bon.

----------


## Maximelene

> J'étais pas dans ce groupe par hasard ?


Si (je ne l'ai fait qu'avec un seul groupe  :;):  ).

Sinon effectivement, pas besoin d'être 80 depuis longtemps pour faire ça. Au pire a prendra un peu plus de temps, mais ça restera extrêmement rentable.

----------


## Anita Spade

Jamais encore eu l'occasion de tester le farm d'Arah, faudra que j'essaie un de ces quatre ça a l'air rentable.
Par contre dans le terme "farm" qu'entendez vous personnellement, vous bouclez l'instance ou refaites en boucle les deux mêmes boss? 
Je viens de tomber sur cette video, et je saisis mieux "Arah C3B1".

----------


## Nessou

On refait en boucle les deux mêmes boss. Avec un groupe qui a un très bon dps ça se fait en un peu plus de trois minutes pour 35 pa sans compter les loots aléatoires.

----------


## Ptit gras

Alors...pour avoir essayé, les 3 minutes c'est de l'ordre du fantasme. C'est le temps de tomber les boss peut être, mais le temps de reboot l'instance et compagnie, si tu tapes 10 fois les boss avec la même omnom, je veux bien léguer ma fortune à Maximelene.

Edit : par contre le voleur a un dps qui fait chier  ::(:  C'est pas équilibré du tout pour l'investissement qu'il met dans ses touches. Pourquoi j'ai choisi elem...  ::'(:

----------


## Maximelene

> Alors...pour avoir essayé, les 3 minutes c'est de l'ordre du fantasme. C'est le temps de tomber les boss peut être, mais le temps de reboot l'instance et compagnie, si tu tapes 10 fois les boss avec la même omnom, je veux bien léguer ma fortune à Maximelene.


Okay les mecs, je monte un groupe opti de chez opti pour tuer 10 fois les boss en 30 minutes !

----------


## Yshuya

Tin y a rien à faire, les joueurs sont quand même des cons et après ils vont dire que le jeu est nul que c'est du farming etc etc etc ...

----------


## Maximelene

C'est moi ou t'es en train de nous traiter de cons là ?  :tired:

----------


## Sahifel

> Alors...pour avoir essayé, les 3 minutes c'est de l'ordre du fantasme. C'est le temps de tomber les boss peut être, mais le temps de reboot l'instance et compagnie, si tu tapes 10 fois les boss avec la même omnom, je veux bien léguer ma fortune à Maximelene.


Non non, c'est pas du fantasme.

On s'est chronometré avec Nessou, Bwarhg, Maderone, et Banjo, et on tournait autour des 3'18" avec les temps de chargements...

----------


## Anita Spade

Bon, maintenant que je viens de me ruiner en montant mes trois derniers métiers de craft, artificier, armorsmith et travailleur du cuir, que je suis Maitre Artisan, et que je me suis confectionné une vingtaine de Barre aux Baies d'Omnon, je vais avoir besoin de me refaire une santé financière, il faudra que je me porte volontaire lors de la prochaine excursion à Arah.

----------


## dragou

Pour les groupes dont les membres se mettent full dps, le temps maxi est de 5min, on tourne très souvent dans les 4min10 donc non, ce n'est pas de l'ordre du fantasme ^^

Mais revenons en au sujet principal en parlant d'un mystère, celui des gemmes

http://www.gw2spidy.com/gem

Je suis ok que ca ait monté vu le black friday, mais la on est mercredi, et au lieu de stagner voir baisser un peu, ca augmente de plus belles.

Est-ce vraiment les joueurs qui font varié ces gemmes, ou bien anet essaye de nous étouffer en nous obligeant d'acheter avec des €.
Pour ceux qui ne font pas de farm arah, les gemmes sont maintenant inatteignable

----------


## Korbeil

l'arrivé des kit de transformation je pense  :;):

----------


## dragou

> l'arrivé des kit de transformation je pense


Je pense vraiment pas qu'après 3mois de jeux maxi tout le monde veuille changer l'apparence de son perso, surtout que ce n'est pas comme sur le 1 ou il y a eu de nouvelles possibilités. Tu m'aurais dit new pets etc j'aurais dit pourquoi pas, mais niveau du cosmétique de transformation, nop (un costume serait passé aussi si il était uber cool ...)

----------


## Ptit gras

3'18" c'est pas 3', mais je me prépare psychologiquement à verser 1po34pa à Maxime. Faites pas les cons svp  ::'(:

----------


## Dar

> Je suis ok que ca ait monté vu le black friday, mais la on est mercredi, et au lieu de stagner voir baisser un peu, ca augmente de plus belles.
> 
> Est-ce vraiment les joueurs qui font varié ces gemmes, ou bien anet essaye de nous étouffer en nous obligeant d'acheter avec des €.
> Pour ceux qui ne font pas de farm arah, les gemmes sont maintenant inatteignable


Tous les joueurs sont full stuff maintenant. A quoi peuvent ils dépenser leur po ?
Sans compter que selon moi le rush Arah ainsi que la maj sur les loot des boss à pieces dans les instances (genre ascalon quasi 1 po le chemin avec l'omnom sans compter les loot), l'injection de po dans le système doit être énorme.

----------


## dragou

> Tous les joueurs sont full stuff maintenant. A quoi peuvent ils dépenser leur po ?
> Sans compter que selon moi le rush Arah ainsi que la maj sur les loot des boss à pieces dans les instances (genre ascalon quasi 1 po le chemin avec l'omnom sans compter les loot), l'injection de po dans le système doit être énorme.


Ta question sans y amener de réponse indique que selon toi tout les po amassés passent dans l'HV, on est bien d'accord?
Alors si tel est le cas je pense pas que ca soit le cas
Les joueurs sont majoritairement full stuff, on est bien d'accord, donc certains vont préparer le stuff d'un reroll, d'autres un 2ème stuff, d'autres déboursent dans les légendaires, d'autre le tome de commandant, et d'autres recherchent le skin (panda achète un skin 9po hier, sahifel se paye le T3 racial) sans compter que les prix de tous les items montent énormément aussi, donc non tout l'argent ne va pas dans les gemmes, et ce qui régit le cours des gemmes, ce sont les transactions po/gem   €/gem (enfin, en théorie).

Ici j'aimerai savoir pourquoi les gemmes continuent de monter alors que le black friday est passé et qu'il n'y a pas de nouveauté si ce n'est le kit de transformation.

Si ce n'est pas ça que tu voulais dire, sorry mais dans ce cas expliques autrement ^^

----------


## olih

> Tous les joueurs sont full stuff maintenant. A quoi peuvent ils dépenser leur po ?
> Sans compter que selon moi le rush Arah ainsi que la maj sur les loot des boss à pieces dans les instances (genre ascalon quasi 1 po le chemin avec l'omnom sans compter les loot), l'injection de po dans le système doit être énorme.


Oui full stuff exotique.
 Ils peuvent dépenser leurs po :
- sur les armes légendaires
- stuffer des rerolls.
- sur les quelques trucs élevés à crafter (cf. fractal)
- sur les skins d'armes/armures tiers 3 racial.
- dans la putain de banque de guilde qui ressemble à un puits sans fond.
- à chopper un deuxième set complémentaire pour leur personnage histoire de changer en fonction des combats ( ::trollface:: ).
- se faire des sacs 20 places qui coutent minimum 10po l'unité.
- monter rapidement un reroll à 80 avec uniquement l'artisanat.
- s'acheter des teintures rares
- s'acheter des mini pet
- s'acheter des gemmes pour refaire la gueule loupé de ton super guerrier lv80 déjà totalement équipé.
- pour faire de l'animation pve dans la guilde
- pour gagner des points d'influence et se créer une guilde perso histoire d'avoir plus de place
- s'acheter des gemmes pour augmenter le nombre d'emplacement de coffre de ta banque perso, le nombre d'emplacement de sac de chacun de tes personnages.
- etc.

----------


## Dar

> Ta question sans y amener de réponse indique que selon toi tout les po amassés passent dans l'HV, on est bien d'accord?


Non pas du tout, c'est exactement le contraire. "Tout" passe dans les gemmes. Ce qui explique que le cours des gemmes explosent.




> Oui full stuff exotique.
>  Ils peuvent dépenser leurs po :
> - sur les armes légendaires
> - stuffer des rerolls.
> - sur les quelques trucs élevés à crafter (cf. fractal)
> - sur les skins d'armes/armures tiers 3 racial.
> - dans la putain de banque de guilde qui ressemble à un puits sans fond.
> - à chopper un deuxième set complémentaire pour leur personnage histoire de changer en fonction des combats ().
> - se faire des sacs 20 places qui coutent minimum 10po l'unité.
> ...


Bah c'est ton avis ^^
Les légendaires ca concerne une ultra minorité .
Stuffer les rerolls t'as largement assez avec les po gagnés pendant le pex.
Les minipet teinture rare ca concerne pas grand monde.
etc...

Par contre comme tu le dis, agrandir la banque, ajouter des sacs ca tout le monde le fait. 
Et tous ca s’achete en gemme.

Et je parle pas de tous les riches en po qui spéculent à mort sur les gemmes.
Et vous avez mon explication sur le cours de gemmes.

---------- Post added at 11h04 ---------- Previous post was at 11h01 ----------




> donc non tout l'argent ne va pas dans les gemmes, et ce qui régit le cours des gemmes, ce sont les transactions po/gem   €/gem (enfin, en théorie).


En 2 lignes tu dis que les po ne passent pas dans les gemmes et dans l'autre que le cours des gemmes dépend de la transactions po/gemmes  ::huh:: 

---------- Post added at 11h07 ---------- Previous post was at 11h04 ----------




> Ici j'aimerai savoir pourquoi les gemmes continuent de monter alors que le black friday est passé et qu'il n'y a pas de nouveauté si ce n'est le kit de transformation.


Je dis que le cours des gemmes montent car les gens ont de plus en plus de po dont ils ne savent pas quoi foutre et ils achetent des gemmes avec. Et t'en as d'autre (les riches) qui achetent sciemment d'énormes qté de gemmes pour spéculer.

C'est simple y'a qu'à voir l'inflation. Garder sa richesse sous forme de po c'est pas bon du tout.

----------


## dragou

> Non pas du tout, c'est exactement le contraire. "Tout" passe dans les gemmes. Ce qui explique que le cours des gemmes explosent.
> 
> 
> 
> Bah c'est ton avis ^^
> Les légendaires ca concerne une ultra minorité .
> Stuffer les rerolls t'as largement assez avec les po gagnés pendant le pex.
> Les minipet teinture rare ca concerne pas grand monde.
> etc...
> ...


Alors la on va se marrer, donne moi tes sources montrant que tout passe dans les gemmes.

Maintenant si tout passe dans les gemmes, expliques moi comment ça se fait que le prix des précurseurs remonte? si les légendaires ne sont qu'une minorité, ca ne devrait pas monter.
Pourquoi la demande de T6 est croissante si tout le monde prend des gemmes?
Pourquoi les undye montent encore actuellement?
Pourquoi le prix des pets exotique ne diminue pas si tout passe dans les gemmes? (oui c'est lié)

Maintenant dis moi comment tu peux stuffer un reroll rien qu'avec ton pex, ca m'intéresse énormément car ne fusse qu'un bijou coûte déjà 3po et que les runes les plus OP sont a 1Po50 voir 6Po si tu veux divinity

Maintenant si tu prend ne fusse que les CPC comme référence, ils sont très peu à investir dans les gemmes (j'en parle d'ailleurs il y a quelques pages sur ce même topic normalement) et les CPC représentent une bonne partie du type de joueur sur GW2 si ce n'est en sPVP (qui rapporte des gemmes)





> Envoyé par dragou  
> donc non tout l'argent ne va pas dans les gemmes, et ce qui régit le cours des gemmes, ce sont les transactions po/gem €/gem (enfin, en théorie).
> 			
> 		
> 
> En 2 lignes tu dis que les po ne passent pas dans les gemmes et dans l'autre que le cours des gemmes dépend de la transactions po/gemmes


Je dis que *tout* les PO ne passent *pas* dans les gemmes et que le cours des gemmes est régit par le PO *et* par les €.





> C'est simple y'a qu'à voir l'inflation. Garder sa richesse sous forme de po c'est pas bon du tout.


Et c'est pour ca qu'on voit énormément de spéculation sur de nombreux objets qui sont indépendant aux gemmes, ce qui prouve à nouveau que tout les PO ne vont pas dans les gemmes.

----------


## Ptit gras

En tous cas Anet se frotte surement les mains, car plus c'est cher avec la monnaie du jeu plus les gens sortent la mastercard.

----------


## Sub4

> Alors la on va se marrer, donne moi tes sources montrant que tout passe dans les gemmes.
> 
> Maintenant si tout passe dans les gemmes, expliques moi comment ça se fait que le prix des précurseurs remonte? si les légendaires ne sont qu'une minorité, ca ne devrait pas monter.
> Pourquoi la demande de T6 est croissante si tout le monde prend des gemmes?
> Pourquoi les undye montent encore actuellement?
> Pourquoi le prix des pets exotique ne diminue pas si tout passe dans les gemmes? (oui c'est lié)
> 
> Maintenant dis moi comment tu peux stuffer un reroll rien qu'avec ton pex, ca m'intéresse énormément car ne fusse qu'un bijou coûte déjà 3po et que les runes les plus OP sont a 1Po50 voir 6Po si tu veux divinity
> 
> ...


Tant d'agressivité pour ne rien dire....
Alors sur mon reroll ingé, au lvl 80 en me craftant les sets golds de tous les paliers, j'avais 15po. Donc oui, c'est LARGEMENT possible de se stuff en pexant.
Bref, tu n'y connais rien, et ça se voit que tu n'as aucune notion d'économie. Ne te fatigues pas sur ce sujet.

----------


## dragou

> Tant d'agressivité pour ne rien dire....
> Alors sur mon reroll ingé, au lvl 80 en me craftant les sets golds de tous les paliers, j'avais 15po. Donc oui, c'est LARGEMENT possible de se stuff en pexant.
> Bref, tu n'y connais rien, et ça se voit que tu n'as aucune notion d'économie. Ne te fatigues pas sur ce sujet.


Bon j'étais très calme et je trouvais ça amusant mais la ça n'est plus le cas.
Concernant mes notions d'économies, mon diplôme te remercie de l'égard que tu lui fais ^^
Ensuite, démontre moi par A+B qu'avec 15PO tu te fais une armure + arme + bijoux full exo 80, vu que c'est bien de stuff max qu'on parle (on oublie les élevés pour le moment on est bien d'accord ^^).

edit:
Une attaque directe suivit d'une retraite, deux interprétations possibles mais soit.

----------


## doudou1408

On peut gagner des gemmes en sPvP ?  ::huh:: 
Ou alors j'ai rien compris.  :tired:

----------


## dragou

> On peut gagner des gemmes en sPvP ? 
> Ou alors j'ai rien compris.


Oui lors des tounois payants tu gagnes un bon paquet de gemmes en finissant dans les premiers (mais ça te coûte des coupons tournois que tu gagnes en faisant beaucoup de sPVP ou bien en les achetant avec des gemmes)

----------


## Sub4

> Bon j'étais très calme et je trouvais ça amusant mais la ça n'est plus le cas.
> Concernant mes notions d'économies, mon diplôme te remercie de l'égard que tu lui fais ^^
> Ensuite, démontre moi par A+B qu'avec 15PO tu te fais une armure + arme + bijoux full exo, vu que c'est bien de stuff max qu'on parle (on oublie les élevés pour le moment on est bien d'accord ^^).


 Laisses tomber va...

----------


## Narquois

> Okay les mecs, je monte un groupe opti de chez opti pour tuer 10 fois les boss en 30 minutes !


Pour repartir sur le sujet plus intéressant de vider le compte en banque de Ptit Gras, Maxi, tu partages comment la prime pour les mercenaires que tu recrutes?  ::P: 

J'suis prêt à respé full dps de la mort.  :;): 
En packant le Gros avec son marteau et le chassou, il y a moyen de bien les descendre, plus ou moins en même temps, via AOE!  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Korbeil

> Pour repartir sur le sujet plus intéressant de vider le compte en banque de Ptit Gras, Maxi, tu partages comment la prime pour les mercenaires que tu recrutes? 
> 
> J'suis prêt à respé full dps de la mort. 
> En packant le Gros avec son marteau et le chassou, il y a moyen de bien les descendre, plus ou moins en même temps, via AOE!


Encore faut-il les packer et réussir à ne pas les faire bouger (le plus dur sachant que le chasseur fait des roulades)

----------


## Dar

> A
> Je dis que *tout* les PO ne passent *pas* dans les gemmes et que le cours des gemmes est régit par le PO *et* par les €.
> 
> Et c'est pour ca qu'on voit énormément de spéculation sur de nombreux objets qui sont indépendant aux gemmes, ce qui prouve à nouveau que tout les PO ne vont pas dans les gemmes.


OK Stiglitz avec des diplômes. 
Moi y'en a dire qu'y en a suffisamment po dans gemmes pour justifier cours gemmes monter comme nous voir.
C'est bon là ?

Parceque c'est quoi le débat ? Que les gemmes montent parceque anet manipule le bouzin directement ? Il le manipule oui mais indirectement en mettant des trucs dans la boutique (les gens veulent plus de gemmes) et en injectant des po via leur maj sur les loot ou autre (les gens ont plus de po à mettre dans les gemmes).

Et oui on peut gagner des gemmes en tournois payant. Mais pour cela il faut gagner en tournoi payant. 
Et en général ceux qui gagnent les tournois sont autour du rang 50.

Tout ça pour dire que si vous voulez des gemmes c'est plus facile de compter sur vos po voir votre CB.

----------


## Maximelene

> Pour repartir sur le sujet plus intéressant de vider le compte en banque de Ptit Gras, Maxi, tu partages comment la prime pour les mercenaires que tu recrutes?


Ah ben je partage en 5, je suis pas un arnaqueur moi, tous égaux !  ::P: 

Sinon moi quand je veux des gemmes, je sors ma carte bleue. Et je le fais avec plaisir, pour financer la boîte qui a sorti un jeu qui me retient depuis 3 mois, et pour lequel je paierais sans soucis un abonnement mensuel si c'était nécessaire.

----------


## dragou

> Ah ben je partage en 5, je suis pas un arnaqueur moi, tous égaux ! 
> 
> Sinon moi quand je veux des gemmes, je sors ma carte bleue. Et je le fais avec plaisir, pour financer la boîte qui a sorti un jeu qui me retient depuis 3 mois, et pour lequel je paierais sans soucis un abonnement mensuel si c'était nécessaire.


Je ne l'ai pas encore fait, mais je sais que ca viendra un jour

J'aimerai vraiment avoir un feedback sur leur vente de gemmes avec la CB, mais je suppose que c'est trop tot.

----------


## kierian

> J'aimerai vraiment avoir un feedback sur leur vente de gemmes avec la CB, mais je suppose que c'est trop tot.


D'ailleurs, j'en profite, j'ai un doute sur comment çà marche :noob:, si j'ai bien compris le fonctionnement de gemmes, *toutes celles en jeu* sont vendues avec la CB.
L'achat de gemmes via de l'or n'est possible que parce qu'en amont, des joueurs les ont acquises avec des euros, donc si plus personne n’achète de gemmes (en euros), il n'y a plus de gemmes dispo en jeu pour de l'échange or/gemmes, j'ai bon ?

----------


## dragou

En théorie, c'était le cas avant, si ce n'est qu'anet avait prévu qu'on puisse directement acheter des gemmes avec des PO pour le début du jeu et que dans l’éventualité ou plus personne n’achète avec des € (c'est improbable mais soit), on puisse toujours faire des transactions (mais je le redis, c'est pas prêt d'arriver)

Mais ceci n'est plus valable vu que les sPVP payant octroie des gemmes aux 4ers (les proportions changent selon le classement) donc il y a création de gemme sans passage par les €

----------


## Sub4

> Je ne l'ai pas encore fait, mais je sais que ca viendra un jour
> 
> J'aimerai vraiment avoir un feedback sur leur vente de gemmes avec la CB, mais je suppose que c'est trop tot.


Il n'y aura jamais de feedback la dessus, les revenus des F2P est un sujet tabou dans le secteur.
Rah sinon, il est loin le temps où j'avais acheté mes Gems 18pa...

----------


## dragou

> Il n'y aura jamais de feedback la dessus, les revenus des F2P est un sujet tabou dans le secteur.
> Rah sinon, il est loin le temps où j'avais acheté mes Gems 18pa...


On arrive toujours à avoir quelques indications tout de même même si officieuse et pas toujours exacte.

18pa c'était le bonheur, maintenant c'est le malheur. J'espère pour toi que tu avais un bon paquet de gemmes, perso il m'en reste 4850 (mais acheté à 24pa, déjà plus cher).

D'ailleurs ca fait penser à une question qu'on s'est posé précédemment, quel prix les gemmes vont-elles atteindre??

----------


## Mr Slurp

> D'ailleurs ca fait penser à une question qu'on s'est posé précédemment, quel prix les gemmes vont-elles atteindre??


Elles atteindront la valeur nécessaire pour que ça s'équilibre entre sur le ratio "temps de farm pour les PO"/"vaut mieux sortir la CB", et ca c'est pas ANet qui va le fixer, mais les joueurs eux même.
Et vu la propension de certain à trouver des méthodes "border line" (C3B1  ::trollface:: ) pour faire des PO plus rapidement que ce que les développeurs ont voulu, ca risque de monter très haut.

----------


## Maximelene

> D'ailleurs, j'en profite, j'ai un doute sur comment çà marche :noob:, si j'ai bien compris le fonctionnement de gemmes, *toutes celles en jeu* sont vendues avec la CB.
> L'achat de gemmes via de l'or n'est possible que parce qu'en amont, des joueurs les ont acquises avec des euros, donc si plus personne n’achète de gemmes (en euros), il n'y a plus de gemmes dispo en jeu pour de l'échange or/gemmes, j'ai bon ?


C'était le système prévu à la base. Il a été changé, mais il revient essentiellement au même : l'achat de gemmes en argent réel fait baisser le prix en or, donc s'il y a bien création de gemmes, le cours varie bel et bien comme si les joueurs s'échangeaient les gemmes entre eux.

----------


## Guitou

Le truc c'est que le coût en euros est quand même assez élevé. Ca refroidit très vite quand tu vois que pour 10€ tu as 800 gemmes et qu'il en faut 600 pour un slot de sac ou de banque, du coup j'ai pas l'impression que les prix sont prêt à se stabiliser.

----------


## dragou

> Elles atteindront la valeur nécessaire pour que ça s'équilibre entre sur le ratio "temps de farm pour les PO"/"vaut mieux sortir la CB", et ca c'est pas ANet qui va le fixer, mais les joueurs eux même.
> Et vu la propension de certain à trouver des méthodes "border line" (C3B1 ) pour faire des PO plus rapidement que ce que les développeurs ont voulu, ca risque de monter très haut.


Yep totalement d'accord la dessus mais si on suit le raisonnement pour ceux qui ont des gemmes, si on nerf le C3B1 (qui n'est même plus border line mais totalement abused ^^), la courbe des gemmes va redescendre (pour un moment du moins) et donc il faut vendre dès que le nerf est annoncé. Maintenant cette hypothèse est logique mais elle reste à prouver et la j'ai des gros doutes.


Maintenant guitou, dis toi que c'est simplement pour avoir de l'aisance dans le jeu et que donc celui qui n'a pas envi de débourser de thune n'a pas besoin de le faire (mais je sais pas comment ils font avec un seul onglet de banque XD)

----------


## Mr Slurp

Ouai l'onglet de banque est vraiment le seul truc quasi "indispensable", et c'est vrai que le prix en euros des quelques place fait quand même un peu mal.

----------


## Maximelene

Je trouve le coût de l'onglet de banque effectivement trop élevé. Mais c'est le seul truc réellement utile que je trouve trop cher (je trouve surtout que limiter la banque à 30 cases de base c'est franchement radin, quand je vois qu'avec 2 onglets de plus je galère déjà un peu...).

----------


## Dar

> Le truc c'est que le coût en euros est quand même assez élevé. Ca refroidit très vite quand tu vois que pour 10€ tu as 800 gemmes et qu'il en faut 600 pour un slot de sac ou de banque, du coup j'ai pas l'impression que les prix sont prêt à se stabiliser.


Idem c'est pour ça que me concernant ils ne verront pas un penny de plus que l'achat du jeu. Surtout vu le traitement qu'ils font du PvP.

----------


## Sub4

> C'était le système prévu à la base. Il a été changé, mais il revient essentiellement au même : l'achat de gemmes en argent réel fait baisser le prix en or, donc s'il y a bien création de gemmes, le cours varie bel et bien comme si les joueurs s'échangeaient les gemmes entre eux.


 Juste pour te rectifier, ce n'est pas l'achat de gems en € qui fait baisser les prix, mais la vente de gems tout court.

----------


## dragou

On va me dire que je radote
http://www.gw2spidy.com/gem
wtf l'évolution d'aujourd'hui?

----------


## Gordor

> Idem c'est pour ça que me concernant ils ne verront pas un penny de plus que l'achat du jeu. Surtout vu le traitement qu'ils font du PvP.


A te lire régulièrement, je me demande ce qui te pousse encore a te faire autant de mal et continuer a jouer ...  ::P: 

---------- Post added at 15h16 ---------- Previous post was at 15h10 ----------




> On va me dire que je radote
> http://www.gw2spidy.com/gem
> wtf l'évolution d'aujourd'hui?


je comprend pas ... vraiment pas

----------


## Guitou

> On va me dire que je radote
> http://www.gw2spidy.com/gem
> wtf l'évolution d'aujourd'hui?


Wow.

Alors ok y'a plus de moyens de faire des POs mais au final les gemmes t'en a pas tant besoin que ça, je comprends pas bien la flambée.

----------


## Narquois

Est ce que tout le monde ne se dit pas que c'est le moment d'investir parce c'est un investissement qui rapporte?
Sur un mois, tu fais +20% sur ton investissement.

----------


## Mr Slurp

> Wow.
> 
> Alors ok y'a plus de moyens de faire des POs mais au final les gemmes t'en a pas tant besoin que ça, je comprends pas bien la flambée.


Annonce de l'event de noel, avec certainement des objets à acheter en gem, donc les gens font leur provisions.

----------


## dragou

> Est ce que tout le monde ne se dit pas que c'est le moment d'investir parce c'est un investissement qui rapporte?
> Sur un mois, tu fais +20% sur ton investissement.


Tu m'aurais dit ça la semaine passée, j'aurai dit bien entendu, mais la vu la montée d'un coup, je doute quand même de la rentabilité de la chose Oo


Si pas pour l'hivernel, rien n'a vraiment été annoncé si ce n'est qu'il aura lieu non?

----------


## Mr Slurp

> Tu m'aurais dit ça la semaine passée, j'aurai dit bien entendu, mais la vu la montée d'un coup, je doute quand même de la rentabilité de la chose Oo
> 
> Si pas pour l'hivernel, rien n'a vraiment été annoncé si ce n'est qu'il aura lieu non?


On a tous compris qu'à chaque event il y a son lot d'objet achetable en gem, pas besoin d'être devin, ANet sont très prévisible la dessus (et ca fait partie de leur buisness model)

----------


## Koops

C'est surtout pour les kits de makeover sortis hier  ::):

----------


## Guitou

> Est ce que tout le monde ne se dit pas que c'est le moment d'investir parce c'est un investissement qui rapporte?
> Sur un mois, tu fais +20% sur ton investissement.


Oui c'est facile de se dire ça après coup.  :^_^: 

Par contre investir maintenant c'est risqué, surtout après cette dernière hausse. Enfin je trouve.
Les gens pourraient se dire que c'est pas utile d'acheter à ce prix (fin de la hausse) ou que c'est intéressant de faire des thunes en vendant à ce prix (baisse du prix), etc.

Trop casse gueule pour moi.  ::P:

----------


## Narquois

Si tu regardes la courbe des gemmes depuis Septembre, tu vois bien que ça monte en continu avec un gros pics sur l'event Halloween et sur cette semaine.
Certes, ca va descendre un peu après l'effet d'annonce/kit, mais la tendance ne va pas franchement s'inverser sauf action d'Anet.

----------


## Guitou

Il y a bien un jour où les joueurs diront stop, voire ils trouveront plus abordable de payer en €$£. Ca continuera pas à monter éternellement.
Déjà là je trouve ça très cher (ok je suis un radin).

----------


## Sub4

Je trouve que justement ça se rapproche plus du prix réel des GEMS.
Quand pour 1po tu pouvais avoir l'équivalent de 10€ (à peu de choses prés), la il y avait vraiment un problème.

Ou alors les Chinois espionnent ce topac  ::ninja::  .

----------


## Arkane Derian

Koops a entièrement raison, vous cherchez des explications farfelues pour l'augementation des gemmes alors que c'est tout simplement l'arrivée des kits de modifications d'apparence et rien d'autre. C'était un truc ultra attendu par énormément de monde (suffit d'aller se balader sur le forum officiel pour s'en rendre compte), faut pas chercher plus loin. Ca va sans doute rebaisser d'ici quelques jours puis reflamber à Hivernel.

----------


## dragou

> Koops a entièrement raison, vous cherchez des explications farfelues pour l'augementation des gemmes alors que c'est tout simplement l'arrivée des kits de modifications d'apparence et rien d'autre. C'était un truc ultra attendu par énormément de monde (suffit d'aller se balader sur le forum officiel pour s'en rendre compte), faut pas chercher plus loin. Ca va sans doute rebaisser d'ici quelques jours puis reflamber à Hivernel.


J'avais pas l'impression que c'était si demandeur que ca, malgré que je me promène un peu, mais bien moins que toi je suppose.

C'est tout de même épique

----------


## Dar

> A te lire régulièrement, je me demande ce qui te pousse encore a te faire autant de mal et continuer a jouer ...


Avec mes mates de sPvP on s'est posé la question. On a tous exactement le même sentiment.
Ca s'appelle GW2, en souvenir de ce qu'était GW1 on va laisser sa chance au produit. On s'est donné 1 mois. On va avoir du mal à arriver au bout du mois :/

----------


## Alchimist

> Un investissement des plus fiable: Pile(s) of Putride Essence.


Si vous avez eu la présence d'esprit d'écouter mes sages conseils ( ::ninja:: ), c'est le moment de vendre votre stock d'essence putride. 
Cette petite hausse m'a fait réaliser un bénéfice net de 84pa, par contre je n'arrive pas à expliquer ces pics soudains, sans doute la pleine lune.

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Concernant le prix des gemmes et le taux de change en po.
C'est tout simple, le cours est ce qu'il est du fait des Gold Sellers (GS), c'est évident.

Une simple reflexion permet de le mettre en évidence :
800 Gemmes = 10 € au tarif officiel
800 Gemmes ~= 14po (Grosse approximation)

Chez les GS, pour 10€, on a environ 22po, soit environ 1250 Gemmes.

Si Anet ne communique pas suffissament sur les bans pour avoir acheter des po à des GS, faut pas s'attendre à ce que ça aille dans le bon sens.
Et il est évident qu'Anet n'a jamais pensé que le taux irait aussi haut. L'échelle des graphiques est suffisamment risible pour s'en rendre compte. 


Bref, je suis heureux d'avoir claquer tout mon gold au début du jeux pour me payer mes slots de banque et de personnages supplémentaire.



Petite supposition qui me trotte dans la tête.
Concernant le système de la vente de gemmes.
J'ai l'impression que des 'spéculateurs' peuvent abuser du système.

Je m'explique, à partir d'une certaine quantité de po d'avance, il est possible d'acheter un grand nombre de gemmes d'un coup.
La mise à jour du prix n'étant pas instantanée, mais par période de temps.
Selon la quantité de gemmes disponible dans le pool, l'augmentation du tarifs sera plus ou moins important.
Si beaucoup de monde achète pendant le palier le plus bas, réduisant fortement la taille du pool, le prix grimpera en flèche.
En supposant que ces mêmes personnes revendent durant le pic qui s'en suit, il est possible qu'elle en retirent un bénéfice.

Si l'on regarde le pic de 16h aujourd'hui, on se rend compte que ceux qui ont pu en profiter on du faire une petite marge.
La question étant, s'agissait t'il d'un test de Gold Sellers qui auraient ainsi un bon filon pour obtenir un moyen très simple d'obtenir des po très facilement.
Parce que quand on voit le graphique, on se rend compte que y'a du avoir une énorme quantité de gemmes mises en vente au même moment.

Reste à savoir si Anet suit le prix des gemmes de très près (ce qui ne m'étonnerai pas), et comment ils vont répondre à cette possibilité d'abus.

----------


## Guitou

> par contre je n'arrive pas à expliquer ces pics soudains, sans doute la pleine lune.


J'ai l'impression qu'il y a plein de "nouveau" qui se lancent dans la fabrication de légendaires. 
Pour preuve le stock de précurseur en vente à l'AH diminue beaucoup, du coup les composants nécessaires font de mêmes.

----------


## Korbeil

> Si vous avez eu la présence d'esprit d'écouter mes sages conseils (), c'est le moment de vendre votre stock d'essence putride. 
> Cette petite hausse m'a fait réaliser un bénéfice net de 84pa, par contre je n'arrive pas à expliquer ces pics soudains, sans doute la pleine lune.


Vu le pic, t'aurais attendu encore un peu et t'aurais eu le double  ::P:

----------


## dragou

http://www.gw2spidy.com/item/37206

Spéculation en cours (j'ai eu le mien hier soir pour 21po) mais il y a bien mieux (ou pas mais ca l'avenir nous le dira)

http://www.gw2spidy.com/item/37208

Je ne sais pas s'ils ont tous été vendu ou si les vendeurs ont retirés leur offre mais ca c'est de la courbe ^^

http://www.gw2spidy.com/item/37207

Ça c'est le petit 3ème du lot, on voir que ca spécule aussi

----------


## Alchimist

> J'ai l'impression qu'il y a plein de "nouveau" qui se lancent dans la fabrication de légendaires. 
> Pour preuve le stock de précurseur en vente à l'AH diminue beaucoup, du coup les composants nécessaires font de mêmes.


Ok, mais l'essence putride n’entre pas en compte dans la fabrication des armes légendaires, sauf erreur de ma part. Elle ne sert qu’à fabriquer des runes, qui se vendent pour une bouchée de pain à l’hv.

---------- Post added at 18h54 ---------- Previous post was at 18h54 ----------




> Vu le pic, t'aurais attendu encore un peu et t'aurais eu le double


C’est pour ça que j’adore ce marché, on passe du simple au double en quelques heures.

----------


## Guitou

> Ok, mais l'essence putride n’entre pas en compte dans la fabrication des armes légendaires, sauf erreur de ma part. Elle ne sert qu’à fabriquer des runes, qui se vendent pour une bouchée de pain à l’hv.


J'étais persuadé que si.  ::o: 
Mais en fait non.

----------


## Yshuya

> http://www.gw2spidy.com/item/37206
> 
> Spéculation en cours (j'ai eu le mien hier soir pour 21po) mais il y a bien mieux (ou pas mais ca l'avenir nous le dira)
> 
> http://www.gw2spidy.com/item/37208
> 
> Je ne sais pas s'ils ont tous été vendu ou si les vendeurs ont retirés leur offre mais ca c'est de la courbe ^^
> 
> http://www.gw2spidy.com/item/37207
> ...


Ca spécule pas les coffres vont être supprimer les gemmes sont chère de moins en moins de minipet sur le marché.

----------


## Dar

> Ca spécule pas les coffres vont être supprimer les gemmes sont chère de moins en moins de minipet sur le marché.


Ne pas mettre son pet à la vente est une forme de spéculation ^^
C'est clair qu'il y a rétention massive sur ces minipets.

----------


## Maderone

> J'ai l'impression qu'il y a plein de "nouveau" qui se lancent dans la fabrication de légendaires. 
> Pour preuve le stock de précurseur en vente à l'AH diminue beaucoup, du coup les composants nécessaires font de mêmes.


C'était un peu le but des dév avec l'event des karkas. Rendre les légendaires plus accessible, ce qu'ils ont fait en offrant tout pleins de précurseurs. Alors oui, maintenant ceux qui ont eu assez d'argent pour en acheter un vont se lancer dans la course. C'est pour ça que le prix des compo 400 explose.

----------


## dragou

> Ca spécule pas les coffres vont être supprimer les gemmes sont chère de moins en moins de minipet sur le marché.


Tu as une source? j'ai regardé avant hier mais je n'ai rien trouvé =s

----------


## Yshuya

> Tu as une source? j'ai regardé avant hier mais je n'ai rien trouvé =s




Bah tu regardes sur O, tu vois qu'on ne peut plus avoir de coffre du consortium enfin je pense.

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Juste au cas ou, parce que certain ne semblent pas le savoir.
Les miniatures peuvent se looter. J'en ai déjà looté 2, dont celui du Mini Drake des récifs (Mini Reef Drake) que j'ai looté dans la crique du soleil.
http://www.gw2spidy.com/item/37207

----------


## Ptit gras

T'as un lien vers un tuto ou c'est aléatoire ?

----------


## Maximelene

Tu t'attends vraiment à un "mode d'emploi pour looter votre miniature" ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Ptit gras

Si possible en 10 exemplaires  ::ninja::

----------


## Charmide

Farm. Farm. Farm. Farm. Farm. Farm. Farm. Farm. Farm. Farm.

----------


## Anita Spade

Moule. Moule. Moule. Moule. Moule. Moule. Moule. Moule. Moule. Moule.

----------


## Maximelene

Bon, le meilleur moyen de se faire du pognon, c'est la spéculation via Reddit.

Quelqu'un a posté hier un guide de la cuisine sur Reddit. Dans la journée ayant suivi, un certain nombre de composants mentionnés dans ce guide ont vu leur prix augmenter d efaçon drastique. l'objet "Pile of Tangy Seasoning", notamment, a vu son prix augmenter de 3733%, passant de 6pc à 2pa30. Il a relevé ici les variations de prix.

Vous savez ce qu'il vous reste à faire pour vous enrichir : écrire un guide, stocker les matériaux qui y sont mentionnés, revendre  ::P:

----------


## Myron

Sortons un baratin sur base des os poreux!  ::P:

----------


## Koops

Je me suis d'ailleurs servi de ce guide et heureusement assez vite pour ne subir qu'une faible augmentation et je le conseille ça monte tout seul à 400  ::):

----------


## Guitou

Tu nous conseilles de suivre ce guide en payant 3733% plus cher ? Toi t'aurais fait quelques investissements que ça m'étonnerait pas. :suspicieux:

----------


## Koops

Nullement monsieur Guitou mais même avec l'inflation le coût pour monter 400 est relativement faible et ça se fait très rapidement.

----------


## Guitou

Roooooh allez, pas à moi. On fait 50-50 et j'te dénonce pas à l'AMF-canardesque.


Enfin bref. Du coup je m'y intéresserait sûrement, parce que la cuisine c'est bien relou à monter (et ton "très rapidement" sonne très sexy). :/

----------


## Koops

Ca m'a couté environ 2po et 2000 karma et en 1h c'est fait. Le plus long restant de voyager jusqu'au pnj vendant les compos karma et les recettes et de faire leurs quêtes si ce n’était pas déjà fait  ::):

----------


## dragou

http://www.gw2spidy.com/item/24502

une recette hormis les légendaires pour m'expliquer cette hausse? je comprend pas trop :s

----------


## olih

::o: 
Je suis plus riche que je ne pensais...

Putain en plus ça ne sert pas à grand chose se truc  :tired: .

----------


## dragou

> Je suis plus riche que je ne pensais...
> 
> Putain en plus ça ne sert pas à grand chose se truc .


Non c'est également ce que je me dis, je comprend pas trop...

Si pas on commence à voir les différents types d'objet en rapport avec la loi de l'offre et la demande sur les divers types de bien (première nécessité, luxe etc), mais encore trop tôt pour les définir clairement.

Mais vraiment étonné pour les doublons, si quelqu'un a une piste

----------


## Yshuya

Légendaire.

----------


## dragou

> Légendaire.


Si on suit ta logique sur le légendaire, tous les items distincts pour avoir le légendaire auraient du suivre une courbe "similaire" ce qui est loin d'être le cas et en plus la courbe subit une modification très importante ces derniers jours, hors la recette ne vient pas d'être dévoilée ^^, donc je ne pense vraiment pas que ca ne soit du qu'aux légendaires

----------


## olih

Surtout qu'on parle de d'objet T2 (ou T3?) là.
Il y a vraiment besoin de T2 pour une légendaire ?
(surtout que les autres de la même série de niveau supérieur (or/platine) sont sacrément moins cher).

----------


## dragou

> Surtout qu'on parle de d'objet T2 (ou T3?) là.
> Il y a vraiment besoin de T2 pour une légendaire ?
> (surtout que les autres de la même série de niveau supérieur (or/platine) sont sacrément moins cher).


Yep pour colossus, le hammer c'est bien ces T2 la (need 250) et non le platine

----------


## Maximelene

> Si on suit ta logique sur le légendaire, tous les items distincts pour avoir le légendaire auraient du suivre une courbe "similaire" ce qui est loin d'être le cas et en plus la courbe subit une modification très importante ces derniers jours, hors la recette ne vient pas d'être dévoilée ^^, donc je ne pense vraiment pas que ca ne soit du qu'aux légendaires


Pas forcément. Si cet objet avait peu d'offres et peu de demandes, le moindre changement dans la demande (tel qu'un bon nombre de gens se mettant aux légendaires) aura un impact énorme sur les prix, au contraire d'un objet pour lequel il y a beaucoup d'offre et beaucoup de demande.

----------


## dragou

> Pas forcément. Si cet objet avait peu d'offres et peu de demandes, le moindre changement dans la demande (tel qu'un bon nombre de gens se mettant aux légendaires) aura un impact énorme sur les prix, au contraire d'un objet pour lequel il y a beaucoup d'offre et beaucoup de demande.


La je suis d'accord avec toi, mais la demande est presque identique, c'est l'offre qui diminue énormément en date du 10 novembre environ. Donc moins d'offre le prix monte pas de prob, mais comment expliquer l'offre qui baisse autant?

On va quand même pas dire que tous les joueurs gardent les doublons pour eux... (surtout que c'est pas les meilleurs)

----------


## Guitou

L'offre qui diminue parce que quelqu'un a senti la fragilité de ce marché et racheté une bonne partie de la dite offre pour spéculer ?

----------


## Vaaahn

> L'offre qui diminue parce que quelqu'un a senti la fragilité de ce marché et racheté une bonne partie de la dite offre pour spéculer ?


i.e. checker tous les éléments pas trop cher, au minimum utile et avec un stock moyen, en acheter une grande partie et voir les offres grimper et ramasser le pactole ... ça parait trop simple, non?

----------


## Guitou

Simple sur le principe, mais l'étude du marché avec les items, l'offre, la demande potentielle, est pas forcément simple, elle.
Et puis ensuite faut avoir les ballz d'investir un bon paquet de PO et le temps de continuer à surveiller le marché pour racheter toutes les offres trop faibles qui viendraient te pourrir ta spéculation.

----------


## Arkane Derian

Peut-être, plus simplement, qu'Anet a diminué le taux de drop de l'objet pour une raison X ou Y.

----------


## Guitou

Eventuellement mais perso j'ai un doute. C'est peut-être simpliste mais pour moi à part si ça a été annoncé t'as pas moyen de te rendre compte de la baisse du taux de drop sur un objet de ce type. Donc les prix auraient augmenté plus doucement.

----------


## dragou

Contrairement a ce que Yshuya affirmait, les pets karka sont toujours droppable, la preuve en est que la spéculation sur les karka s'amoindri http://www.gw2spidy.com/item/37206

Mais la question est : investir ou ne pas investir dedans? ^^

----------


## Yshuya

> Contrairement a ce que Yshuya affirmait, les pets karka sont toujours droppable, la preuve en est que la spéculation sur les karka s'amoindri http://www.gw2spidy.com/item/37206
> 
> Mais la question est : investir ou ne pas investir dedans? ^^


Ils sont droppable mais il n'y a plus les coffres où tu les trouvais beaucoup beaucoup plus facilement.

De plus la spéculation s'est ammoindri sur les mini pets jaunes + karka mais s'est déplacée sur les mini pets oranges.

http://www.gw2spidy.com/item/20159
http://www.gw2spidy.com/item/20147
http://www.gw2spidy.com/item/20166
http://www.gw2spidy.com/item/20158
http://www.gw2spidy.com/item/20170

Toute façon je n'achète plus rien jusqu'à mercredi.

----------


## Maximelene

Grosse hausse des Charged Lodestones (pic à 3po80 ce soir, plus de 3po à l'achat actuellement), j'ai du mal à voir pourquoi  ::(:

----------


## Korbeil

> Grosse hausse des Charged Lodestones (pic à 3po80 ce soir, plus de 3po à l'achat actuellement), j'ai du mal à voir pourquoi


NOOOOOOOOOON  ::'(: 

déjà qu'a 2po, ça me faisait 200po à dépenser ... mais là ... 380po ._.

----------


## Ptit gras

T'auras pas ton légendaire, autant me donner tes sous immédiatement.
Toute résistance sera futile.

----------


## Maximelene

Pareil.  ::'(:

----------


## Korbeil

> T'auras pas ton légendaire, autant me donner tes sous immédiatement.
> Toute résistance sera futile.


Jaloux !

----------


## dragou

Perso je regarde de par rapport aux onyx et la variation est similaire.

Je pense que ca vient principalement des légendaires effectivement mais également de certaines runes et autre craftable avec.

Il est assez difficile d'avoir ces matériaux ce qui fait qu'il y a déjà une spéculation assez forte dessus, mais ce qui est intéressant, c'est qu'au moment du C3b1 très rentable, leur prix ont diminués de façon spectaculaire (je me suis d’ailleurs empressé d'acheter 110 onyx core a 38pa31pc (en gros tout ce que j'avais en stock).
Maintenant que ce farm reste rentable mais beaucoup populaire, on peut dire que les gens gagnent moins d'argent et donc que le prix remonte.

Ça peut paraître un peu fou, mais c'est la 2ème fois que je constate ce genre d'évènements sur ces objets suite à 2 mises à jour distinctes. Il est donc trop tot pour tirer des conclusions définitives, mais néanmoins ça donne une tendance

----------


## Sahifel

> je me suis d’ailleurs empressé d'acheter 110 onyx core a 38pa31pc


 ::o: 

Tu as du te faire des couilles en or avec 55 magnétites !  ::O:

----------


## dragou

> Tu as du te faire des couilles en or avec 55 magnétites !


Non car j'en ai besoin pour mon légendaire (sauf si je change d'avis d'ici la ^^), donc c'est juste une dépense en moins ^^


http://www.gw2spidy.com/gem
Hivernel, nous voici mdr

----------


## Korbeil

je pense que j'vais investir un peu d'argent réel moi, vu le prix de la gemme  ::o:

----------


## Vaaahn

Idem  ::O: 

Edit : sachant que ça peux toujours augmenter ... ça va pas devenir complètement abusé d'investir un peu d'argent dans le jeu? Je veux dire, quand le rapport gem/gold atteindra des sommets ... voila quoi.

----------


## Koops

Perso j'ai déja prévu hivernel et j'ai acheté un stock de gemmes je pense que ça va monter très fort des que les items seront dispos  ::):

----------


## Nessou

> Perso j'ai déja prévu hivernel et j'ai acheté un stock de gemmes je pense que ça va monter très fort des que les items seront dispos


Pour ceux qui ont des sous pensez aussi à stocker vos pièces d'or pour acheter les skins HV à leur prix le plus bas pour les vendre au moins trois semaines après après l'event. Vous auraient un profit de folie.
Exemple :
Le bouclier grimacant était descendu jusqu'à 15 po pendant l'event, il en vaut plus de 40 actuellement en moyenne.

----------


## dragou

> Pour ceux qui ont des sous pensez aussi à stocker vos pièces d'or pour acheter les skins HV à leur prix le plus bas pour les vendre au moins trois semaines après après l'event. Vous auraient un profit de folie.
> Exemple :
> Le bouclier grimacant était descendu jusqu'à 15 po pendant l'event, il en vaut plus de 40 actuellement en moyenne.


Oui et non, regardes l'épée 1 main, son prix a été facteur à de nombreuses spéculations, mais son prix actuel est toujours au niveau le plus bas. Idem pour les composants d'armure
Vous ferez un profit sur les skin très agréables (halloween c'était GS, shield et staff).

60Po en banque, de quoi faire fructifier ^^

----------


## Alchimist

> Grosse hausse des Charged Lodestones (pic à 3po80 ce soir, plus de 3po à l'achat actuellement), j'ai du mal à voir pourquoi


Peut-être parce que la Infinite Light se vend pour une petite fortune à l'hv

----------


## dragou

> Peut-être parce que la Infinite Light se vend pour une petite fortune à l'hv


Yep c'est évident, mais c'était déjà le cas avant, elle était moins chère du fait que les composants étaient moins onéreux.

Je pense qu'il faut pas aller chercher plus loin, les gens recherchent de plus en plus le skin et/ou légendaire (vu qu'ils sont stuff maintenant) et vu le peu de drop dessus, ça monte en flèche.

----------


## Arkane Derian

> Pour ceux qui ont des sous pensez aussi à stocker vos pièces d'or pour acheter les skins HV à leur prix le plus bas pour les vendre au moins trois semaines après après l'event. Vous auraient un profit de folie.
> Exemple :
> Le bouclier grimacant était descendu jusqu'à 15 po pendant l'event, il en vaut plus de 40 actuellement en moyenne.


Méfiez-vous avec les skins de noël. J'ai pas encore rapporté le dev tracker du jour sur le forum mais j'ai lu hier soir que les recettes de craft pour obtenir les skins uniques seront, je cite, "beaucoup moins difficiles". Donc vous attendez pas à atteindre ce niveau de prix.

----------


## Nessou

Merci de l'infos Arkane, si c'est le cas tant mieux.

----------


## dragou

Petit déterrage du sujet pour parler de 2 choses :

*Les teintures* : si vous avez investi dessus et que vous en avez beaucoup en stock, je pense que c'est le moment de les vendre. En effet dans une des images concernant le nouveau quotidien avec la nouvelle monnaie 'laurier', on apercevait que des lots de 10 teintures étaient disponible, ce qui sur du moyen terme (max 3mois?), fera donc une baisse du prix (sauf si d'autres objets sont plus rentable etc).
Ce n'est qu'un avis personnel mais je pense néanmoins que ça affectera tôt ou tard le prix des teintures.

Le vrai sujet :* le minerai d'orichalque*
On s'aperçoit que le prix du minerai baisse énormément, atteignant les 2PA. Ceci est en grosse majorité du à la veine d'orichalque riche chez les Karka et du fait que de plus en plus de joueurs possèdent plusieurs personnages de niveau 60+.
Pensez-vous que les devs vont modifier cette veine riche ou bien la laisser jusqu'à ce que l'ori ne valent plus grand chose?
On est dans de la pure spéculation, personne n'aura la vrai réponse mais je pense que s'ils modifient, on peut se faire du bénef à 100% donc ça vaut la peine d'y réfléchir.

----------


## Mr Slurp

A titre perso, je trouve que l'orichalque à trouvé sa vraie valeur.
Alors oui c'est pas super cher, mais si on regarde dans l'ensemble du jeu, on en a pas besoin tant que ça : 
- 32 minerai pour les pièces de base d'une armure lourde
- 30 minerai pour le goujon d'une arme
- entre 6 et 12 minerai pour une arme exo

Je laisse volontairement de coté les légendaire et le besoin de 250 lingots pour certaines.

Franchement, si tu souhaites récolter toit même ce volume de minerai, avec 2 perso level 80 ayant accès aux différentes zones ou il y a de l'ori, ca se fait en 2 jours. Avec 2 jours de plus de récolte, tu fait les bases pour les bijoux. Bref, ce n'est un matériau ni très rare (et ceci indépendamment de la veine riche) ni très demandé puisqu'il n'en faut pas des quantité industrielles pour crafter un équipement full exo.

A coté de ça, le reste des matériaux de craft lvl400 sont à des prix qui correspondent bien à leur rareté, et cela mène le prix d'un stuff full exo craft entre 15 et 20Po, ce qui me semble légitime.

Tout ça pour donner *mon* avis sur le sujet, même si au fond tout le monde s'en fou  ::P:

----------


## Guitou

A mon avis l'orichalque est trop peu cher. Enfin comparé au gossamer (le tissu 400) à 3pa75.
Le métal on en a besoin pour les armures lourdes, les bijoux et les armes alors que le tissu ne sert que pour les armures légères et les insignes.

----------


## Maximelene

Ça ne m'étonnerait pas qu'on voie des changements sur la mine riche, énormément exploitée, et ce malgré la mise en place du champion censé la rendre difficile d'accès.

Je trouve aussi l'orichalque trop peu cher, personnellement. Et c'est pas parce que je ne suis que vendeur, hein  ::trollface::

----------


## dragou

> A titre perso, je trouve que l'orichalque à trouvé sa vraie valeur.
> Alors oui c'est pas super cher, mais si on regarde dans l'ensemble du jeu, on en a pas besoin tant que ça : 
> - 32 minerai pour les pièces de base d'une armure lourde
> - 30 minerai pour le goujon d'une arme
> - entre 6 et 12 minerai pour une arme exo
> 
> Je laisse volontairement de coté les légendaire et le besoin de 250 lingots pour certaines.
> 
> Franchement, si tu souhaites récolter toit même ce volume de minerai, avec 2 perso level 80 ayant accès aux différentes zones ou il y a de l'ori, ca se fait en 2 jours. Avec 2 jours de plus de récolte, tu fait les bases pour les bijoux. Bref, ce n'est un matériau ni très rare (et ceci indépendamment de la veine riche) ni très demandé puisqu'il n'en faut pas des quantité industrielles pour crafter un équipement full exo.
> ...


Ça je suis d'accord avec toi, mais si on se base sur les ventes et achats, ça montre néanmoins qu'il y a des quantités industrielles qui sont échangées. Ici je veux pas parler du fait que c'est mieux de les récolter sois-même ou pas, mais de savoir si son prix va remonter ou pas, dans une optique de spéculation.

Les possibilités :
 -anet vient à mettre un nid de champion, ça pourrait corser les choses...  => petite hausse
- anet ne fait rien, pas étonnant  => on arrivera a 1pa50...
- anet supprime l'ori riche => remontée vers 3pa50 voir plus


edit : maxi, je sais que t'es précoce, mais laisse moi le temps d'éditer quoi ^^

----------


## Maximelene

Ou ils virent tout simplement la mine.  ::P:

----------


## Guitou

> Ça ne m'étonnerait pas qu'on voie des changements sur la mine riche, énormément exploitée, et ce malgré la mise en place du champion censé la rendre difficile d'accès.


Le pire c'est que la mine attire tellement de joueur que quand le champion fait chier on le tape.

----------


## Mr Slurp

Je pense que même si ANet changeai le comportement du champion pour qu'il garde farouchement sa veine comme le ferai un dragon avec son trésor, cela n'aurai pas tant d’impact que ça sur le prix. Mais bon, pour ce qui est de faire varier inexplicablement le prix de certaines ressources, je compte plus sur l'action des traders fou que sur l'action d'anette.

----------


## Charmide

Re-deterrage aussi. 

Quelqu'un a une idée de pourquoi les pièces mystiques restent aussi haut? 
Ça me rend triste, j'ai des trèfles à faire  :Emo:

----------


## Korbeil

> Re-deterrage aussi. 
> 
> Quelqu'un a une idée de pourquoi les pièces mystiques restent aussi haut? 
> Ça me rend triste, j'ai des trèfles à faire


 :haha: 

PS: t'as des magnétites chargées à me filer ? j'peut m'arranger pour te trouver les pièces mystiques bas marché  ::ninja::

----------


## dragou

Bein je pense pas qu'elles soient si haute que ça. Le prix était juste trop bas au début selon moi vu qu'il en faut tout de même dans beaucoup de recettes à la forge.

Faut pas oublier nonplus que l'offre a énormément chuté, ce qui augmente son prix (du au fait que on ne fait pas tous son journalier tous les jours etc)

----------


## Lee Tchii

Yaurait pas une spéculation sur les compos des armes légendaires communes aux armes infusées suite à l'annonce du patch prochain ?
Need confirmation please !

----------


## dragou

Oui c'est entrain de spéculer dessus, notamment sur les T6 mais selon moi c'est en grande partie une augmentation qui date du 6 janvier avec la fin des vacances qui a fait remonter le prix. Pour les précurseurs c'est stable

----------


## Dar

Je sais pas mais là oui y'en a :D

http://www.gw2spidy.com/item/36056

----------


## Thorkel

Dites, je réagis en retard à une phrase d'il y a deux pages.....On peut acheter/vendre les minipets entre joueurs au HV? (suis pas chez moi, je peux pas check avant ce soir^^). Il me semblait que dès l'achat du pack de 4 ils étaient tous liés à l'âme.

----------


## dragou

> Dites, je réagis en retard à une phrase d'il y a deux pages.....On peut acheter/vendre les minipets entre joueurs au HV? (suis pas chez moi, je peux pas check avant ce soir^^). Il me semblait que dès l'achat du pack de 4 ils étaient tous liés à l'âme.


Bon, ce sont des packs de 3, pour 300 gemmes (210 gemmes 1j début janvier qui produit la baisse de prix actuelle).
Ils ne sont absolument pas liés, ne le deviennent pas et restent donc échangeable.

La on parlait des 54 pets "normaux". Vient ensuite les 3 pets karka, qui sont également vendable.

Il y a ensuite la dernière catégorie regroupant ceux Halloween, d'hivernel et en récompense de gw1 qui sont eux liés, donc non échangeable.

----------


## Thorkel

Merci dragou !

Bon ba plus qu'à se relancer dans la collection, comme au bon vieux temps.

----------


## dragou

> Merci dragou !
> 
> Bon ba plus qu'à se relancer dans la collection, comme au bon vieux temps.


Prépare ton portefeuille ou bien tes PO, ca va douiller.

Perso je suis a 50/54, n'ayant pas les moyens de m'acheter les exotiques (mais j'ai le plus important, le poulet!!!!)

----------


## Thorkel

T'en fais pas jsuis suuuuper riche moi.
J'ai....oulaaa.....2 po! facile!

/hum....repart en chasse.

----------


## Nessou

http://www.gw2spidy.com/item/38467

 :B):

----------


## Korbeil

c'toi le drop ?  ::o:

----------


## Nessou

Non

----------


## Charmide

> c'toi le drop ?


 :^_^: 

Ça va clairement se casser la figure. Allllezzz la!

----------


## Nessou

Ça va jamais se casser la figure et tu rages c'est tout.  ::trollface:: 
C'est la loi de la rareté.

----------


## Charmide

Suffit que y'ait trop de spéculateurs qui revendent pour se faire du vrai pognon, jusqu'à noël prochain.  ::trollface::

----------


## Nessou

Prix des t6 vont être en chute à cause de l'update qui doit augmenter le taux de loot de sacs à Orr:

----------


## tibere

> Ou ils virent tout simplement la mine.


presque !!



> La veine d’orichalque de la Crique de Sud-Soleil est une veine normale au lieu d’une veine riche. source

----------


## Maximelene

Prévisible  ::P:

----------


## Snydlock

> presque !!

----------


## Maderone

D'après Tatsu c'est mieux, vu que les veines normales resetent toutes les 6h

----------


## Snydlock

> D'après Tatsu c'est mieux, vu que les veines normales resetent toutes les 6h


Seulement si l'on est au chômage.  ::ninja::

----------


## dragou

Donc petit rappel de part la mise à jour :

l'orichalque riche passe en normal => l'offre va diminuer (on verra comment la demande va réagir sur la prochaine semaine).
Les matériaux T6 vont avoir une offre accrue => diminution de prix
La spéculation sur les Magnétites va s'estomper (il y avait de grosses rumeurs de modification) => diminution du prix (jusqu'ou???)
Pas de modification sur les pièces mystiques (attention que le succès quotidien risque de plaire à certains et pas à d'autres)

Maintenant indépendamment de tout ceci, si vous voulez vous faire de la thune rapidement, le chemin 1 de la citadelle vient d'être up par la nouvelle infusion donnant +20% d'or sur les monstres (il faut *néanmoins* attendre confirmation que ce 20% est cumulable avec les baies d'omnom).


Maintenant passons aux choses sérieuses, selon vous le prix des gemme va-t-il augmenté?
Pour les non initiés qui ne voient pas pourquoi il y aurait un up maintenant, la réponse est simple : les transferts payants.
Donc selon-vous est-ce suffisant pour qu'il y ait une nouvelle hausse du prix des gemmes ou non?
Perso j'ai investi dans autre chose, mais on a vu hier soir un petit pic d'augmentation, à voir si ça continue ou non....

----------


## Bartinoob

Le pic d'augmentation est uniquement dû au sac à dos quaggan  ::P:  

Blague à part, ça risque sûrement de redescendre après quelques jours, comme d'hab. Je pense pas qu'il ait tant de monde motivé à changer de serveur pour un prix exorbitant alors qu'on a eu des mois pour le faire.

----------


## Silent

Vous pensez qu'il y aura une chute des prix des teintures non identifiées? 
Je demande ça parce que je commence a en avoir un joli paquet, mais maintenant on peut apparemment en obtenir 10 pour 5 lauriers si je ne me trompe pas.

----------


## dragou

> Vous pensez qu'il y aura une chute des prix des teintures non identifiées? 
> Je demande ça parce que je commence a en avoir un joli paquet, mais maintenant on peut apparemment en obtenir 10 pour 5 lauriers si je ne me trompe pas.


Je l'ai annoncé au dessus ou dans les pages d'avant, ça risque en effet de diminuer, mais sur du moyen terme (disons 1-2mois mini). A ta place je les vendrai sans trop tarder. (mais c'est mon avis propre....)

----------


## billybones

oui vends les mainant, ou donne moi les au pire  :;):

----------


## Maderone

Ça serait possible de loot 10 teintures abysse vous pensez ?
:questionsinutiles:

----------


## dragou

> Ça serait possible de loot 10 teintures abysse vous pensez ?
> :questionsinutiles:


Sur environ 150 teintures ouvertes, je n'en ai eu aucune ayant de la valeur donc Oui c'est possible bien entendu ^^

----------


## Silent

> oui vends les mainant, ou donne moi les au pire


Je te les donne pour 1po la teinture  ::P:

----------


## Vaaahn

A modérer le "vend VEND *VEND*" hein.
[théoriepersoalacon]On voit ici qu'elle amorcent une légère baisse du à une augmentation de la masse de vente (demande stable). D'autres doivent se dire la même chose, la baisse correspond bien à la date de l'annonce de la possibilité d'acheter des teintures non identifiés avec des lauriers. 

10 teintures pour 5 lauriers, ça fait 10 teintures tous les 5 jours (plus 20 teintures avec le mensuel), donc oui ça risque de baisser le prix général (dans quelle mesure, j'en sais rien) mais ça se stabilisera.
Mais je pense pas que cette baisse sera énorme pour la bonne raison que il y a des choses beauuuuuucoup mieux à acheter avec des lauriers. Les gens en auront rien à faire des teintures qui sont lootables partout, contrairement aux amulettes/anneaux/infusions qui demande un bon niveau de fractales, ce que beaucoup de gens n'ont pas. Quand je vois que ceux-ci vont coûter 30/35/5, le temps que tout le monde aie stuffé tous ses perso avec, les teintures passeront qu'après.
[/théoriepersoalacon]

Hors théorie du complot, il y a l'air d'avoir un appel d'air ... à voir si t'es joueur ou pas.

----------


## dragou

> A modérer le "vend VEND *VEND*" hein.
> [théoriepersoalacon]On voit ici qu'elle amorcent une légère baisse du à une augmentation de la masse de vente (demande stable). D'autres doivent se dire la même chose, la baisse correspond bien à la date de l'annonce de la possibilité d'acheter des teintures non identifiés avec des lauriers. 
> 
> 10 teintures pour 5 lauriers, ça fait 10 teintures tous les 5 jours (plus 20 teintures avec le mensuel), donc oui ça risque de baisser le prix général (dans quelle mesure, j'en sais rien) mais ça se stabilisera.
> Mais je pense pas que cette baisse sera énorme pour la bonne raison que il y a des choses beauuuuuucoup mieux à acheter avec des lauriers. Les gens en auront rien à faire des teintures qui sont lootables partout, contrairement aux amulettes/anneaux/infusions qui demande un bon niveau de fractales, ce que beaucoup de gens n'ont pas. Quand je vois que ceux-ci vont coûter 30/35/5, le temps que tout le monde aie stuffé tous ses perso avec, les teintures passeront qu'après.
> [/théoriepersoalacon]
> 
> Hors théorie du complot, il y a l'air d'avoir un appel d'air ... à voir si t'es joueur ou pas.


D'où le fait que j'avais dit avant la mise à jour de les vendre et d'où le fait que je parle de moyen terme.

----------


## Silent

> A modérer le "vend VEND *VEND*" hein.
> [théoriepersoalacon]On voit ici qu'elle amorcent une légère baisse du à une augmentation de la masse de vente (demande stable). D'autres doivent se dire la même chose, la baisse correspond bien à la date de l'annonce de la possibilité d'acheter des teintures non identifiés avec des lauriers. 
> 
> 10 teintures pour 5 lauriers, ça fait 10 teintures tous les 5 jours (plus 20 teintures avec le mensuel), donc oui ça risque de baisser le prix général (dans quelle mesure, j'en sais rien) mais ça se stabilisera.
> Mais je pense pas que cette baisse sera énorme pour la bonne raison que il y a des choses beauuuuuucoup mieux à acheter avec des lauriers. Les gens en auront rien à faire des teintures qui sont lootables partout, contrairement aux amulettes/anneaux/infusions qui demande un bon niveau de fractales, ce que beaucoup de gens n'ont pas. Quand je vois que ceux-ci vont coûter 30/35/5, le temps que tout le monde aie stuffé tous ses perso avec, les teintures passeront qu'après.
> [/théoriepersoalacon]
> 
> Hors théorie du complot, il y a l'air d'avoir un appel d'air ... à voir si t'es joueur ou pas.


Hier j'ai voulu tout vendre... et puis finalement non. Je me suis donné 24h de plus. Et vu la remontée d'aujourd'hui je crois que c'était pas une si mauvaise idée  ::P: 

Donc je crois que finalement je vais tout garder...

----------


## Zepolak

C'est vraiment comme la vraie bourse  :^_^: 

(Sauf que tu seras jamais condamné pour déli d'initié  ::rolleyes:: )

----------


## Vaaahn

> Hier j'ai voulu tout vendre... et puis finalement non. Je me suis donné 24h de plus. Et vu la remontée d'aujourd'hui je crois que c'était pas une si mauvaise idée 
> 
> Donc je crois que finalement je vais tout garder...


L'appel d'air s'est-il déjà essoufflé?
On voit qu'il y a eu une petite montée de la qtté de vente et qu'elle baisse déjà ... et c'est reparti poru la hausse des prix  :^_^: 

EDIT : sinon Anette a annoncé quelquechose que j'ai loupé? Des nouveaux trucs à acheter en gemmes? C'est quoi cette inflation de taré sur les gemmes ???

----------


## Guitou

(et accessoirement les transferts payants)

----------


## Myron

Encore une belle flambée du prix des gemmes comme à chaque annonce. Je me demande si je ne vais pas investir dedans.
Quand on zoom en "all" on se dit que c'est un bon plan longue durée.
http://www.gw2spidy.com/gem

En fait la seule chose qui fera baisser le cours des gemmes c'est quand le prix en or sera tellement affolant que des gens achèterons de l'or avec pour un prix qu'ils estiment raisonnable et vu le prix en € ce n'est pas pour tout de suite.

----------


## dragou

> Encore une belle flambée du prix des gemmes comme à chaque annonce. Je me demande si je ne vais pas investir dedans.
> http://www.gw2spidy.com/gem


Tu l'aurais fait pré-annonce, why not, mais la c'est pas le bon moment, faut attendre que ça rebaisse un peu.
Selon moi (et comme je l'ai répété plusieurs fois ici), les gemmes c'est une valeur sure sur du long terme, mais qui ne rapportera plus énormément.
Le gros problème c'est d'essayer de prévoir le plafond sur les gemmes, combien les joueurs sont prêt à payer.

Perso je préfère trader sur d'autres éléments qui peuvent être + rentable (mais ici je fais un peu mon stuff donc je mets pas de coté ^^).

----------


## Guitou

Je vois pas le graph mais la flambée des gemmes c'est pas surtout à cause des promotions en ce moment sur les slots d'inventaire et de banque ?

----------


## Zepolak

> Je vois pas le graph mais la flambée des gemmes c'est pas surtout à cause des promotions en ce moment sur les slots d'inventaire et de banque ?


Ouais, ça me paraît vraiment pas mal comme explication ça.

Ça a beaucoup augmenté d'ailleurs ? (Histoire de savoir si c'est mort pour me taper les promos)

----------


## Maximelene

Avant la promotion, un emplacement de banque valait 11-12po. Aujourd'hui, avec la réduction, mais l'augmentation du prix des gemmes, il vaut un peu moins de 11po. La promo ne se ressent donc réellement qu'en achetant les gemmes avec des euros.

----------


## Mr Slurp

> Perso je préfère trader sur d'autres éléments qui peuvent être + rentable (mais ici je fais un peu mon stuff donc je mets pas de coté ^^).


Ouai y'a largement de quoi faire niveau trading, et ca marche pas mal même sans en faire une activité intensive... mais je ne donnerai pas mes recette  ::P:

----------


## Zepolak

> Ouai y'a largement de quoi faire niveau trading, et ca marche pas mal même sans en faire une activité intensive... mais je ne donnerai pas mes recette


Tant que vous donnez pour le coffre de guilde & l'effort de guerre  ::ninja:: 

Merci Maxi, quelque part, je m'en doutais... Faudrait que je pense à faire provision de gemmes pour un prochain coup du genre. Mais bon, j'aurais pas grand chose avec mes 20 po manière.

----------


## Myron

Le truc c'est surtout que ça augmente systématiquement à chaque annonce. 
Celle-ci était difficilement prévisible.

----------


## Mr Slurp

> Tant que vous donnez pour le coffre de guilde & l'effort de guerre 
> 
> Merci Maxi, quelque part, je m'en doutais... Faudrait que je pense à faire provision de gemmes pour un prochain coup du genre. Mais bon, j'aurais pas grand chose avec mes 20 po manière.


Quand j'aurai atteint mon succès "joueur d'or", je ferai un dont de 20 Po à la banque de guilde.... je suis qu'à 70Po pour l'instant  ::ninja::

----------


## Maderone

Ah ouais, c'est pas Tatsu qui ferait ça dis donc. Surtout après avoir claqué ses 200 po juste après les avoir gagné, pour looter 2 teintures abysse d'affilé  ::ninja::

----------


## Zepolak

> Ah ouais, c'est pas Tatsu qui ferait ça dis donc. Surtout après avoir claqué ses 200 po juste après les avoir gagné, pour looter 2 teintures abysse d'affilé


Est-ce que c'est moi ou c'est le joueur le plus mouleux de CPC qui s'exprime séance tenante ?  ::trollface::

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Je confirme.

----------


## olih

Ça dépend des jours  ::trollface:: 
Mais sur la durée, il n'y a pas photo.

----------


## dragou

https://www.guildwars2.com/fr/news/b...e-tournaments/

disparition des gemmes possible, avec flambée de prix possible aussi. Ceci n'est que de la spéculation bien entendu.

----------


## olih

> https://www.guildwars2.com/fr/news/b...e-tournaments/
> 
> disparition des gemmes possible, avec flambée de prix possible aussi. Ceci n'est que de la spéculation bien entendu.


 Euh, rapport avec les gemmes ?

----------


## dragou

> Euh, rapport avec les gemmes ?


L'obtention des gemmes via les tournois payants, ce qui représente une partie de l'offre des gemmes.

Il est probable que celles-ci disparaissent donc.

Maintenant l'inverse est possible aussi, on pourrait se retrouver avec des tournois gratuits et obtentions de gemmes, la le prix des gemmes diminuera.

----------


## Maximelene

Ou alors les tournois ne fileront des gemmes que si tu as un "rating" suffisamment élevé, de façon à ce que ce soit à peu près équivalent à l'ancien ratio tournois payants/tournois gratuits, et du coup y'aura aucune différence  ::ninja::

----------


## Myron

Ils ne vont certainement pas filer des gemmes pour un tournoi gratuit. Ce serait contre-productif pour eux.
On a une idée du volume de gemmes "offertes"? C'est certainement juste un pourcentage redistribué des gains générés par les coupons de tournoi payants.

----------


## Dar

Je vous rassure, c'est pas avec les 2 tournois payants par semaine qui doivent tourner qu'il va y avoir une chute de la quantité de gemmes injectée.

----------


## dragou

Une idée du pourquoi de la baisse des ectos actuellement?
http://www.gw2spidy.com/item/19721

Je suppose les coffres world boss mais bon ^^

----------


## Guitou

J'imagine que certains anticipent une grosse baisse des ectos, à cause de ceci, en vendant leurs stocks par anticipation et donc en les proposant à un prix moindre.

----------


## billybones

ils ont bcp baissé ?
(jpeutetre vendre mon stock alors :D)

----------


## Guitou

Pour vendre c'est un peu tard. Enfin un ecto est toujours à plus de 30pa ça fait des sous, mais le prix a déjà baissé de presque 20% :
http://www.gw2spidy.com/item/19721

----------


## dragou

> Pour vendre c'est un peu tard. Enfin un ecto est toujours à plus de 30pa ça fait des sous, mais le prix a déjà baissé de presque 20% :
> http://www.gw2spidy.com/item/19721


Ouep, c'est soit trop tard, soit tout juste.

Si on se base sur les quelques mois précédents, le prix devrait retomber sur les 25pa (pur pronostic) assez rapidement, mais le moindre petit changement pourrait refaire monter les prix.

----------


## billybones

après un farm des world boss hier soir avec les canards, avec un bilan entre 10 et 20 rares au total des boss avec le résultat d'ecto qui en découle.

à ce rythme, en 1 semaine, je vais avoir looté autant d'ecto que j'en ai looté en 2 mois de jeu lvl80

je ne vois pas comment le prix ne va pas continuer de couler.

---------- Post added at 09h40 ---------- Previous post was at 09h38 ----------

PS : c'est quand même marrant que tous les systèmes boursiers implémentés dans les jeux vidéos incluent des systèmes de régulation et de taxations alors que c'est impossible à avoir dans la vraie vie.

----------


## dragou

> après un farm des world boss hier soir avec les canards, avec un bilan entre 10 et 20 rares au total des boss avec le résultat d'ecto qui en découle.
> 
> à ce rythme, en 1 semaine, je vais avoir looté autant d'ecto que j'en ai looté en 2 mois de jeu lvl80
> 
> je ne vois pas comment le prix ne va pas continuer de couler.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09h40 ---------- Previous post was at 09h38 ----------
> 
> PS : c'est quand même marrant que tous les systèmes boursiers implémentés dans les jeux vidéos incluent des systèmes de régulation et de taxations alors que c'est impossible à avoir dans la vraie vie.


Ca ne coulera plus s'il y a un nerf car la proportion a été mal jugée, mais peu probable.

----------


## Guitou

Moi je sens bien le nerf du truc sans en avertir les joueurs.
Parce que là les loots sont abusés, ça ne peut pas rester comme ça éternellement.

----------


## Bartinoob

Ne parlez pas de malheur, c’est très bien comme c’est actuellement  :Emo:

----------


## Guitou

Je te parle pas de revenir comme avant.
Etre assurer d'avoir un jaune, voire 2 avec de la moule ou un exo avec un peu plus de moule encore, ok.
Mais là chopper jusqu'à 5 jaunes sur le coffre d'un event lvl 10 en moins de 10 minutes (la durée de la chaîne d'event), non.

----------


## Bartinoob

Parle pour toi, mis à part mon coup de bol absolument honteux le premier jour, j'ai pas eu plus d'un jaune par event depuis deux jours  ::P: 

Ceci dit, la plus grosse faille à mon sens reste le "une fois par perso". Je trouverais plus logique de restreindre ça au compte. Je m'en donne déjà à coeur joie avec 3 persos 80, j'imagine pas le truc avec 8  :Cigare:

----------


## Guitou

Avec 8 persos tu dois avoir juste le temps en 24h de faire tous les events. Sans compter qu'il arrive qu'il y en ait 2 en même temps.
T'as de quoi faire entre Jormag, le Destructeur, Teqatl, le Béhémoth, la guivre, l'Hydre, l'élémentaire, le Shaman, le coffre des centaures à Arathi (il est limité à une fois par perso et par jour lui ?)... J'oublie qui ?

----------


## Arkane Derian

S'ils jugent que ça met trop d'ectos en circulations, ils n'ont pas besoin de nerfer le loot des coffres, il suffit de nerfer le pourcentage de chance de récupérer des ectos en recyclant du jaune. Ce sera bien mieux parce que les gens auront toujours la sensation de récupérer des objets importants dans les coffres.

----------


## Guitou

Les jaunes ça donne pas que des exos. Ca se met aussi à la forge, voire ça peut servir de stuff du pauvre.
Mais c'est vrai que globalement plus de jaunes c'est surtout plus d'ectos (et donc une baisse de leur prix), ça fait pas augmenter la masse des golds en circulation. Du coup les conséquences sont pas forcément aussi importantes que ça (c'est juste un gros contraste avec les premiers mois du jeu).

----------


## olih

> Je te parle pas de revenir comme avant.
> Etre assurer d'avoir un jaune, voire 2 avec de la moule ou un exo avec un peu plus de moule encore, ok.
> Mais là chopper jusqu'à 5 jaunes sur le coffre d'un event lvl 10 en moins de 10 minutes (la durée de la chaîne d'event), non.


Oui enfin mon record, c'est 2 jaunes par coffre pour l'instant.

----------


## Guitou

Oui apparemment c'était un gros coup de moule les 5 (tin pkoi pas un précurseur à la place :raaaaah: ).
Sur tous les autres c'était 0, 1 ou 2.

----------


## Vaaahn

Bien sûr, c'est quand je suis bieeeeeen loin de mon pc que j'aurais pu vendre de l'ecto, maintenant c'est trop tard, noyé sous tout un tas d'ecto vendu  ::|:   ::cry::

----------


## Snydlock

C'est pas grave, fait des économies et achète plein d'ectos avant la mise à jour de mars.

----------


## billybones

c'est quoi le contenu qui va upper les ecto ? les armures légendaires ?

----------


## dragou

> c'est quoi le contenu qui va upper les ecto ? les armures légendaires ?


C'est en effet une piste mais je pense pas que c'est ça qui ferait vraiment bouger les choses significativement.
S'ils considèrent que l'ecto a trop chuté ils modifieront la table de loot, s'ils jugent que c'est plutot redevenu normal ça restera ainsi.

Bref, de la pure spéculation (et perso je passe, le coût d'achat /u est trop élevé comparé au bénef possible).

----------


## Snydlock

> c'est quoi le contenu qui va upper les ecto ? les armures légendaires ?


J'en sais rien mais ça ne m'étonnerait pas qu'il y ai un truc qui arrive.
Anet aime bien nous faire utiliser nos ectos.
En plus, d'ici là, y'aura probablement du monde avec 40 lauriers, donc on est pas à l'abri d'un up.

----------


## Maximelene

> c'est quoi le contenu qui va upper les ecto ? les armures légendaires ?


Les armures légendaires, ils sont dit qu'ils "aimeraient en voir dans l'avenir". Ça veut dire "ça n'est pas encore en développement, on y réfléchit même pas, on se dit juste que ça serait cool". Sous entendu : dans 6 mois grand minimum.

----------


## Ptit gras

Et surtout pas avant les armures élevées  :;):

----------


## Vaaahn

Et les armes élevées  ... C'était au programme aussi ...

----------


## Maximelene

C'est au programme d'avoir tous les objets en élevé, mais sur un planning très large. Ça va venir  :;):

----------


## Yshuya

> c'est quoi le contenu qui va upper les ecto ? les armures légendaires ?


Les précurseurs accessiblent au plus grand nombre.

----------


## dragou

Comme annoncé, les golds ne seront plus dropable qu'une fois par compte et par jour =>
http://www.gw2spidy.com/item/19721

Je ne sais pas s'il va encore fort monté, je dirai bien qu'il ira jusqu'au 35pa donc si vous en avez l'utilité, achetez maintenant et très rapidement.
(perso je suis au boulot donc c'est mort  ::P: )

----------


## Guitou

Ah putin le prix de l'ecto est déjà remonté.  ::o:

----------


## dragou

> Ah putin le prix de l'ecto est déjà remonté.


Dis toi que dans les 10minutes de l'annonce la spéculation s'effectue avec la montée de prix qui coincide.

Pour l'ori, on était passé de 1.9 a 3 pa en environ 10minutes

----------


## Vaaahn

Et m**** j'aurais du lire le fofo ce matin  ::|:  c'est fou comme j'arrive jamais à chopper les bons plans ...

Sinon je fait echo a Max, c'est une très bonne chose, ça commençait à devenir n'importe quoi (farm farm farm farm ...).
A part faire fumer l'Economie des ectos et vous (moi inclus desfois) tourner en zombie des coffres ...

Ca fera plus de monde en RvR le 26. On vous a dit que ce sera Le prochain coin a farmer (mise en place de titres et recompenses), plus de culling (qui s'annonce bluffant on me dit dans l'oreillette). Et en plus on a plein de boulot pour dégager sfr  ::trollface::

----------


## Mr Slurp

J'ai bien fait d'acheter 70 boules d'ecto hier soir.... alors que j'étais même pas au courant (mais bon c'était prévisible) \o/

----------


## Myron

Les salaud annoncer ça le lendemain de st Patrick alors que j'attendais cette annonce pour acheter vite fait un max d'ecto. Je les hais. ^^

----------


## Guitou

> Et m**** j'aurais du lire le fofo ce matin  c'est fou comme j'arrive jamais à chopper les bons plans ...


Ca aurait rien changé, c'est dés hier soir 23h que le prix a commencé à monter. :/

----------


## Maximelene

> EOn vous a dit que ce sera Le prochain coin a farmer (mise en place de titres et recompenses)


Titres et récompenses uniquement liées au RvR lui-même.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Vaaahn

Ouais mais ce matin vers 7-8h c'était repassé sous les 30pa  ::cry:: 

---------- Post added at 09h53 ---------- Previous post was at 09h46 ----------




> Titres et récompenses uniquement liées au RvR lui-même.


Effet boule de neige, on poutre le RvR, donc on a des bonus RvR, donc on poutre encor eplus en RvR, donc on loot plus, on se fait plus de thunes etc.
C'est pas comme si on allait avoir des coffres avec des gold en 3W  ::rolleyes:: 
et stop casser mon truc, j'avais trouvé une super bonne carrote, merde

Et surtout oubliez pas qu'on loot de l'exo en pagaille et du précurseur en 3W  ::ninja::

----------


## Maximelene

La tronche de la carotte. le droit de se faire appeler différemment en RvR (visible uniquement par les ennemis), et des compétences qu'ils auront aussi en face.  ::ninja::

----------


## billybones

j'ai fait le plein d'ecto à 29PA. si ça monte à 35PA comme prédit -> bénèf' 
sinon -> je t'en veux à mort max !

----------


## Maximelene

Hey, j'ai rien dit moi, j'ai dit que c'était le bon moment pour en acheter, pas que c'était bon pour spéculer !  ::o:

----------


## Mr Slurp

Ouai enfin si ça remonte que à 35 Pa le bénéfice est pas énorme.
Prenons l'exemple pour une stack complète de boule d'ecto :
Achat :
29pa *250 = 72po50pa
Revente :
35pa * 250 = 87po50pa
Taxes (15 % du prix de vente) :
87po50pa/100 *15 = 13po12pa
Soit un bénéfice net de :
1po87pa

Voilà la rentabilité....

----------


## Guitou

Par contre si ça revient à 40pa c'est 13po de bénéf.

----------


## Maximelene

Ça m'étonnerait que ça remonte à 40pa. C'était déjà inférieur à ça avant, mais en plus maintenant on a une grosse rentrée de jaunes pour encore une semaine, ainsi que l'assurance d'en avoir encore un certain nombre après le patch.

----------


## billybones

Bonsoir !

Je poste une annonce ici :

Je recherche 100 sang puissant (ingrédient T6) je propose un échange direct contre 110 boules d'ecto.
Le ratio est adapté aux taux de l'HV mais permet à tout le monde d'économiser les 15% de frais de l'HV.

De nombreux canards m'ont déjà aidé dans ma quête de sang puissant, si vous avez ça qui traîne en banque profitez en pour obtenir rapidement des boules d'ecto !

----------


## tibere

> Bonsoir !
> 
> Je poste une annonce ici :
> 
> Je recherche 100 sang puissant (ingrédient T6) je propose un échange direct contre 110 boules d'ecto.
> Le ratio est adapté aux taux de l'HV mais permet à tout le monde d'économiser les 15% de frais de l'HV.
> 
> De nombreux canards m'ont déjà aidé dans ma quête de sang puissant, si vous avez ça qui traîne en banque profitez en pour obtenir rapidement des boules d'ecto !


Ola...ai une 30taine de sang puissant dispo...à sur le jeu  :^_^:

----------


## arakaima

Mais oh mon dieu... Moi qui voulait un sac quaggan, j'aurai du me l'acheter avant. Le prix des gemmes ne fait que grimper.

----------


## billybones

L'opération sang puissant est un véritable succès ! il ne me manque plus que quelques fioles que bartinoob se fera un plaisir de m'offrir :D !

Merci à la générosité des canards  ::):

----------


## Bartinoob

Attends, deux secondes, je cherche à quel moment j'ai dit ça  ::ninja::

----------


## Vaaahn

Au moment où tu lui as dit que tu les lui "offrait" a 1po l'unité et qu'il a accepté non?  ::ninja::

----------


## billybones

barti tu te co quand ? je t'attends pour fabriquer mon carquois !

----------


## Bartinoob

J'ai déménagé à Columbia, désolé  ::ninja::

----------


## purEcontact

Bon plan du moment : le pistolet mystique.
La pièce mystique est à moins de 6 pa x30 : 1 po 80.
Le canon de pistolet en orichalque à 28 pa x 5 : 1 po 40.
La monture de pistolet primitif à 5pa x 5 : 25 pa.
Donc on arrive à 3 po 05 pa.
A l'ah, il se vend en direct à 7 po soit un peu plus de 6 po net.

Si vous avez des points de compétences à en revendre, c'est un bon plan.

----------


## Maximelene

Je viens de faire 2po40 de bénèf avec un pistolet. Merci Pure  :;):

----------


## Tygra

Je vous conseille ce site : http://www.guildwarstrade.com/recipe...4&levelmax=400

Qui vous donnera par profession de craft les objets permettant le plus gros benef (et vous dira s'il est plus intéressant de craft les composants intermédiaires ou de les acheter).
Personnellement je m'en sers pas parce que j'ai pas le temps de faire du craft, mais pour les power-traders en devenir ...
(étudiez bien les graphes, les prix de revient, les prix en achat direct et en vente, etc)

----------


## Mr Slurp

Mouai, à titre perso j'ai bien d'autre recettes de craft, et j'arrive selon les périodes à avoir des "rendement" de 50% (ce qui signifie un bénéfice proche de 50% de mon investissement) et ce sur des objets dont le prix de craft ne dépasse que très rarement 60pa (ce qui me permet donc de multiplier les craft, et de me faire plus d'argent en une séance que le meilleur des profits affichés sur ce site, pour une volume de dépense bien inférieur.

Prenons, à l'instant T cette page, et plus particulièrement le craft d'armes rare level 50 (niveau de craft 200) en hearty (robuste)



Eh bien si je craft l'ensemble des items,je vais m'en tirer avec environ 2po de bénef pour un investissement total de 3po50... bref, amis traders, la meilleur affaire en craft, n'est pas celle qui rapporte le plus en une fois, mais celle qui a le meilleur ratio investissement/profit  :;):

----------


## Tygra

Ouais ouais, c'est bien pour ça que je disais de s'attarder sur tous les détails !

----------


## Mr Slurp

Ca c'est sur, pour maximiser les profits il est effectivement préférable d'aller consulter gw2spidy afin de savoir exactement quels sont les compositions à acheter, et celle à fabriquer.

Note : la capture d'écran que j'ai affiché précédemment provient d'une page que j'ai développé moi même, et qui se base sur les infos que l'ont peut récupérer de gw2spidy. Non je ne donnerai pas le lien car donner ses recettes en publique sur internet, c'est tuer son propre marché  ::P:

----------


## Zepolak

(Bon on va donner le grade de fournisseur officiel d'engins de sièges de la guilde à Mr Slurp je pense  ::ninja:: )

----------


## Mr Slurp

> (Bon on va donner le grade de fournisseur officiel d'engins de sièges de la guilde à Mr Slurp je pense )


Dès que j'ai mon put*** de succès joueur d'or, comme je l'avais déjà annoncé, je fait un don de 20po à la guilde, spécialement pour les RvRistes (mais en échange je tiens à être prévenu de la prochaine fois que les maps seront repeintes aux couleur de VS... j'ai de l'explo à faire  :;):  )

Après je joues au jeu aussi, et pas seulement à trading simulator 2013.... et puis ce que je fait c'est pas du trading, c'est du commerce, j'assemble des matières premières pour en faire un produit fini, et je prends ma marge dessus  :B):

----------


## Zepolak

> mais en échange je tiens à être prévenu de la prochaine fois que les maps seront repeintes aux couleur de VS... j'ai de l'explo à faire


Ça se passe en ce moment. Plutôt en matinée je dirais. Profitez-en car ça faisait un moment que c'était pas arrivé  ::):

----------


## dragou

http://www.gw2spidy.com/item/41946

Sur base d'une rumeur émanent du créateur de la SAB, on ne reverra plus ces items.
Néanmoins ils ont clairement annoncés que dans le futur, nous aurions les autres niveaux.

De la 3 possibilités : 
- ils mettent d'autres skin dans le futur pour hache, dague etc
- ils remettent les skins actuels contre des bulles mais plus dropable
- ils remettent les skins actuels contre des bulles et dropable

De ces hypothèses, pensez-vous que l'on va avoir une nouvelle augmentation significative après le mois d'avril ou bien la spéculation a été telle que ça ne variera plus trop.


ps: de ce que j'ai pu observer depuis le début du jeux sur ce genre d'items, le prix plancher se situe entre 15 et 10 jours avant la fin de l'event (sur base de 30 jours d'event)
ps² : je parle du prix plancher hors nouvelle information, par exemple ici pour les items "super", on a annoncé très tôt qu'ils ne seraient plus accessible dans le futur...

----------


## Ptit gras

Je pense garder les miens au moins jusqu'à "juste avant le patch fin mai" puisque le patch "fin avril" verra l'arrêt de la SAB temporairement et jusqu'à un futur "gros" patch. Si on n'a pas plus de nouvelles sur un retour de la SAB d'ici fin mai, alors je garderais surement plus longtemps encore.

Très bon investissement  :Cigare:

----------


## Maximelene

> Je pense garder les miens au moins jusqu'à "juste avant le patch fin mai" puisque le patch "fin avril" verra l'arrêt de la SAB temporairement et jusqu'à un futur "gros" patch. Si on n'a pas plus de nouvelles sur un retour de la SAB d'ici fin mai, alors je garderais surement plus longtemps encore.


Ca ne sera pas fin mai, ça a été clairement annoncé : ni dans un mois, ni même dans deux, comptez bien plus (c'est du gros boulot)  :;): 

Mais du coup, pareil, j'ai choppé un skin je vais le garder pour l'instant  ::): 

Sinon, Anet vient de confirmer officiellement que ces skins ne pourraient bel et bien plus être acquis après la fin de la SAB.

----------


## Ptit gras

A moi la richesse  ::lol::

----------


## Bartinoob

J'avoue. Ils sont à combien les espadons maintenant ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Guitou

60PO : http://www.gw2spidy.com/item/41946

----------


## Bartinoob

Yabon. Ça compense presque le prix des gemmes  :Emo:

----------


## dragou

> Sinon, Anet vient de confirmer officiellement que ces skins ne pourraient bel et bien plus être acquis après la fin de la SAB.


Source please, j'ai déjà acheté 3 espadons, et 1 skin des autres pendant la période creuse, mais si ce que tu me dis est correct, j'ai encore 200po à investir....

----------


## Zepolak

> Source please, j'ai déjà acheté 3 espadons, et 1 skin des autres pendant la période creuse, mais si ce que tu me dis est correct, j'ai encore 200po à investir....


Ne pensez-vous pas que maintenant que l'information est passé, la poussée spéculative a déjà eu lieu ?

----------


## dragou

> Ne pensez-vous pas que maintenant que l'information est passé, la poussée spéculative a déjà eu lieu ?


Regardes le prix de l'espadon et du bouclier d'haloween et tu verras que la spéculation n'en ai nulle part ^^

----------


## Mr Slurp

> Source please, j'ai déjà acheté 3 espadons, et 1 skin des autres pendant la période creuse, mais si ce que tu me dis est correct, j'ai encore 200po à investir....


https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/foru...st#post1883652

----------


## Maximelene

> Regardes le prix de l'espadon et du bouclier d'haloween et tu verras que la spéculation n'en ai nulle part ^^


Parce que rien ne dit qu'on ne pourra pas réobtenir les skins d'Halloween en octobre prochain.

Et en l'occurence, la poussée spéculative a bel et bien eu lieu. Rien qu'hier, le bouclier a augmenté de pas moins de 12po.

----------


## dragou

> Parce que rien ne dit qu'on ne pourra pas réobtenir les skins d'Halloween en octobre prochain.
> 
> Et en l'occurence, la poussée spéculative a bel et bien eu lieu. Rien qu'hier, le bouclier a augmenté de pas moins de 12po.


Un délai d'une année, ca laisse le temps de le revendre avant et d'anticiper la chute des prix..

Je ne dis pas qu'il n'y a pas eu spéculation, on le voit clairement, je dis juste que les items sont loin du prix qu'ils pourraient atteindre dans 4-5mois.

Pour les skins d'haloween, on a clairement vu le boubou et l'espadon aller vers des prix affolant alors que d'autres comme l'épée ne bougent absolument pas....

Bref faut miser dans les skins que les gens aiment.

----------


## Maximelene

Du coup je pige pas ta phrase, tu dis que la spéculation n'en est nulle part, et 2mn après que c'est monté vers des prix affolants (et, donc, que la spéculation a bien eu lieu).

En plus, je ne vois pas vraiment le rapport avec ce que disait Zepo, qui voulait dire que si tu comptais investir, il fallait le faire un peu avant, là les prix ont *énormément* grimpé ces deux derniers jours (ils ont quasiment double), et que c'était donc bien moins rentable qu'avant.

----------


## atavus

Je suis un spéculateur heureux.
(si il est effectivement confirmé que les skins ne seront plus obtenable après Avril).

----------


## dragou

> Du coup je pige pas ta phrase, tu dis que la spéculation n'en est nulle part, et 2mn après que c'est monté vers des prix affolants (et, donc, que la spéculation a bien eu lieu).
> 
> En plus, je ne vois pas vraiment le rapport avec ce que disait Zepo, qui voulait dire que si tu comptais investir, il fallait le faire un peu avant, là les prix ont *énormément* grimpé ces deux derniers jours (ils ont quasiment double), et que c'était donc bien moins rentable qu'avant.


Je compare donc avec ceci :
http://www.gw2spidy.com/item/36340

C'est sur le même principe, il y a eu une grosse spéculation vers la fin de l'event, mais comparé au prix actuel, ce n'était finalement pas grand chose...

J'ai déjà investi 150po dans les skins ici, mais je peux libérer 200autres PO liés à d'autres investissements qui seront moins rentable sur du long terme (les pets)

Donc oui c'est moins rentable, mais ça le reste..

----------


## Vaaahn

> Et en l'occurence, la poussée spéculative a bel et bien eu lieu. Rien qu'hier, le bouclier a augmenté de pas moins de 12po.


Aller, monte petit bouclier, monte  ::P:

----------


## Ptit gras

Ahah le pauvre qui investit dans les bouclier  ::P:

----------


## Zepolak

Tiens ce topic me fait penser à un truc...

On est d'accord qu'il y a inflation. Est-ce pertinent de "placer" une partie du trésor de guilde dans des objets (qui seraient gardés en banque) revendable à n'importe quel moment mais qui permettraient éventuellement de protéger le pactole vis à vis de cette inflation ?
Du coup, faut des trucs qui compensent la taxe de l'HV, déjà.

Idée stupide, dangereuse ou à creuser ?

----------


## Drlecteur

C'est une décision a prendre avec l'ensemble de la guilde a mon avis. Allons nous créer une succursale de banque d'affaire auquel on confierai un budget de X% du capital de la guilde ? Les canards qui géreront cette activité auront il droit a des bonus affolant et des parachutes dorés ? Devrions nous obliger les maitres nageurs a rendre publique leur patrimoine ?

Les questions a ces réponses, vous les trouverai dans "Enquequete exclusive" sur les bas fond de la mare aux canards.  ::ninja:: 

Pour pas être totalement HS, faut voir si on est vraiment capable de prédire les actions du marché, les canards versé dans cet art sont ils sur de leurs coups a chaque fois ?

----------


## dragou

Idée à creuser sans nulle doute, mais maintenant faut voir ce que l'on choisit comme item....

Car même s'il y a effectivement de l'inflation, c'est pas pour ca que le prix d'un item va d'office croître (ex: les ectos)

Maintenant je ne suis pas sur qu'il existe des items "sans risque" sur gw2.....

----------


## olih

ouaip, ça pourrait être marrant.
Tant qu'on investi qu'une partie du pactole.

----------


## Narquois

Petite question aux eXtrEmeS traders : 
Objectif : j'aimerai ouvrir un nouveau slot de personnage à moindre coût (800 gemmes ~ 26,7 PO!).
A votre avis, compte tenu de la fin de la séquence Fire and Frost, est ce le bon moment d'acheter des gemmes avec de l'or?

Merci,

----------


## Mr Slurp

Alors, si on observe la courbe du prix des gemmes ces dernier temps, on est actuellement à une moyenne haute
http://www.gw2spidy.com/gem

En prenant en compte que ANet peut manipuler le prix des gemmes comme ils le souhaitent, qu'a la vue des résultat récemment annoncé sur le bon fonctionnement de la vente de gemmes en argent réel, et pour finir, que chacune des MAJ récente à introduit des items "must have" achetables en gemmes, je pense pouvoir dire que le prix des gemmes ne chutera pas. Donc je dirai que oui vaut mieux le faire avant l'annonce de nouveau items achetables en gemmes.

----------


## dragou

> Alors, si on observe la courbe du prix des gemmes ces dernier temps, on est actuellement à une moyenne haute
> http://www.gw2spidy.com/gem
> 
> En prenant en compte que ANet peut manipuler le prix des gemmes comme ils le souhaitent, qu'a la vue des résultat récemment annoncé sur le bon fonctionnement de la vente de gemmes en argent réel, et pour finir, que chacune des MAJ récente à introduit des items "must have" achetables en gemmes, je pense pouvoir dire que le prix des gemmes ne chutera pas. Donc je dirai que oui vaut mieux le faire avant l'annonce de nouveau items achetables en gemmes.


Je plussoie.

Il y a une spéculation sur les différents futurs objets qui vont apparaître et n'oublions pas le partenariat avec Nexon....

Ca peut rebaisser un tout ptit peu, mais achètes maintenant.

----------


## dragou

Petite nouveauté à venir : 

* Increase Your Collection Stack Size! Augmenter la taille de la pile de toutes vos collection de 250.


Achetez vos gemmes avant la maj, ça risque de grimper un ptit peu  :;):

----------


## Maximelene

Note importante, néanmoins : ça a été vu dans les fichiers du jeu, ce qui ne donne aucune info quand à la date de sortie. Certains trucs dataminés depuis des mois n'ont pas encore pointé le bout de leur nez.

Comme toujours, soyez prudents  :;):

----------


## Vaaahn

> Achetez vos gemmes avant la maj, ça risque de grimper un ptit peu


De toute façon ça monte toujours les gemmes ...  ::rolleyes::

----------


## dragou

The best investissement of the past month was :

Les teintures flammes et froids....

un ptit exemple :
http://www.gw2spidy.com/item/41757

On verra combien les joueurs sont prêt à mettre pour ces teintures.
Si vous en possédez, gardez les bien au chaud.

----------


## purEcontact

Heu, les teintures flammes et froids, tu peux tomber sur de la merde aussi.

----------


## billybones

Fallait acheter les teintures à l'hv, pas s'emmerder avec les packs et attendre que ça gonfle  :;):

----------


## dragou

> Heu, les teintures flammes et froids, tu peux tomber sur de la merde aussi.


Qui a dit de prendre les packs de teintures? ici on parle de trading, donc d'achat direct hv comme le dit billy

----------


## Zepolak

C'est moi où on parle d'un investissement de 50po pièce ?

----------


## Maximelene

C'est pas toi.

----------


## billybones

moi j'en avais vu à 20-30 Po

----------


## Zepolak

Même à 30po, faut être sacrément certain de soi pour "investir". Bon tu me dirais que c'est l'objet du topic  ::):

----------


## Maximelene

Quand c'est un objet qui ne pourra plus jamais être acquis, le risque reste minime, même si le rentabiliser réellement peut prendre du temps.  :;):

----------


## dragou

> Même à 30po, faut être sacrément certain de soi pour "investir". Bon tu me dirais que c'est l'objet du topic


C'est justement avec des objets valant un peu plus qu'on se fait du vrai bénef.

Un petit exemple, j'ai acheté mon pet karka 21po, regardes le prix actuel...

Si pas à outre mesure il y avait le pet faren que j'ai acheté à 2po et qui en vaut 8 en vente actuellement.

Ce ne sont que des pistes mais je pense que beaucoup de canards ne suivent pas le cours des prix donc autant fluoter certains de ceux-ci  ::P:

----------


## Zepolak

En fait ce qui m'a toujours rebuté d'acheter des objets uniques comme investissement (même si je me rappelle bien le précédent sur GW1 ou une des armes les plus optis était un pauvre javelot canne à sucre 10-10 pour toute classe voulant avoir un +20% enchant, mais passons) c'est que c'est difficile de faire la différence entre le truc qui bénéficie du buzz (et d'une bulle) et le vraie truc qui va être unique et monter en thunasse.

Dites-moi si je me trompe, mais y avait pas Maxi qui avait cramé ses sous sur un skin ou un truc du genre, en pensant que ce serait bien ?

C'est comme les actions/bourse, a posteriori, ça a l'air d'un putain de bon plan évident, mais comme le savoir à l'instant T ?

----------


## dragou

> En fait ce qui m'a toujours rebuté d'acheter des objets uniques comme investissement (même si je me rappelle bien le précédent sur GW1 ou une des armes les plus optis était un pauvre javelot canne à sucre 10-10 pour toute classe voulant avoir un +20% enchant, mais passons) c'est que c'est difficile de faire la différence entre le truc qui bénéficie du buzz (et d'une bulle) et le vraie truc qui va être unique et monter en thunasse.
> 
> Dites-moi si je me trompe, mais y avait pas Maxi qui avait cramé ses sous sur un skin ou un truc du genre, en pensant que ce serait bien ?
> 
> C'est comme les actions/bourse, a posteriori, ça a l'air d'un putain de bon plan évident, mais comme le savoir à l'instant T ?


T'es sur un jeux donc pour être sur que ça sera rentable, faut que ça soit cool.
Le meilleur exemple est le bouclier d'haloween, il est cool, peut-être limité => pour le moment il vaut un prix d'or.
Le contraire: le skin épée une main qui était cool mais sans plus => il grimpe pas.

Pour les effets bulles, prend le super espadon, il a eu son effet bulle mais commence sa rentabilité maintenant mais il ne sera vraiment rentable que d'ici un an je pense.

Enfin pour les pets, je ne serai pas surpris de voir un succès apparaître un jour (en plus de celui des pets de base) et si tel est le cas, le prix explosera (déjà ici c'est tous le temps rentable donc ^^)

----------


## dragou

Si des gens ont des infos sur la diminution du prix des pets, je ne comprend vraiment pas (enfin si mais tout de même, ca ne peut pas être qu'un manque de liquidité des joueurs)

----------


## Wizi

C'est parce que le nouveau mini-pet jaune qu'on peut obtenir dans les coffres du dragon peut être mis à la forge mystique, et que si on est chanceux 4 d'entre eux donneront un exo.

----------


## dragou

Et tout mon investissement de plusieurs mois réduit en poussières à cause de cette mise à jour

La je suis totalement dégouté......

----------


## Nessou

Niark j'en ai profité et j'ai pour 150 po de petx exo et rare à l'hv, je dois juste être patient qu'ils se vendent.
Today was a good day.  ::P:

----------


## billybones

en tout cas le truc à faire hier c'était de farm les bonbons et les coffres du dragon. En 3h, j'ai amassé 26 Po

----------


## Bartinoob

Techniquement y avait aussi Motti pour ceux qui aiment jouer avec leur compte.

 ::ninja::

----------


## Mr Slurp

> Et tout mon investissement de plusieurs mois réduit en poussières à cause de cette mise à jour
> 
> La je suis totalement dégouté......


Il ne faut jamais mettre tout ses oeufs dans le même panier.

----------


## Zepolak

> Techniquement y avait aussi Motti pour ceux qui aiment jouer avec leur compte.


Euh...

Y a déjà eu des CPC ban pour bug-exploit, honte à eux, et si y a des infos de tels comportement qui remonte jusqu'à un animateur, votre compte ne sera ptêtre même plus CPC avant d'être banni. Je sais que je suis particuliérement rigide avec ça, limite con, mais je préfère insister lourdement.

CPC est propre. 

Comme le tour de France.  ::ninja::

----------


## dragou

> Il ne faut jamais mettre tout ses oeufs dans le même panier.


Je n'ai pas mis la totalité de mes oeufs dans le même panier mais sans cette connerie de pet qu'anet sort on ne sait d'ou, le prix des pets devait aumoins rester stable.
Ceux-ci étant liés aux gemmes et uniquement aux gemmes avant ce pet, la seule façon que ceux-ci perdent de la valeur (excepté si baisse des gemmes mais bon....) c'est en faisant la promotion sur le pack trio.

Si je vends maintenant je fais une perte d'environ 120po sur les exos et je suis à peine rentable sur les jaunes....

Enfin bon, s'ils ne font plus cette connerie, ça finira bien par remonter tout doucement...

----------


## Kiyo

> Techniquement y avait aussi Motti pour ceux qui aiment jouer avec leur compte.


J'ai vu qu'ils avaient suspendu l'activité à cause d'un bug en effet mais je n'en ai pas compris la nature, j'ai fait quelques courses hier et je n'avais rien remarqué.

----------


## Maximelene

> J'ai vu qu'ils avaient suspendu l'activité à cause d'un bug en effet mais je n'en ai pas compris la nature, j'ai fait quelques courses hier et je n'avais rien remarqué.


Sur certains serveurs (personnellement, tous ceux sur lesquels je suis passé), les joueurs assommaient 4 des 5 moas avec je ne sais quelle technique, pour s'assurer de la victoire de celui de leur choix, et ainsi encaisser 90pa (1po40 moins les 50pa de mise) par course.

----------


## Bartinoob

> Y a déjà eu des CPC ban pour bug-exploit, honte à eux, et si y a des infos de tels comportement qui remonte jusqu'à un animateur, votre compte ne sera ptêtre même plus CPC avant d'être banni.


Marrant, y avait pas des animateurs dans le troupeau de parieurs ?  ::ninja::  

Perso, j'étais sur le serv d'Olih et son moa magique, c'était legit mais du coup j'ai toujours pas le succès des moas  :Emo: 




> Sur certains serveurs (personnellement, tous ceux sur lesquels je suis passé), les joueurs assommaient 4 des 5 moas avec je ne sais quelle technique, pour s'assurer de la victoire de celui de leur choix, et ainsi encaisser 90pa (1po40 moins les 50pa de mise) par course.


Bah apparemment c'était à base de marteau invoqué de l'elem. Il leur a quand même fallu 3 heures pour se rendre compte du truc, je pige pas pourquoi ils ont pas simplement passé les mobs en invulnérables.

----------


## Maximelene

> Marrant, y avait pas des animateurs dans le troupeau de parieurs ?


Hum... non. Moi j'y étais (c'est moi qui en ait parlé sur le /g), et j'ai arrêté de parier quand j'ai compris ce qu'ils faisaient (après avoir perdu 3 fois parce que je pariais sur Donna, puis avoir récupéré cette somme en pariant sur Motti sur conseil d'un joueur, ce qui m'a permi de m'en rendre compte).

Les gens qui m'ont rejoint ont eu le temps de voir 2 courses, dont une où Motti a perdu.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Pourquoi est-ce qu'il se passe pleins de trucs quand je suis obligée d'être loin de mon précieux Guild Wars 2 ?  :Emo:

----------


## Maximelene

> Pourquoi est-ce qu'il se passe pleins de trucs quand je suis obligée d'être loin de mon précieux Guild Wars 2 ?


Il s'y passe plein de trucs quand tu y es aussi. genre, des donjons mono-boss, des world boss buggués, tout ça !  ::o:

----------


## Zepolak

Je ne sais pas ce qui se passera pour cette histoire, mais la dernière fois (jaunes pas chers générant des exos à la forge mystique), quelqu'un a prévenu les animateurs qui ont mis le holà sur le chan guilde, et se sont fait vilipendé par certains. Animateurs nazis et "c'est pas un exploit tout le monde le fait"

Mais à la fin, y a eu à peine un ou deux CPC bans et les animateurs avaient eu raison. Bref, si c'est trop beau pour être vrai (sauf les prix de ventes des choses à l'HV, les gens sont idiots), c'est que y a une couille. Et hésitez pas à escalader aux animateurs si un tel truc se produit. On est parfois long à la comprenette, mais on finit par chercher les bons tenants et aboutissants.

----------


## Bartinoob

J'espère bien qu'il y aura des bans defs : d'après Maxi ou Tatsu (je sais plus), une guilde entière passait son temps à stun les moas.

Surtout que dans le même temps, on pouvait se faire des couilles en or de façon tout à fait légitime avec le farm des coffres sur les bestioles holographiques.

Le principal problème pour moi, c'est qu'Anette a quand même mis longtemps a réagir avant de bloquer les courses, alors que l'exploit était apparemment publié sur Reddit depuis un moment.

----------


## Zepolak

Ils mettent toujours trois plombes, et encore, c'est "que" 3 heures, je pense que la fois précédente c'était plus que ça (à mon avis ça se comptait en jours). Des gens avaient pris des bans une semaine plus tard (ou plus ?).

Et globalement, le banhammer Anet n'est pas tendre, franchement, ça vaut pas le coût de tenter de "jouer". Pas parce que ça dure que c'est legit.

----------


## Maximelene

> Je ne sais pas ce qui se passera pour cette histoire, mais la dernière fois (jaunes pas chers générant des exos à la forge mystique), quelqu'un a prévenu les animateurs qui ont mis le holà sur le chan guilde, et se sont fait vilipendé par certains. Animateurs nazis et "c'est pas un exploit tout le monde le fait"
> 
> Mais à la fin, y a eu à peine un ou deux CPC bans et les animateurs avaient eu raison. Bref, si c'est trop beau pour être vrai (sauf les prix de ventes des choses à l'HV, les gens sont idiots), c'est que y a une couille. Et hésitez pas à escalader aux animateurs si un tel truc se produit. On est parfois long à la comprenette, mais on finit par chercher les bons tenants et aboutissants.


Je plaide coupable pour la dernière fois, je faisais partie des gens qui se plaignaient des "animateurs nazis". Je reste néanmoins sur ma position concernant l'exagération exagérée (oui, ça existe) dont ont fait preuve certaines personnes concernant "l'image de CPC" et le fait que "si des gens se faisaient bannir tout le monde se retournerait contre CPC", qui était à mon avis assez ridicule. Mais ce n'est pas le sujet.

Pour les exploits, il y en a eu deux hier, de deux types bien distincts.

Le truc des moas, déjà. Effectivement, une guilde passait son temps à stun les moas et à engranger du pognon dessus. J'en ai été témoin direct (et en ait profite un peu, involontairement, le temps que je pige, mais vu qu'entre temps ils m'avaient fait perdre plusieurs fois, je suis pas sûr que ça ait été rentable). Des personnes m'ont rejoint, certaines en tant que simples spectateurs (on cherchait à piger), mais il n'y a pas eu de comportement abusif, et le bug a été "corrigé" dans les 5mn suivantes. Dans tous les cas, j'y était moi-même, et je peux témoigner pour les gens présents qu'il n'y a pas eu d'abus. Après, j'ai vu ce comportement sur plein de serveurs, donc je ne peux pas non plus témoigner pour toute la guilde.  ::ninja:: 

Le second concernait le Dragonball, et là on est dans un tout autre domaine, puisqu'en plus d'être un exploit (déjà pas reluisant), il se fait au dépend d'autres joueurs, ce qui est absolument minable à mon avis (je ne me suis pas gêné pour le signaler aux adversaires que je voyais tricher, d'ailleurs). Pour ça, quand on en a discuté j'ai clairement dit sur le canal guilde que ce n'était pas toléré du tout, et qu'il y aurait sanctions si on vous prenait. J'ai d'ailleurs jeté un froid sur le canal  ::P:

----------


## dragou

> Le second concernait le Dragonball,  il se fait au dépend d'autres joueurs, ce qui est absolument minable à mon avis


donc selon toi le mec qui stun un moa alors qu'une personne à miser 50pa dessus ça ne se fait pas au dépend de cette personne?

Franchement....

----------


## Bartinoob

Dans le cas présent, pas vraiment, la quasi intégralité des gens qui étaient présents sur le serveur étaient là justement pour cheater/voir le cheat.

Le cheat au dragonball ne rapporte rien (avoir le succès plus rapidement ?), ça emmerde juste ceux qui veulent jouer pour s'amuser.

----------


## Maximelene

> donc selon toi le mec qui stun un moa alors qu'une personne à miser 50pa dessus ça ne se fait pas au dépend de cette personne?
> 
> Franchement....


Que ton moa se fasse stun ou pas, tu as 20% de chances de gagner. Parie au hasard, tu auras 20% de chances de gagner, cheater ou pas. Et au bout d'un moment, plus personne ne parie au hasard de toute façon, puisque le gagnant est assuré.

Quand un mec cheate au Dragonball, il est proprement invincible, et assure de la défaite l''équipe d'en face.

Je vois personnellement une légère différence entre ces deux abus. Et j'ai pourtant été moi-même victime des deux.

----------


## dragou

Chui pas du tout d'accord avec vous mais j'ai pas envi de me lancer dans un débat débile, je laisse ça à d'autres gens (pas besoin de citer  ::P: )

Puis la on fait du HS donc...

----------


## Maximelene

Après y'a pas de débat à avoir, on a chacun nos avis sur la question, point final  :;): 

(même si, étonamment, j'me sens visé  ::ninja:: )

Sinon tiens, pour pas faire de HS, certains ont fait leur beurre en jouant avec les ectos et les poussières ? J'ai pas pensé à regarder le cours de ces deux trucs suite au patch.

----------


## dragou

> Après y'a pas de débat à avoir, on a chacun nos avis sur la question, point final 
> 
> (même si, étonamment, j'me sens visé )
> 
> Sinon tiens, pour pas faire de HS, certains ont fait leur beurre en jouant avec les ectos et les poussières ? J'ai pas pensé à regarder le cours de ces deux trucs suite au patch.


L'ecto a pas "bougé", la poussière a bien diminué.

Le seul truc a faire était de vendre les ectos a 24pa mais ce fut bref, très bref

----------


## mikelion

Maintenant que j'ai mes 250 ectos et qu'il me faut de la thune pour acheter (et farmer un tout petit peu) des matériaux T6 en vu de crafter un don de magie et un don de puissance, je me suis dis que j'allais vendre mes ectos supplémentaires. Quelle ne fut pas ma stupéfaction de voir seulement 17pa de gain en vendant un ecto à l'hdv !

----------


## Maximelene

Eh ben, oui, 20pa - 15%, normal.

----------


## olih

Un peu à la bourre mais de toute manière pour la course Moa : Mip est magique  :B): .
Et ceci de manière totalement legit (j'ai fait plusieurs fois le parcours et je n'ai rien vu de ce que décrit maxi).

Evidemment ça c'est mis à déconner quand un max de cpc est venu parier avec moi et m'ont cassé mon bon plan  :Emo: ..
D'un autre coté, une autre solution est d'être sur le même serveur que Tatsu et de parier sur un moa différent : ça limite les chance à 1/4 au lieu d'1/5  ::ninja:: .

Enfin ça c'était la première soirée.

MIP MIP MIP MIP MIP MIP.

----------


## Mr Slurp

MIP MIP et le coyote?  ::ninja::

----------


## Maximelene

> Un peu à la bourre mais de toute manière pour la course Moa : Mip est magique .
> Et ceci de manière totalement legit (j'ai fait plusieurs fois le parcours et je n'ai rien vu de ce que décrit maxi).
> 
> Evidemment ça c'est mis à déconner quand un max de cpc est venu parier avec moi et m'ont cassé mon bon plan ..
> D'un autre coté, une autre solution est d'être sur le même serveur que Tatsu et de parier sur un moa différent : ça limite les chance à 1/4 au lieu d'1/5 .
> 
> Enfin ça c'était la première soirée.
> 
> MIP MIP MIP MIP MIP MIP.


C'est Meep en VO, et du coup c'est normal qu'il aille vite !

Indice : Meep Meep !

----------


## olih

> C'est Meep, et c'est normal qu'il aille vite !
> 
> Indice : Meep Meep !


En français c'est Mip  :tired: .

----------


## Mr Slurp

> C'est Meep, et c'est normal qu'il aille vite !
> 
> Indice : Meep Meep !


Tu ne le sais pas encore mais j'ai déjà fait la blague  ::ninja:: ²

----------


## Maximelene

> En français c'est Mip .


J'ai oublié une partie de ma phrase, corrigé  ::ninja:: 




> Tu ne le sais pas encore mais j'ai déjà fait la blague ²


Elle est foireuse ta blague, en français c'est bip-bip  ::ninja::

----------


## Mr Slurp

T'es jaloux parce que comme pour les randonnée, je suis passé avant toi s'tou  ::trollface::

----------


## Maximelene

> T'est jaloux parce que comme pour les randonnée, je suis passé avant toi s'tou


Oui  ::sad::

----------


## tibere

Un tit conseil si quelqu'un sait, s'vousplait :  si on a choppé les ailes de dragon-machin, faut les vendre maintenant ou attendre ?

----------


## Maderone

Moi je conseille de les vendre. L'event n'est pas fini ce qui fait que ça va se loot de plus en plus. Ensuite on va pouvoir loot le jorcolat, ce qui risque aussi de faire baisser les prix plus tard.

----------


## tibere

merci je me reco et je vends alors ;o)

----------


## Arkane Derian

Quelqu'un aurait une explication rationnelle au fait que les matériaux d'artisanat exquis T2 se vendent à plus de 3pa l'unité à l'HV ?

----------


## Zepolak

Est-ce que je suis stupide d'avoir acheté 200-300 armes vertes à l'HV à presque leur prix de revente au marchand ?
Ou au contraire est-ce une bonne idée à suivre ?

----------


## dragou

> Est-ce que je suis stupide d'avoir acheté 200-300 armes vertes à l'HV à presque leur prix de revente au marchand ?
> Ou au contraire est-ce une bonne idée à suivre ?


très peu de perte possible donc c'est pas une mauvaise idée ^^

----------


## Hasunay

Franchement vu le nombre énorme d'arme verte je doute que le prix augmente de façon net, peut-être une légère hausse au début.

----------


## Arkane Derian

> Quelqu'un aurait une explication rationnelle au fait que les matériaux d'artisanat exquis T2 se vendent à plus de 3pa l'unité à l'HV ?


Je m'autocite vu que Zepo m'a grillé la priorité en fourbe qu'il est  ::P: 

Si on regarde sur GW2 Spidy on voit que le prix a régulièrement monté depuis le début du mois avec une accélération aux alentours de la deuxième MaJ. Le sang est un exemple mais c'est valable avec tous les matériaux T2. Je comprends vraiment pas pourquoi.

----------


## Maderone

Et c'est pas pareil avec les T1/3/4 ?

----------


## Arkane Derian

Non, les niveaux 1/3/4 sont restés à moins d'1 pa l'unité, c'est ça qui est le plus étrange.

Je voudrais savoir s'il y a pas un craft quelconque lucratif qui a été découvert, histoire de décider si je vends ce que j'ai en stock ou pas. Parce qu'à ce prix, y a quand même pas mal d'argent à se faire.

----------


## Mr Slurp

Les T2 et T3 subissent régulièrement des inflations importantes (et ce depuis plus de 6 mois), mais certains plus que d'autres. Les plus impactés sont généralement :
- griffes (craft puissance/%crit)
- écailles (craft vita/robu)
- sang (puissance/preci)

Mon conseil, même si je préfère prévenir que ca fait un moment que j'ai pas surveillé l'activité du Trading post :
- pour un T2, ou un T3, si il se vend au dessus de 3pa50, Vendez! Ces flambées des prix ne durent rarement plus d'une semaine, et il est également très rare que les prix dépassent les 4pa.

Pour ce qui est du craft avec des T2 et T3 : 
Le craft de ces équipements à toujours été un marché potentiellement lucratif, même si ça peut vite prendre du temps. Sur les mois de février et mars, j'ai dû faire plus de 120po de bénéfices en y consacrant environ 30 minutes par jour (jusqu'à 25pa de benef pour une pièce d'équipement). Bon d'après ce que j'observe, c'est quand même beaucoup moins vrai aujourd'hui, mais ça peut toujours marcher un peu.

----------


## Leybi

> Non, les niveaux 1/3/4 sont restés à moins d'1 pa l'unité, c'est ça qui est le plus étrange.
> 
> Je voudrais savoir s'il y a pas un craft quelconque lucratif qui a été découvert, histoire de décider si je vends ce que j'ai en stock ou pas. Parce qu'à ce prix, y a quand même pas mal d'argent à se faire.


Je joue de temps en temps des persos dans les niveaux 20-40, et j'ai fait un perso 20->80 en leveling de zone récemment, et malgré ça ma banque était presque vide de matériaux T2, j'ai un peu halluciné. Alors que T1/3/4 j'en ai par palettes. Je pense que ça drop juste beaucoup moins que les autres quand tu cherches pas à les farm. Ça doit drop dans Brisban/Kessex/Diessa (voire peut être déjà du T3 à la fin de ces zones), mais dès Gendarran/Lornar c'est du T3. Au final tu passes peu de temps dans ces zones, d’où le prix je pense.

C'est peut être rentable pour un reroll d'aller farmer les centaures à l'ouest de Kessex d'ailleurs, y'a souvent des events.

edit: ah et c'est pas le topic du farm, mais si vous avez un reroll 40-50 allez faire les falaises hantedraguerre coté est du nord au sud, 1po/15min en ramassant le bois et le minerai (peut être plus avec des buffs de vitesse), tout en pexant !

----------


## meiKo

> La recette d’artisanat des rouleaux de soie nécessite désormais trois chutes de soie.
> La recette d’artisanat des pièces de cuir épais traité nécessite désormais trois segments de cuir épais.


http://www.gw2spidy.com/item/19735
http://www.gw2spidy.com/item/19747
J'ai acheté une dizaine de stacks des 2 dès que j'ai vu le patch notes  ::):

----------


## Maderone

Tu vas te faire combien de bénef ?

----------


## meiKo

Pas grand chose (genre 25pa par stacks) mais au pire je paierais moins cher pour mes sets d'armure élevée. Fallait vraiment acheter en masse (genre 100 stacks) et revendre pendant le gros pique pour te faire pas mal de po.

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Pour les rouleaux de soie, ça devient encore plus n'importe quoi.
Puisque le prix de vente de base d'un rouleau est le même que celui d'une seule chute de soie...
C'est la même chose pour le cuir moisi.

Donc, ça ne risque pas de changer grand chose.

----------


## Korbeil

Perso je stack la tulle en ce moment pour le jour ou i'aura les armures élevées :roll:

Doit en être à 6 stacks

----------


## Lee Tchii

Et châtaigne de Provence !
Moi qui stockait des chutes !
Cette arnaque ...  :tired:

----------


## meiKo

> Et châtaigne de Provence !
> Moi qui stockait des chutes !
> Cette arnaque ...


C'est quoi l'intérêt de stocker des chutes? Pour le T6 je veux bien mais pour le T5 je vois pas.

----------


## olih

Il y a eu des event qui prenaient des chutes et non des rouleaux pour acheter des items  ::sad::  (bazar des 4 vents par exemple).

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Et châtaigne de Provence !


J'avais encore jamais vu cette expression.
Je suppose que c'est un synonyme de sacrebleu ?


Edit : 

D'autres synonymes : 
Saperlipopette, sapristi, vindiou, boudiou

----------


## Lee Tchii

> Il y a eu des event qui prenaient des chutes et non des rouleaux pour acheter des items  (bazar des 4 vents par exemple).


Par exemple ! Et puis, je n'ai pas fini de monter mes métiers sur mes personnages principaux, et ça aide pas mal au leveling.

Tatsu, tu vas chercher trop loin ! Je cherchais un truc poli à dire. Et comme il fait froid et que j'adore les châtaignes, j'ai comboté.

----------


## Maderone

:haha: 
T'as pas perdu de beaucoup va. Et t'as trop de choses inutile dans ta banque ! A commencer par les T1...

----------


## Nessou

La nouvelle teinture bleue "Cyanure" est plutôt belle je trouve. Parmi les nouvelles sinon "Van Gogh" est la plus chère je crois pour le moment, à surveiller. Vous pensez quoi de cette dernière d'ailleurs ? Laquelle est votre préférée sinon (entre toutes les nouvelles) ?

----------


## Kosoner

Un ptit déterrage de topic pour féliciter tout ceux qui ont acheté en masse de la tulle avant la maj pour la re-vendre "en masse" le jour de la maj  ::): 
Car cela à créer une très belle dévalorisation de la tulle  ::O: 
Conclusion : Aujourd'hui la tulle est bien en dessous de son prix d'achat de référence  ::wub::

----------


## olih

> Un ptit déterrage de topic pour féliciter tout ceux qui ont acheté en masse de la tulle avant la maj pour la re-vendre "en masse" le jour de la maj 
> Car cela à créer une très belle dévalorisation de la tulle 
> Conclusion : Aujourd'hui la tulle est bien en dessous de son prix d'achat de référence


 Idem pour l'orichalque et le cuir  ::trollface:: .

----------


## Maximelene

C'était prévisible. Y'a tellement de petits génies qui se prennent pour des spéculateurs qu'ils se sabotent eux-même.

----------


## Charmide

On dirait une description du système bancaire  ::ninja::

----------


## Zepolak

Je pense que tu peux enlever le smiley pour le coup  ::):

----------


## Maximelene

Clairement, oui.

----------


## Nessou

Allez on relance le topic.
Les spores toxiques baissent un peu de prix là, si vos voulez investir dedans c'est maintenant. 
Le minerai d'or a chuté jusqu'à 1pa20 du fait de non présence de bijoutier 500 ou autres à ce patch, si vous voulez investir dedans c'est le moment, les autres minerais baissent aussi mais je trouve ça moins remarquable. Les miniatures ont montées de prix à cause du fait de pouvoir les avoir dans son inventaire plus facilement maintenant. Les pignons ont aussi montés à cause du nouveau set de stat à craft. Les cachets et runes qui avaient augmentés suite au Stream redescendent petit à petit, à acheter le plus tard possible mais avant précision des développeurs sur les changements.

----------


## meiKo

> nouveau set de stat à craft.


Edit : j'ai trouvé c'est Puissance + , Précision -, Guérison -

----------


## Maderone

Les spores toxiques je peux comprendre, parce contre, c'est réellement utile d'investir dans les minerais TX ? Parce que s'il faut 5000 places de banque ou d'inventaire, c'est moyen...
Ou alors le faire sur le platine qui est déjà bien cher non ?

----------


## Nessou

Platine, or et argent seront utilisés dans le xunlai, oui il faut de la place.

----------


## Maderone

Qu'est-ce que les autres gens en pensent ? Ca dit à quelqu'un d'essayer d'investir avec l'argent de la guilde et de stocker les ressources ?

----------


## olih

Le truc c'est que contrairement à la soie / bois t6 / minerai t6 (la soie tout le monde a vu et les deux autres, peu de spot et pas de possibilité de récolte supérieure en passant par le compagnonnage), les autres minerais sont quand même "assez simple" à récolter. Je ne dis pas qu'ils ne vont pas augmenter, mais dans quelle proportion, là est la question.

Après ils sont capable de modifier les recettes comme pour la soie et de demander des nombres indécents pour craft le nouveau T7.
Mais si on reste sur la base des recettes existantes, ça serait 20 /10 /20 lingot de platine / or / argent ce qui est vraiment facile à avoir.
Étrangement, si on suit leur logique, ça sera 100 lingot de mithril pour l'objet "timé"  ::trollface::

----------


## Ptit gras

Vous êtes sur que le craft de bijoux ascended va sortir un jour ?
Et dans le cas ou ça serait une réalité, je vois mal les prix flamber puisqu'on peut les avoir "facilement" par d'autres moyens. 
Bref je suis sceptique.

----------


## Nessou

Moi je m'en fiche que ce soit bijoux ou autres je sais juste qu'il y a un matériel élevé pas encore possible à crafter et qu'il le sera bien un jour et qu'il nécessitera de l'or, argent et platine.

EDIT : et puis bon les accessoires élevés actuellement pour en faire deux c'est un mois donc du monde pourrait-être intéressé par les bijoux élevés pour ça, et par le fait qu'ils soient pas uniques, ou encore des surprises d'anet.

----------


## Maderone

Ou deux semaines avec les les recommandations de guilde il me semble ? 
Mais c'est vrai que je suis sceptique aussi. Y'a déjà de nombreux moyen de chopper des bijoux élevés et ça depuis plus d'un an. Peut être que ça va monter effectivement... Mais je pense pas que ça s'envole comme ce qu'on a connu là. Surtout qu'à peu près tout le monde va essayer d'anticiper le truc. 

En fait, ça risque de faire comme l'orichalque. Ca va monter à un prix fou avant la maj parce que tout le monde ira de son petit investissement et ça redescendra juste après. Donc au pire, on peut essayer d'investir pour rendre juste avant la maj ? Mais bon.

----------


## Zepolak

Elle est là l'idée. Le raisonnement n'a pas à être logique, faut surtout tenter d'anticiper ce que va faire la masse des gens et agir en fonction. 

C'est ça la finance de nos jours !

 ::ninja::

----------


## Lee Tchii

On ne sait déjà pas quoi faire avec 4000 po, à quoi servirait de générer plus encore ?
Ou alors la guilde prête à taux 0 à des canards fous de bourse pour leur permettre de s'enrichir ?

----------


## Maderone

Oui, c'était un peu le but. On sait pas quoi en foutre, alors on peut jouer avec une partie, c'est pas grave, on s'en fout !

----------


## ergonomic

J'ai une suggestion pour un prêt avec rendage sur une période de 10 ans - jamais. Le but acheter des légendaire à tous mes pesos (yen a que 8 ça va).

Bon je vais investir mes 12 po dans l'or des fois que

----------


## Nessou

L'apparence de dos toxique vient déjà d'atteindre les 30 po.  :Cigare:

----------


## Kiyo

> Qu'est-ce que les autres gens en pensent ? Ca dit à quelqu'un d'essayer d'investir avec l'argent de la guilde et de stocker les ressources ?


Perso je suis contre vu que je trouve que ce n'est ni utile, ni amusant. Comme je l'avais de toute façon dit sur le topic adéquat faire mumuse au comptoir devrait se faire avec de l'argent perso.

----------


## Setzer

> L'apparence de dos toxique vient déjà d'atteindre les 30 po.


C'est laquelle dont tu parle? celle avec les trois boules ou celle en forme de spore toxique?

----------


## Maderone

Bah Dwayna a pris 10 po dans la soirée aussi  ::P:

----------


## Maderone

Hehehehe, les cadeaux sont à 5 pa 
Je vous conseil d'investir !  ::ninja::

----------


## Lee Tchii

Investir parce qu'ils ont baissé, ou alors investir pour te rendre riche ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Wizi

Les pack de teinture, Flamme - Froid - Toxique, sont de retour à la boutique au gemme jusqu'à Lundi matin. C'est le moment de regarder jusqu'à quel prix descendent les plus cher et peut être investir pour du long terme.

----------


## Maderone

Y'a quand même de fort jolies teintures :/ 
T'as de la chance Wizi de toutes les avoir. Je comprends pourquoi tu restes en noir et blanc constamment  :tired:

----------


## Nessou

Si vous voulez investir dans les minerais (or, argent, platine surtout) leur prix actuel peut difficilement être plus bas. Investir dans les pignons peut se faire mais préparez-vous à attendre pas mal de temps avec la nouvelle pioche qui permet d'en avoir aléatoirement. Pour ce qui est des cachets et des runes on peut encore attendre pour pas mal d'entre eux (hydromancie, terre, air par exemple).

----------


## Maderone

> la nouvelle pioche qui permet d'en avoir aléatoirement.


Ce jeu se transforme en pay to win §§§
Enfin c'est un peu dégueulasse que la pioche donne des pignons... 
Je veux que ma pioche donne des magnétite tiens.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Je veux que ma pioche drop des légendaires  :tired:

----------


## Dka

Ce qui me choque c'est les filons dans la zone personnelle , maintenant on peu avoir 1 pts de comp , des cristaux , du fer / or , des pignons ... on s'oriente vers du housing ou un complexe minier ?

----------


## Maderone

Aucun des deux, vers du bash de mob.

----------


## Dka

Je les vois bien parquer des mobs pour les basher dans une instance personnelle  ::O:  , des lapins qui lootent des T6 et de l'acier de deldrimor.
Ticket d'accès 800 gemme , HV et vendeur sur place.

a.k.a : comment casser le prix des T6 en faisant exploser le prix des gemmes.

----------


## Nessou

Je pensais qu'il n'y avait pas grand chose sur quoi spéculer avec cet événement jusqu'à que j'entre dans le repaire de Scarlett et que j'ouvre des coffres, particulièrement ceux contenant des SPORES TOXIQUES qui baissent petit à petit depuis le 21 janvier, date de sortie du repaire et de la marionette. Cela restant un mois je suggère à ceux qui veulent investir dans les spores toxiques d'attendre au moins le 11 février soit une semaine avant qu'elle parte ou même un peu avant si le prix baisse assez. On a pour prix de référence plancher 1pa20/30 sachant que c'était le prix auquel ils étaient au moment de l'événement de sa sortie où il était très facile d'en avoir. Je suggère donc d'attendre encore au moins quelques jours pour voir si ils baissent. Prix actuel : 2 pa 75 en demande.

----------


## Maderone

Ouais... J'ai pas vraiment envie de parier là dessus. 
Les spores devaient disparaitre après la mise à jour des kraits. Et pourtant ils sont encore là. Rien ne dit qu'on risque pas d'en gagner dans les prochaines mise à jour :/

----------


## Nessou

Le prix des minerais est au plus bas si vous voulez investir dedans c'est le moment ou jamais. Petite spéculation pour continuer à propos du futur gros balance patch : ils veulent rendre les sets de runes qui sont utilisés actuellement dans 90% des cas pour faire du mix intéressants à prendre en entier. Ils ont donnés l'exemple de la rune de force. Elle donne actuellement 20% de might duration en full set alors qu'avec un mix avec d'autres runes comme celles d'hoelbrak, de la légion de la flamme ou de feu il y a moyen d'avoir 60% de duration. Grâce à leur modification, le full set de la rune de force dans une optique de stack might/DPS deviendra la meilleure option (45% de might duration dont 20% sur le (6), 15% sur le (4) et seulement 10% sur le (2) contre 20% avant). Mais ce n'est pas tout, ils comptent aussi monter le taux de proc des runes, la rune de force ayant le proc qui passe de 3% à 25%, cela pour rendre les runes à proc plus viables. Donc ne perdez pas une seconde, regardez les runes actuellement utilisées pour faire des mix que ce soit de might duration, boon duration, condi duration avec ou sans proc sympathiques. Je trouve que c'est un changement positif pour ce qui est de la simplification du système de runes et de la diversitée de nombre de sets de runes viables, et bien sur sûrement positif financièrement pour les gens qui constituent un stock de runes qui deviendraient très intéressantes.

----------


## Ptit gras

Je trouve sympa que tu nous donnes tes astuces. Merci  ::):

----------


## Maderone

> Je trouve sympa que tu nous donnes tes astuces. Merci


Lol.

----------


## Ptit gras

::huh::

----------


## purEcontact

Laisse tomber, maderone est aigri.  ::ninja::

----------


## olih

Ça c'est depuis qu'une certaine personne lui pique les gros loot en donjon et fait aussi des précurseurs à la forge  ::ninja::

----------


## Lee Tchii

J'vais filer mes bâtons à mon nouvel meilleur ami  ::ninja::

----------


## olih

Je dis : «ça se tente.»

----------


## BigGift

On parle de moi?  ::siffle::  Pourtant je fais des efforts pour lui être sympathique ::huh::

----------


## Lee Tchii

Commence par mettre un poney dans ta signature, ça ira mieux !

----------


## olih

> Commence par mettre un poney dans ta signature, ça ira mieux !


Pitié non.

Et tu devrais revoir le lien de ta signature, voir les supprimer  :tired:

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Commence par mettre un poney dans ta signature, ça ira mieux !


Sa signature est parfaite comme ça, surtout l'image. Pour ceux qui connaissent la référence.
Contrairement à la tienne, remplie de monstres fluos.

----------


## Lee Tchii

C'est pas ma faute, c'est l'arc légendaire de Mad : il tire des poneys  ::o: 
C't'un pokémon ça, non ?

----------


## BigGift

*En passant par là* Si jamais, je ne réponds pas sur ce post c'est pour ne pas "hors-sujeter"  :tired:  et non pas par mauvaise volonté hein.

Et oui pour Lee-Tchi, c'est Evoli  ::wub::

----------


## Dka

*C'est pas un pokémon c'est DAT pokémon !*
Parais qu'on est tous les descendant de Gengis Khan [Lien]
Bah dans le milieu de Pokémon Evoli il pèse avec ses 8 évolutions... moi je te dit que le Mane6 peu se rhabiller face au EVOCREW  :B):  !
En plus dans le jeu de figurine "le premier défi" sa figurine porte le numéro 10... comme disais un éminent penseur du 21ème siècle 


> "Que des numéros 10 dans ma team."
> *Booba.*




Spoiler Alert! 


En fait je préfère Goupix  ::ninja::

----------


## olih

> *C'est pas un pokémon c'est DAT pokémon !*
> Parais qu'on est tous les descendant de Gengis Khan [Lien]
> Bah dans le milieu de Pokémon Evoli il pèse avec ses 8 évolutions... moi je te dit que le Mane6 peu se rhabiller face au EVOCREW  !
> En plus dans le jeu de figurine "le premier défi" sa figurine porte le numéro 10... comme disais un éminent penseur du 21ème siècle 
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> En fait je préfère Goupix



Euh  ::O:

----------


## purEcontact

C'est vrai qu'il est pas mal alan wake, mais je préfère spyro.

----------


## revanwolf

> *C'est pas un pokémon c'est DAT pokémon !*
> Parais qu'on est tous les descendant de Gengis Khan [Lien]
> Bah dans le milieu de Pokémon Evoli il pèse avec ses 8 évolutions... moi je te dit que le Mane6 peu se rhabiller face au EVOCREW  !
> En plus dans le jeu de figurine "le premier défi" sa figurine porte le numéro 10... comme disais un éminent penseur du 21ème siècle 
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> En fait je préfère Goupix


Je laisse ça la  ::siffle::

----------


## Bartinoob

Purée, tellement vrai ce truc  :Emo:

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Sauf qu'à la base, c'est pas un pokemon.
C'est d'ailleurs un hommage à un auteur jap célèbre.

Reste à savoir qui va me donner cette référence.
10 po au premier.

Je viens de regarder, y'a pas un site français sur pokemon qui indique la référence  ::P:

----------


## Lee Tchii

Tatsu, je propose Borel d'Hauterive ou Jeton Battrio !

----------


## Sephil

> Sauf qu'à la base, c'est pas un pokemon.
> C'est d'ailleurs un hommage à un auteur jap célèbre.
> 
> Reste à savoir qui va me donner cette référence.
> 10 po au premier.
> 
> Je viens de regarder, y'a pas un site français sur pokemon qui indique la référence


Après avoir épluché un paquet de fansites pokemon, je pense que tu es allé chercher une référence qui n'était probablement pas volontaire. :D
Tous s'accordent à dire qu'en anglais et en japonais le nom est juste la prononciation de EV qui sont les 2 premières lettres du mot evolution.

Je veux bien l'explication de ce à quoi tu pensais, à l'occase.  ::P:

----------


## Bartinoob

Idem, j'ai épluché tout ce que j'ai pu et rien trouvé. T'as rêvé  ::ninja::

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Vous êtes mauvais, y'a pas mal de sites anglophones qui notent la référence.
Mais ce ne sont généralement pas les sites sur pokemon.

----------


## BigGift

Alors là je sèche Oo

----------


## mimifak1

Le tanuki ?

----------


## purEcontact

Sachant que 2 des 3 auteurs de manga ont commencés apres la sortiede pokemon et que le 3eme est un auteur de hentai, j'attends avec impatience la référence que tu vas nous sortir  :tired: .

(Si c'est un auteur de bouquin autre que manga, elle a le meme nom que les 3 autres mais là encore, je vois pas le rapport)

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Sauf qu'à la base, c'est pas un pokemon.
> C'est d'ailleurs un hommage à un auteur jap célèbre.
> 
> Reste à savoir qui va me donner cette référence.
> 10 po au premier.
> 
> Je viens de regarder, y'a pas un site français sur pokemon qui indique la référence


Juste pour préciser, on parle de cette image :  qui correspond au Pokémon Evoli.

----------


## Sephil

Si je jure solennellement que j'en ai rien à faire de tes 10 po, tu m'envoies la réponse en MP ?  ::):

----------


## Dka

Un easter egg sur Eevee je suis curieux j'ai peur d'un effet pétard mouillé a vrai dire, donc je suis plus curieux de la source que de la référence.

Balayons les choses improbables :
Le numéro qui lui est attribué est 133 mais comme il change selon le pokédex régional c'est improbable.
Son nombre d'évolution n'est pas une piste probable non plus.

Tu évoque un auteur japonais donc je m'intéresserais plus a son nom.
La piste la plus semblable reste l'etymologie de l'appélation.
(イーブイ Eievui dans sa version originale) est la tiré de la prononciation de E-V dans Evolution (le terme japonais étant 進化 Shinka)
Je vois mal le rapport du coup entre un mot occidental et un auteur japonais.

Partant du fait que c'est pas Satoshi Tajiri qui c'est occupé de l'illustration c'est Ken Sugimori qui en est la cause, remarque c'était ça ou avoir que des pokémon insecte.

Sinon je pense que tu vois une référence a Miyazaki.

----------


## Beanna

Le suspens est insoutenable !

----------


## LilyDrumba

Si ce que j'ai trouvé est vrai, tu penses à Teto de Nausicaa of the Valley of the Wind. Un manga d'Hayao Miyazaki et y a un film qui est sorti en 2006 mais apparemment c'était pas le premier.




> Unless an eagle-eyed reader can prove us wrong, we're fairly sure a fox-squirrel has never appeared in another Ghibli film – though we must say, its distinctive appearance does appear to have inspired the design of the Pokémon, Eevee, a character which looks very similar to the one Miyazaki created over three decades ago
> 
> Read more: http://www.denofgeek.com/movies/2179...#ixzz2tH6f9xKa

----------


## Dka

Soutenir sous cet angle qu'il ressemble a Evoli et que Evoli est librement inspiré de ce renard vert sans visage c'est un coup dur pour le pokéfan que je suis!

(Miyazaki, Japonais connu ... Obvious)




> Unless an eagle-eyed reader can prove us wrong, we're fairly sure a fox-squirrel has never appeared in another Ghibli film – though we must say, its distinctive appearance does appear to have inspired the design of the Pokémon, Eevee, a character which looks very similar to the one Miyazaki created over three decades ago.


Spéculation ... spéculation ... spéculation

ça teasais du lourd  ::|: : 


> Sauf qu'à la base, c'est pas un pokemon.





> un *auteur* jap célèbre

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Lily a donné la bonne réponse.

Hayao Miyazaki est un auteur jap célèbre, son oeuvre la plus connue, c'est quand même Nausicaä.
Et c'est un manga (1er tome publié en 1982) avant d'être un film d'animation (1984) réalisé par Isao Takahata.
Pour la petite histoire, c'est grâce à ce film que le Studio Ghibli a pu voir le jour.

Donc, Evoli, est inspiré de Teto, l'écureuil renard adopté par Nausicaä.

Il est très facile de trouver de nombreuses sources en anglais et japonais faisant ce rapprochement, pour cela, il faut utiliser le nom anglais Eevee ou Japonais イーブイ.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Mouais, j'adore Nausicaä mais je ne faisais pas le rapprochement ... surement parce que Teto 

Spoiler Alert! 


meurt dans le manga et que ça m'a traumatisé !



Bien joué Lily !

----------


## BigGift

Ah bah oui effectivement la ressemblance est frappante  ::o:

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Mouais, j'adore Nausicaä mais je ne faisais pas le rapprochement ... surement parce que Teto 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> meurt dans le manga et que ça m'a traumatisé !
> 
> 
> 
> Bien joué Lily !


Vilaine, tu m'as rappelé de mauvais souvenir.
Ce manga est un véritable chef-d'oeuvre, ne pas hésiter si vous avez l'occasion de le lire.
Bon, par contre, il coûte quand même assez cher.
Chacun des 7 volumes coûtant entre 10 et 20€, le coffret intégrale n'étant plus disponible (ou alors à un tarif exorbitant... 250€ à la Fnac...)

----------


## Blowfin

> Bon, par contre, il coûte quand même assez cher.


Et la traduction est une horreur...

----------


## Nessou

La soie, pour après Scarlett.

----------


## purEcontact

Version "Extreme trading", y'a les 4 ressources qui sont vendues (pignons / zhaitella / bonbon / spore) qui seront "surement" (à prendre avec de grosses pincettes, d'où l' "extreme") utilisé pour la prochaine màj.
Du coup, j'ai pris le risque (j'ai cramé dans les 60 po dedans) et on verra bien ce que ça donnera.

Pour le moment, on peut obtenir que le dos "sans couleur" et pour le colorer, il faudra obtenir un "Assault Power Core" et un "Gifts of Wine".
Je spécule sur le fait qu'il faudra choisir l'Assault Power Core en récompense de méta et qu'il faudra craft le Gift of Wine.

Là où je risque "beaucoup", c'est que je pars du principe que le Gift of Wine se fera avec :
- Un ou plusieurs Jorcolat (1000 Zhaitella)
- Un ou plusieurs Agglomérat de bonbons (1000 bonbons)
- Un ou plusieurs Watchwork mecanism (j'ai pas le nom français : 500 pignons)
- Un ou plusieurs spores toxiques (je pars sur 100)

----------


## purEcontact

La rune supérieure de Hoelbrak devrait monter sous peu.
Elle est actuellement à 18 pa en demande, elle n'a jamais été aussi basse, c'est typiquement une rune qui fait yoyo et vous pourrez sûrement en tirer dans les 60/80pa (je pense que ça va même monter "beaucoup" plus haut, dans les 1po20 selon moi).

----------


## Nessou

http://www.gw2tp.com/item/46736-spiritwood-plank

A observer ce week-end :
http://www.gw2tp.com/item/19748-silk-scrap

Et aussi du coup avec la possibilité d'avoir toujours le gros sac : 
http://www.gw2tp.com/item/48898-air-...e-of-antitoxin
http://www.gw2tp.com/item/48896-air-...e-of-antitoxin
http://www.gw2tp.com/item/48897-air-...e-of-antitoxin
http://www.gw2tp.com/item/48907-supe...e-of-antitoxin

Et enfin, à essayer d'avoir quand le prix est le plus bas possible :
http://www.gw2tp.com/item/50042-endl...-quaggan-tonic
http://www.gw2tp.com/item/50047-endl...-quaggan-tonic
http://www.gw2tp.com/item/50043-endl...-quaggan-tonic
http://www.gw2tp.com/item/50046-endl...-quaggan-tonic
http://www.gw2tp.com/item/50040-endl...-quaggan-tonic

----------


## BigGift

Hello, j'aimerais connaître votre avis, je viens d'acheter un skin baton tourmenté, vous pensez qu'une fois que ces skins augmenteront en prix (comme les précédents je suppose qi sont passés à 3 tickets) les prix vont s'envoler à l'HV? Sinon au pire c'est pas grave ça fera un bô baton pour mon necro  ::ninja::

----------


## Sephil

Ils passeront très certainement à 5 tickets, pas 3. Et oui les prix finiront par flamber.

----------


## BigGift

Ok parfait, merci =)

----------


## Maderone

> Ils passeront très certainement à 5 tickets, pas 3. Et oui les prix finiront par flamber.


Parce que ?

----------


## Sephil

Parce que kikoo skin lumière rose, qui étaient déjà très demandés et coûtaient une blinde sur GW1 (même s'ils étaient clairement mieux foutus sur GW1 au passage, ils ont encore voulu redesigner des objets et les ont encore foirés).

Et la simple multiplication par 5 du nombre de tickets.

----------


## BigGift

Je suis d'accord que le design de Gw1 etait bien meilleur :/

----------


## Maderone

Pourquoi y'a des skins à 3 tickets alors ?

----------


## Sephil

Et pourquoi y a des skins à 7 tickets ? Si c'est vraiment ça ta question fondamentale sur les skins.

Je suppose que tout est une question de demande.
Les armes karka ont fait un très gros flop, elles sont à 3 tickets, les armes fusion ont eu un grand succès, elles sont à 7.

----------


## Maderone

Donc ils déterminent le nombre de ticket après l'event quand ils ont vu le succès des armes. Alors comment tu peux affirmer que ça sera 5 tickets et pas 7 ou 3 ?

----------


## Maximelene

> Pourquoi y'a des skins à 3 tickets alors ?


Parce qu'il s'agit de skins datant d'*avant* ce système. Celui-ci date de juillet 2013, alors que les skins à 7 tickets (skins de la Fusion) datent de mars 2013, et que ceux à 3 tickets (skins Karkas) datent de mai 2013. Ces apparences ont réintroduites par la suite, et ne suivent donc pas les mêmes règles.

Mais tous les sets d'arme introduits depuis l'apparition de ces tickets (armes de la Saint Valentin, zodiaques, étherlames, etc...) ont été à 1 ticket l'arme à leur apparition, avant de passer à 5 tickets. Et il a été clairement annoncé que tous les sets introduits dans le futur via ce système suivraient les mêmes règles.

----------


## Maderone

D'accord

----------


## Sephil

Je sais pas s'ils décident après l'event, c'est une supposition.

Mais si c'est ça, et vu le succès qu'elles ont déjà eu dès le premier jour (j'ai vu des boucliers roses partout), je pense que ce sera au moins 5.
Si c'est 7, mon postulat initial qui était la flambée des prix sera encore bien plus validé qu'à 5.

Sinon, t'es sérieux avec tes questions là ?

/edit : ok Maxi, merci pour la rectification  :;):

----------


## Maderone

Et oui, j'étais sérieux avec mes questions ^^

----------


## purEcontact

j'espère que vous avez écouté nessou pour la soie  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Takeo Kikuta

Hello !
Désolé pour l'inscruste mais je me demandais...
1. La soie comment ça ??
2. Pour vous ça vaut le coup d'investir sur le set tourmenté ? Les prix vont-il décoller ? Parce que là 80po le boubou c'rien oO (vis à vis de son obtention).

EDIT :
Nessou, comment tu arrives à savoir tout ça ? oO

----------


## Nessou

La soie c'est trop tard le prix a déjà remonté vu que l'évent actuel ne loot pas autant que celui d'avant. Pour les armes en ticket en général tu peux essayer de les avoir pour 50/60 po environ en demande pendant l'event et les revendre quelques mois plus tard, c'est de l'investissement solide mais il faut attendre pas mal de temps et avoir parié dans les skins qui ont le plus de succès.

---------- Post added at 22h34 ---------- Previous post was at 22h31 ----------




> Le prix des minerais est au plus bas si vous voulez investir dedans c'est le moment ou jamais. Petite spéculation pour continuer à propos du futur gros balance patch : ils veulent rendre les sets de runes qui sont utilisés actuellement dans 90% des cas pour faire du mix intéressants à prendre en entier. Ils ont donnés l'exemple de la rune de force. Elle donne actuellement 20% de might duration en full set alors qu'avec un mix avec d'autres runes comme celles d'hoelbrak, de la légion de la flamme ou de feu il y a moyen d'avoir 60% de duration. Grâce à leur modification, le full set de la rune de force dans une optique de stack might/DPS deviendra la meilleure option (45% de might duration dont 20% sur le (6), 15% sur le (4) et seulement 10% sur le (2) contre 20% avant). Mais ce n'est pas tout, ils comptent aussi monter le taux de proc des runes, la rune de force ayant le proc qui passe de 3% à 25%, cela pour rendre les runes à proc plus viables. Donc ne perdez pas une seconde, regardez les runes actuellement utilisées pour faire des mix que ce soit de might duration, boon duration, condi duration avec ou sans proc sympathiques. Je trouve que c'est un changement positif pour ce qui est de la simplification du système de runes et de la diversitée de nombre de sets de runes viables, et bien sur sûrement positif financièrement pour les gens qui constituent un stock de runes qui deviendraient très intéressantes.


J'en profite pour bump ce post qui est toujours d'actualité, surtout quand je constate que le minerai d'or tourne autour de 80 pc.

----------


## Maderone

> avoir parié dans les skins qui ont le plus de succès.


Ou pas... Généralement ce sont les skins que tout le monde va prendre. Et qui resteront le moins cher un long moment. 
Par exemple à l'event d'Halloween le moins cher il me semble était clairement le cimeterre loufoque. Personne ne le prenait. Et pourtant après l'event il a pris 100 po de plus que les autres armes à un moment. 
Avant de recrasher complètement.
Alors que l'espadon lui est resté très bas tout le temps

C'est dur de savoir quelles armes vont marcher ou non... Généralement les plus belles, tout le monde les prend pour investir.

----------


## Ptit gras

Mes espadonfs SAB  ::trollface::

----------


## Hasunay

Pour les tourmentées je miserais bien sur le bâton personnellement.

----------


## Takeo Kikuta

Le boubou est le plus connu (et sympa ?) donc je me tâte..

L'or ? Ca sert à quelque chose l'or ? (je dis ça car pour que le prix remonte c'est que les gens s'en servent.. oO)

Pour les runes faut les prendre maintenant et revendre peu de temps après la maj' avant que les prix descendent à cause du up du taux de loot ?

----------


## BigGift

J'ai misé sur le baton perso, de un parce que je trouve que c'est le plus beau et celui qui colle le mieux (avec le boubou) au skin gw1, et ensuite parce que si au pire ça ne monte pas bah je peux le garder pour un de mes perso

----------


## Nessou

L'or, l'argent ainsi que le platine sont les minerais qui seront utilisés dans un futur composant de qualité élevé, le Xunlai Electrum Ingot : http://wiki.guildwars2.com/wiki/Xunlai_Electrum_Ingot

Les runes il faut prendre maintenant et revendre peu après le patch de leur rééquilibrage, une fois qu'elles auront pris de l'intérêt donc.

----------


## Wizi

Le 18 va aussi apporter l'arrivée du pack de mini 3, le 2 va disparaître dans 7 jours de la boutique en gemme. Le prix des mini risques de changer un peu et pour ceux qui ont un gros stock de mini à passer à la forge, il aura peut être moyen, juste après l'arrivée du pack 3, si vous êtes chanceux de se faire pas mal d'argent ou d'en perdre  ::ninja::

----------


## Takeo Kikuta

Et comment tu fais pour avoir un gros stock de mini toi ? Oo

Du coup faut se blinder d'or, platine et argent pour prévenir la montée due à l'ajout du lingot xunlai ?

----------


## Maderone

Ouais, c'est ce que les gens disent depuis janvier...

----------


## Nessou

http://www.gw2tp.com/item/48907-supe...e-of-antitoxin

Ça remonte déjà.  ::wub::

----------


## Takeo Kikuta

*pas du tout au courant de ces runes pour ces mix* xD
En fait je connais rien à ce jeu oO.

----------


## Nymaill

Merci à vous pour ses infos de trading, continuer comme sa ^^, ma banque est contente =D

----------


## Hasunay

> http://www.gw2tp.com/item/48907-supe...e-of-antitoxin
> 
> Ça remonte déjà.


Y a des chances que ça monte encore plus haut avec les modifications des runes ?

----------


## Ptit gras

Farpaitement !

----------


## Lee Tchii

On devrait confier une somme à Nessou, et tous les bénéfs qu'il fait avec, on les distribue aux canards  ::ninja::

----------


## Maderone

On a essayé de soumettre l'idée, ça a pas plu à certaines personnes ^^

----------


## Zepolak

> On a essayé de soumettre l'idée, ça a pas plu à certaines personnes ^^


Cette phrase perdrait beaucoup de potentiel de drama réecrite de cette façon :




> On a essayé de soumettre l'idée, mais ça n'a pas fait l'unanimité dans la guilde ^^


 ::trollface::

----------


## Beanna

Mado il aime tellement faire des nouveaux Doodle's qu'il mets inconsciemment les pieds dans le plat.  :^_^:

----------


## purEcontact

Comment qu'il déforme l'information le zepo là !  ::o: 

 ::ninja::

----------


## Nessou

http://www.gw2tp.com/item/50058-syne...ght-power-core

Ceci pourrait-être un bon investissement. En effet comme me l'a fait remarquer Tatsu, une fois colorées, les ailes peuvent être infusées pour peu cher comparé aux autres dos qui nécessitent d'avoir 250 boules d'ectoplasme. Attention par contre c'est du long-terme, ne pensez pas (sauf gros pic spéculatif ou autres) les revendre très cher dans les deux semaines qui viennent.

----------


## Maderone

> Cette phrase perdrait beaucoup de potentiel de drama réecrite de cette façon :


C'est con mais c'est vrai. Je reproche pas aux gens de pas avoir voulu. Désolé
Même si je trouve ça dommage  ::P:

----------


## Nessou

70 Synergetic Assault Knight Power Core achetés 58pa/u, actuellement à 1po55, 125% de profit, je pensais pas que ça monterai aussi vite.

----------


## Nessou

1po85 là.  ::trollface:: 

EDIT : j'arrive chez moi et ça resdecend.  ::sad:: 
Bon bah prochaine fois que ça remonte vers là je vend !

----------


## Takeo Kikuta

Ca va pas encore remonter après la maj' ? Vu qu'on pourra plus en loot.

----------


## Nessou

Il risque d'y avoir un spike oui.

----------


## Maderone

*regarde sa banque* j'ai bien fait d'en garder deux.

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Les gens qui m'écoutent pas, c'est dingue quand même...

*regarde ses stacks de noyau en banque*  :B):

----------


## Maderone

Pour ma défense, j'ai plus de sous, je peux plus investir  :^_^:

----------


## Lee Tchii

Ben tu peux toujours me demander ...

----------


## ivanoff

Ouais mais il faut aller sur ton site pour se faire une cagnotte, etc .... C'est pas très pratique  ::ninja::

----------


## Zepolak

> Ouais mais il faut aller sur ton site pour se faire une cagnotte, etc .... C'est pas très pratique


Oh oh oh.
:blagues-carambar:
(Blague à part, je trouve que leetchi est un excellent concept)

----------


## Lee Tchii

Quelqu'un parle le Zepo ?  ::o: 
J'ai peur !

----------


## Beanna

Pour la blonde : http://www.leetchi.com/

----------


## Maderone

C'était pas ta copine ronron ?   ::ninja::

----------


## Lee Tchii

Ça va pas arranger ma réputation de loyale vénale  ::o:

----------


## purEcontact

> La rune supérieure de Hoelbrak devrait monter sous peu.
> Elle est actuellement à 18 pa en demande, elle n'a jamais été aussi basse, c'est typiquement une rune qui fait yoyo et vous pourrez sûrement en tirer dans les 60/80pa (je pense que ça va même monter "beaucoup" plus haut, dans les 1po20 selon moi).


Si vous n'avez pas été trop gourmand (80 pa), votre stock a dû partir cette nuit.

----------


## Nessou

Elles vont monter plus haut une fois qu'elles seront modifiées.

----------


## Maderone

Badge de soutien à Elle Kiel, infini : 2po87
Badge de soutien à Evon Grincelame, infini : 3po39

J'espère que vous avez gardé vos stacks  ::trollface::

----------


## Pulse

> Badge de soutien à Elle Kiel, infini : 2po87
> Badge de soutien à Evon Grincelame : 3po39
> 
> J'espère que vous avez gardé vos stacks


SERIEUX ? Je crois qu'il m'en reste mais comment ça se fait que ce soit aussi cher ?  ::o: 
EDIT : Mouais les miens sont lié au compte :s

----------


## Maderone

Oui, je parle bien des badges infinis, jaunes.

----------


## Takeo Kikuta

Je les ai delete.. -_-.
D'où ça monte comme ça ? oO

Et pourquoi les armes tourmentées se crash... uU

----------


## Maderone

Ca monte parce que y'en a plus de disponible et que c'est un petit souvenir sympa qui prend pas trop de place ! 

Les armes tourmentées vont continuer de voir leur prix baisser je pense jusqu'à ce qu'on puisse plus les avoir. Et puis, elles sont moches.

----------


## BigGift

Concernant les armes tourmentées on va devoir attendre un sacré bout de temps avant qu'elles remontent, et je prédis rien de faramineux :/

----------


## revanwolf

> Les armes tourmentées vont continuer de voir leur prix baisser je pense jusqu'à ce qu'on puisse plus les avoir. Et puis, elles sont moches.


et pourtant c'est l'un des skins qui était très recherché dans GW1.

----------


## Maderone

Bah oui, mais c'est ça le truc... Vu que c'est les plus recherchés, forcément, tooouuuut le monde se jette dessus. Tout le monde farm ou achète des coffre pour en avoir et les revendre en se disant qu'ils vont se faire du pognon parce que tout le monde en veut  :^_^:

----------


## BigGift

Dans gw1 c'etaient les plus recherchées parce qu'il y avait un peu de "challenge" pour les avoir, et parce qu'elles avaient un peu de style, là je les trouve loupées, les effets sont minables et les nouveaux design ne sont pas vraiment... à la hauteur (la lance pour exemple)

Bon après j'espere quand même que ça prendra un peu de valeur  ::ninja:: 

Edit: Ouais c'est vrais que l'effet de l'arc long est classe, mais c'est bien le seul  ::(:

----------


## Maderone

Bah l'effet sur l'arc long par exemple, il est méga cool  ::love::

----------


## Takeo Kikuta

C'est trop tard pour tenter de se faire un petit peu de bénef avec les teintures non id ?  ::P:

----------


## Nessou

https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/foru.../2#post3822273

Balancez vos spéculations/idées ! On sait déjà que le taux d'obtention des précurseurs ne sera pas augmenté.

----------


## Takeo Kikuta

Sur ce qu'ils vont changer ?
Moi la question que je me pose c'est faut-il la garder en mode trololo on connait rien.
Où faut-il la rendre + ou - claire ?
Cad. pouvoir débloquer des "recettes", afin de ne pas avoir à retourner sur le net quand tu te rappelles plus pour craft des trèfles par exemple.

----------


## purEcontact

J'ai investi dans la rune de pirate supérieur.
Le bonus de 4 est "5% de faire proc puissance lorsque vous êtes touché".
Le bonus de 6 est "5% d'invoquer un perroquet".

Le bonus 6 étant le plus inutile de la terre et le set étant pas mal orienté puissance, je pense qu'il va se prendre un buff assez conséquent avec le revamp du 15 avril.
Elle ne coûte pas trop cher pour le moment (dans les 10 pa) mais je pense vraiment qu'en fonction de sa modification, elle peut monter "facilement" à 1po (voir beaucoup, beaucoup plus comme la voyageuse à l'époque).
Petit rappel :




> La Rune de pirate conférera de la puissance au lieu de la Découverte de magie.
> La Rune du voyageur conférera des dégâts par altération, un avantage de durée et une vitesse de déplacement accrue.
> La Rune de noble conférera des dégâts par altération et du pouvoir.
> La Rune de pillard conférera des dégâts par altération et du vol de vie.


En gros, toutes les runes ont eu le droit à 2 effets sauf la rune du pirate.
Je pense que ça sera rectifié le 15 avril.

----------


## Ptit gras

Invoquer le perroquet, tu penses que c'est inutile ?

----------


## purEcontact

En bonus 6 ? Complètement.

----------


## Maderone

http://gw.zweistein.cz/gw2ecto/

----------


## Nessou

> J'ai investi dans la rune de pirate supérieur.
> Le bonus de 4 est "5% de faire proc puissance lorsque vous êtes touché".
> Le bonus de 6 est "5% d'invoquer un perroquet".
> 
> Le bonus 6 étant le plus inutile de la terre et le set étant pas mal orienté puissance, je pense qu'il va se prendre un buff assez conséquent avec le revamp du 15 avril.
> Elle ne coûte pas trop cher pour le moment (dans les 10 pa) mais je pense vraiment qu'en fonction de sa modification, elle peut monter "facilement" à 1po (voir beaucoup, beaucoup plus comme la voyageuse à l'époque).
> Petit rappel :
> 
> 
> ...


J'en ai pris 500, j'ai de l'espoir pour elle. Sinon j'ai aussi pris 500 superior runes of flock car elles sont vraiment trop moisies actuellement et que ce sont des runes boon duration à la base, donc avec du potentiel. J'ai aussi pris 48 superior runes of strength à 90 pa car je pense qu'elle a encore le potentiel de monter bien plus haut une fois que les changements seront passés.

----------


## purEcontact

J'ai pris 500 runes de krait aussi, je pense que la puissance sous l'eau va sauter.

----------


## Nessou

> J'ai pris 500 runes de krait aussi, je pense que la puissance sous l'eau va sauter.


Pas bête du tout surtout qu'ils vont supprimer la map PvP avec de l'eau. Vu le prix de la rune je vais aussi faire un petit stock si jamais.

----------


## Maderone

J'en ai pris 1000 moi.

----------


## BigGift

Je vous fais confiance j'en ai pris un stack aussi  ::ninja::

----------


## Hasunay

Allez 750 pour moi, mon plus gros achat mais comme nessou et pure m'ont toujours fait gagner de la thune ...

----------


## meiKo

5po le stack de 250 runes. On verra combien ça va rapporter  ::):

----------


## ds108j

Et comme tous les canards vont vendre en meme temps, le prix va bien chuter ! 
 ::P:

----------


## BigGift

La guilde CPC a le monopole des runes Krait, classe  :B):

----------


## Lee Tchii

Mad, j’investis aussi ?

----------


## Maderone

Ca coute pas cher. J'ai eu les 1000 runes pour 10 po, vas y !

----------


## ds108j

> Mad, j’investis aussi ?


Mais spécule pas malheureuse ! Tu as autre chose à faire avec tes sous bon sang ! Epargne, et paye toi ta fichue légendaire enfin !

----------


## Hasunay

Sauf que sur un bon coup de spéculation tu peux l'acheter directement la légendaire.

----------


## Lee Tchii

DS qui me fait les mêmes blagues que moi !
J'épargne déjà depuis deux ans, et j'ai à peine de quoi acheter la Légende, mais pas tous les T6 qui vont avec ou les pierres froides à 100 po !
Ma façon de générer les po n'est pas la bonne.
Je n'ai le temps de jouer autant que Tatsu.
Faut bien que je trouve un truc !

----------


## Maderone

> Sauf que sur un bon coup de spéculation tu peux l'acheter directement la légendaire.


Tout à fait. Suffit de faire le bon investissement pour tout débloquer !

----------


## Lee Tchii

On va commencer par le précurseur si cela ne vous dérange pas  ::ninja::  ou alors la rune en question flambera à 2 po pièce ?

----------


## Hasunay

Même si la rune n'augmente "que" à 1po ça donne, pour les 1000 de Mad, 830 po de bénéf selon tpcalc donc c'est déjà pas mal  :^_^:

----------


## Maderone

> On va commencer par le précurseur si cela ne vous dérange pas  ou alors la rune en question flambera à 2 po pièce ?


C'est pas investir 10 po qui te tuera ^^

----------


## purEcontact

Je suis vraiment pas sûr qu'elle monte à 1 po.
Perso, j'ai acheté entre 2 et 3pa, je pense que ça montera minimum à 20pa (voir 30).

Faut voir qu'en stat secondaire, ça reste du bleed duration (et non pas condi global).
Bref, ça reste de la spéculation, prendre en grande quantité, c'est prendre le risque de perdre beaucoup de thune et/ou d'en gagner peu.

----------


## Maderone

Bah vu le prix qu'elle a, elle tombera pas à moins que ça je pense.

----------


## purEcontact

En fonction des changements à la forge, elle bougera.
Si on ne peut toujours pas mettre de rune exo à la forge et qu'elle ne change pas de stat, elle tombera au prix du marchand.

----------


## BigGift

ça voudrait dire que je réaliserais une perte de.... 5 MOTHER FUCK**G PO!!!! 


Tout ça pour dire que c'est pas un investissement risqué de toute façon, et que je ne m'attends pas a ce qu'elle passe au-dessus de 50pa  ::ninja::

----------


## meiKo

http://www.gw2spidy.com/item/24762
La rune de Krait a un déjà plus que doubler pour info... En même temps elle est devenue bien sexy pour un build condi  ::):

----------


## revanwolf

et le prix s'est écroulé, bravo aux mauvais tradeur  ::P:

----------


## BigGift

Ouaip, là c'est bien triste, surtout quand je pense qu'elle avait pris 15pa juste avant le patch, passer d'un benef estimé de 22po a -3po c'est dur  ::ninja:: 

Et sinon quelqu'un peut m'expliquer pourquoi les armes tourmentées chutent à ce point?

----------


## Maderone

Attendez. Les nouveaux builds sont pas arrivés. Quand les gens vont commencer à tester de nouvelles choses ils vont la découvrir cette rune. Et de plus en plus de gens vont l'acheter.

----------


## BigGift

::wub::  Maderone qui vient me réconforter

----------


## Maderone

J'ai aussi acheté 1000 runes  ::ninja::

----------


## ds108j

> Mais spécule pas malheureuse ! Tu as autre chose à faire avec tes sous bon sang ! Epargne, et paye toi ta fichue légendaire enfin !


Je me permets de m'autoquoter !

 ::ninja::

----------


## Maderone

De toute façon, c'est pas un investissement perdu. Elles ne pourront jamais être plus nulles qu'avant !

----------


## olih

Le soucis avec les runes de krait, c'est qu'elles se craftent en armure lourde (lingot d'ori + essence putride)  ::trollface:: .

----------


## Maderone

Moi je m'en fous un peu, elles valent 3 fois plus que quand je les ai acheté  ::siffle::

----------


## Hasunay

Bon j'ai besoin de thune y a pas quelqu'un qui sent un futur bon coup ?

----------


## pikkpi

Les couvre-sac zephyr, les gens qui pensent qu'ils vont revenir avec l'event prochain se mettent le doigt dans l'oeil je pense. Le prix d'achat baissé de plus de moitié depuis l'annonce du retour du festival (102g-> 43g), je prédis une remontée fracassante. Après ça fait gros comme investissement.

----------


## purEcontact

Certainement l'investissement le moins safe de la terre >.<
Si ils reviennent, tu perds 25 po.

----------


## Maderone

Et Pure s'y connait en investissement de merde !

----------


## purEcontact

Bah j'ai fait dans les 200 po avec le patch du 15 avril, donc j'ai pas trop à me plaindre  ::): .

----------


## BigGift

Je vois pas où je me suis loupé du coup, moi j'ai fait -50pa...

----------


## Hasunay

Moi je vends par petit pack donc pour le moment 120po de bénéf' et il me reste 60 rune antitoxine à écouler  ::):  ... mais le fric part tellement vite dans GW  ::cry::

----------


## Lee Tchii

Moi aussi je veux devenir (plus) riche !
Donnez-moi des (bons) conseils !  ::o:

----------


## BigGift

Continues de faire des cita c1 avdc nous la legendre tpmbera bien un jou

----------


## Maderone

> Continues de faire des cita c1 avdc nous la legendre tpmbera bien un jou


T'es bourré ?

----------


## Lee Tchii

Encore 500 Cita  ::o:

----------


## purEcontact

Ou tu varies et tu fais tout les donjons "simples" :

- Asca : les 3
- Caudecus : P1/P3 (P2, le last boss peut être chiant mais le reste du donjon se fait rapidement).
- Etreinte : P1/P3
- Cita : P1/P2
- HdV : P1
- Creuset : les 3

Dans tonnelles, je sais plus lequel est "simple", je crois que c'est up mais je suis pas sûr.

----------


## BigGift

Tonnelle : Up oui  :;):

----------


## Sephil

Tonnelle, les 2 sont simples, le seul qui était un peu chiant fw/up (avec le boss mesmer au milieu du run et les araignées qui spawnaient en boucle sur le boss de fin) a été remplacé par le chemin aetherblade.  :;): 

fw/fw y a juste une partie où il faut rush et tous rester bien ensemble, donc en PU ça pose quelques fois des problèmes quand le gardien se traine et ne nettoie pas les fleurs assez vite.

----------


## Hasunay

Oh grands sages de la sagesse absolu et de la vérité révélé, pensez-vous qu'il faille faire un stock de quartz dans l'espoir que le prix augmente dans un avenir aussi obscur que lointain ?

----------


## Sephil

non

----------


## Lee Tchii

Cristal = Céleste = Bof = àmoinsd'unpatchçanevaudrapastripette.

Mais je mine, ça fait ma quoti en minage pas trop compliqué ! Et puis, c'est des cristaux. Ça brille ! Quibrille !!!!

----------


## Hasunay

La dernière fois j'avais acheter 2 stack pour quelques choses comme 30pc et j'ai revendu environ 1pa30, en gros pas l'affaire du siècle mais pas non plus complétement pourri, par contre je sais vraiment pas si depuis la maj les gens continue à faire des armures céleste.

----------


## Maderone

Vu à quel point ça se farm... J'en doute vraiment...
Après si y'a rien d'autres de mieux en quoi investir, pourquoi pas ?

----------


## Takeo Kikuta

Ca vaut le coup d'investir sur des skins sur Phénix ?

----------


## BigGift

Mon avis, non pas tellement, a moins de choisir LE bon skin, les prix sont déjà plutot bas, et le nombre d'offre pour chacun est assez élevé, j'ai l'impression que depuis les armes tourmentées c'est devenu moins interessant d'investir là dedans...

----------


## purEcontact

Fais comme moi, investi dans les armes qui t'intéressent pour les utiliser potentiellement.
Si jamais ça baisse, c'est des armes que j'aurais acheté "un peu trop cher", mais à la limite, c'est pas trop grave, les prix n'étant pas si élevés (moins de 100po).
Si jamais ça monte, en fonction du gain, je vends.

Par contre, perds pas de tête que c'est de l'investissement sur *très* long terme (je table sur 6 mois / un an).

----------


## Maderone

Mes armes acheté à Halloween envrion 75 po, valent maintenant 150 et 125 po. Y'a eu un pic à 200 pour le baton, mais il a baissé.

----------


## BigGift

Je n'ai peut être pas le recul necessaire, mais j'ai vraiment l'impression qu'il y a beaucoup plus d'offre maintenant que pour les anciens skins, les gens se sont rendu compte qu'il fallait investir là(la?) dedans en voyant les anciens skins flamber?

----------


## purEcontact

Bah de toutes façons, quand ce sera retiré du jeu, par définition, t'en auras plus.
Du coup, c'est celui qui conserve le plus longtemps le skin qui gagne  ::): .

----------


## Snydlock

Sauf exceptions (armes d'amoureux je vous hais), les skins d'armes voient, au minimum, leurs prix doubler assez vite.
Donc c'est loin d'être inintéressant même s'il y a de plus en plus de monde qui investit dedans.

----------


## Takeo Kikuta

Le truc c'est que j'ai pas vraiment les moyens de prendre pleins de skins à <100po o/.
*sans le sou*

----------


## revanwolf

> Le truc c'est que j'ai pas vraiment les moyens de prendre pleins de skins à <100po o/.
> *sans le sou*


 :haha: 

[s'en va précipitamment]

----------


## Takeo Kikuta

Heureusement revanwolf est à pour les prêts étudiants :D.

----------


## Nessou

Ça fait longtemps que je post plus ici. La faute à ma soif d'acheter dans ce jeu qui fait que j'ai très peu longtemps plus de 100 po en poche. Bon sinon je passe juste pour signaler à ceux qui l'ont pas remarqués que la zéphyr supply box a des meilleurs taux de loot depuis la MàJ récente : les monocles, le  du zéphyr etc ont donc bien chutés en prix, profitez-en.

EDIT : pour les monocles ça vient du fait qu'ils se loot dans les gauntlet chance après vérification.

----------


## Lee Tchii

On ne parle pas des monocles.
Non monsieur  :tired:

----------


## Takeo Kikuta

Tu veux dire qu'il faut acheter tant que les prix sont bas ?
Mais est-ce que ça va vraiment remonter ?

Et j'avais une question, quand on vend à l'HV c'est 10% du prix qui part chez Anet 'ça ?

----------


## Lee Tchii

Qui part dans un trou noir, histoire de réguler le marché.

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Et c'est pas 10% mais 15%

5% de frais de mise en vente
10% de frais de vente

ça s'appelle un gold sink.

----------


## Takeo Kikuta

P'tite question... Y'a des restrictions sur le céleste ? J'ai craft une Inscription céleste enchanté sur plaque d'orichalque et... elle apparait pas dans l'onglet découverte -_-.
Et j'ai fait 0 découverte en céleste :/.

----------


## Bartinoob

Il faut des recette spéciales, pas de découvertes. T'as de la chance, on peut les avoir avec le bazar, alors qu'elles coûtaient un bras et demi y a 6 mois.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Oh, c'est vrai !
Merci de me le rappeler !
Un jour le céleste redeviendra THE stats to have !

----------


## ds108j

> Oh, c'est vrai !
> Merci de me le rappeler !
> Un jour le céleste redeviendra THE stats to have !


ou pas (je pencherais vraiment plus pour cette affirmation....)

----------


## purEcontact

Je regarde les backpack du zephyr et je pleure.

----------


## revanwolf

> Oh, c'est vrai !
> Merci de me le rappeler !
> Un jour le céleste redeviendra THE stats to have !


ça l'a jamais été et ne le sera jamais(en tout cas en pve, puisque zerk>tout).

Après ça peut toujours servir sur un elem/gardien voir peut etre ingé mais c'est tout.
Vu que c'est une stat touche à tout et donc moyen partout.

@pure je compatis.

----------


## Bartinoob

Sur un war, ça peut aussi je pense. Un war alté c'est vachement sale. En spvp, depuis la màj des runes de force, je me suis amusé à jouer pas mal de classes en céleste + runes de force et ça compense bien la perte de dps :D

----------


## Takeo Kikuta

Faut les recettes des armes comme pour l'élevé c'ça ?

----------


## Bartinoob

Armes, armures et bijoux, oui.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Pourquoi Pure pleure ?

----------


## purEcontact

J'en ai acheté 2 (à 68po et 55po).
Je ne jouais pas quand c'est monté à 200po.
Maintenant, ça vaut 20 po.

----------


## Lee Tchii

*patpat*
Ce jeu ne t'aime pas non plus ...

----------


## purEcontact

J'ai mis toutes mes armes à 130po et un sac à dos pour 100po.
Si les prix remontent et que je suis pas là, je vendrais quand même.
Si ça monte très haut, que je suis là et que j'ai déjà vendu, c'est pas grave, j'aurais quand même fait entre 20% et 60% de benef.

----------


## Sephil

Bah le celeste a toujours donné plus de stats que le reste. Et ça pouvait être utile sur un peu tout dans les "opti" McM. Mais ça a pris un trop gros nerf de dommages.





> Faut les recettes des armes comme pour l'élevé c'ça ?


Oui, et tu peux les avoir pour pas cher à l'HV en ce moment. Cherche "céleste" (ou "celestial" si tu joues dans la bonne langue) et filtre les exotiques, tu trouveras ton bonheur.

Si je peux me permettre un conseil, par contre. Ne fais pas de céleste. Et surtout pas de l'élevé céleste, je regrette à chaque fois que j'ouvre ma banque et que je vois un onglet entier d'accessoires, armure légère, armes. :/

----------


## Ptit gras

C'est toujours joué en McM, mais plus jamais en full céleste. Après vu le nerf, sur les classes qui sont pas en sous régime statistique vaut mieux balancer tes stats sur 5 catégories que 7.

----------


## Leybi

> P'tite question... Y'a des restrictions sur le céleste ? J'ai craft une Inscription céleste enchanté sur plaque d'orichalque et... elle apparait pas dans l'onglet découverte -_-.
> Et j'ai fait 0 découverte en céleste :/.


De toute façon toutes les recettes exo s'achètent, tu peux pas les découvrir. Même les stats "de base" faut acheter les recettes au vendeur du métier.

----------


## Takeo Kikuta

> De toute façon toutes les recettes exo s'achètent, tu peux pas les découvrir. Même les stats "de base" faut acheter les recettes au vendeur du métier.


 Les recettes des insignes oui, mais pas forcément des armes  ::): .
Merci en tout cas  ::): .
Et à moi le fabricant d'armes 500 o/

----------


## Leybi

Ah oui c'est vrai déso ^^

----------


## purEcontact

Depuis la version chinoise :




> • Mini Kasi Carl Mead honey can be used in a mysterious furnace.


Kasmeer est à 1 po, la première mini rare est à 3 po.
Achetez.
Maintenant.

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Trop tard, Kasmeer est à 3po maintenant ^^

----------


## purEcontact

J'ai filé l'info dès que je l'ai eu.
J'ai rarement beaucoup de thune et j'avais que 55 po, du coup j'ai acheté 52 miniatures à 1po l'unité.
Je verrais après avoir dormi le tarif mais j'avoue que les vendre à 2po60 (prix actuel en demande) me réjouit pas mal  :B): .

----------


## atavus

FUCKkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk

Trop tard kaasmer est à 7po.

----------


## Arkane Derian

Merci Pure, j'étais debout et je suis passé sur le topic juste au moment où tu as posté. Bon par contre, j'ai été prudent je n'en ai pris que 10. Je ne pensais pas que ça décollerait à ce point.

EDIT : Je suis en train de m'amuser à regarder l'évolution du prix de vente en direct, c'est tout simplement démentiel. Les Kasmeer partent à une vitesse affolante et le prix est déjà à plus de 9 po l'unité.

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Ouais, enfin, là, y'a quand même des débiles... Faire monter à 7po la mini moisie, faut être con.
Surtout que c'est risqué. Je conseillerais quand même à ceux qui en ont acheté à bas prix de les vendre progressivement là. Tant que le prix est élevé.

----------


## Arkane Derian

Je comprends ce que tu dis et ce serait ma tendance naturelle. Mais quand je regarde les différentes mises en vente et les quantités disponibles, ça ne m'étonnerait pas que ça dépasse les 10-12 po dans la journée. Du coup c'est très tentant d'attendre quelques heures...

----------


## purEcontact

Histoire d'assurer, j'en ai vendu 22 au prix actuel de demande pour me rembourser (et même faire un petit profit) et j'en ai placé 30 à différents prix entre 8 po et 11po.

----------


## Arkane Derian

Bien vu Tatsu, le prix est en train de se casser le gueule, tous les acheteurs sont en train de paniquer et de vendre de plus en plus bas. On commence à trouver de grosses quantités à 6po.

----------


## Hasunay

Bon c'est la dernière fois que je rate une occaz de me faire de la thune, je m'abonne au topic en mise à jour immédiate bondiou !

Sinon merci à Pure pour l'info  ::):

----------


## atavus

> Bien vu Tatsu, le prix est en train de se casser le gueule, tous les acheteurs sont en train de paniquer et de vendre de plus en plus bas. On commence à trouver de grosses quantités à 6po.


Ben logique; le prix ira certainement se stabiliser à 4 po comme pour toutes les minis rares jaunes des coffres du lion noirs.

Edit: ben voilà 4 po.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Encore raté ! Caramba !  ::o:

----------


## atavus

Tu as juste 4 jours de retard. ::P: h34r:

----------


## Lee Tchii

Bah ... 1 jour, 1 mois, quand c'est raté, c'est raté, camarade ...

----------


## Charmide

C'est même plus frustrant quand c'est raté de peu, c'est pourquoi je me co tous les semestres

----------


## Hao8095

Bien l'bonjour à tous. Merci tout d'abord pour ce topic qui se trouve être le seul interessant de la longue liste offerte par google (concernant le trading HV j'entend).
Je me permet de relancer un peu. Qu'esperez vous tenter en vue de l'arriver de HoT ? Les cours d'item vont logiquement subir un sacré bouleversement. Ca pourrait donner lieu à de la spéculation de masse :D. Peut-être sur les armes (notamment le marteau, arme principale du futur revenant. Les exos craftables zerk qui seront dévorés par les revenants fraichement 80 peut être. Les matériaux de craft de bas level en vue d'une XP de masse venant des joueurs voulant reroll le plus vite possible. 

Avez vous des idées la d'ssus? qui feront peut être notre fortune, nous petits boursicoteurs :P

PS : Le minerai d'or s'est cassé la gueule cette nuit (-40%) A surveiller !

----------


## Snydlock

> PS : Le minerai d'or s'est cassé la gueule cette nuit (-40%) A surveiller !


Nessou et Tatsu ont encore fait des idioties.  ::ninja::

----------


## revanwolf

> Avez vous des idées la d'ssus? qui feront peut être notre fortune, nous petits boursicoteurs :P


Alors sache que tu n'aura aucune info de 1ere fraicheur sur ce topic voire même sur tout ce qui est public(reddit,etc).

c'est comme la bourse en vrai ceux qui se font un max de fric sont ceux qui connaissent un max de détails(et ils partagent rarement leurs bon plans à moins qu'ils veuillent "pigeonner" les gens ou se font payer).

Les matériaux t1 vaudront toujours peu(ça se récolte par camion entier) tout comme les T5(tout le monde est 80 ou presque).
Après les mats t2 à t4 vaudront toujours cher,et concernant les armes exo je sent que les prix vont pas vraiment monter(trop de gens risquent de prévoir le coup et vont juste flinguer le marché en bonne "folie collective").

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Tout ce qui suit est mon analyse personnelle.
Si vous vous basez dessus et que vous perdez des sous, c'est votre problème, pas le mien.


Les éléments qui vont, à mon avis, subir une inflation sont :
- Les runes.
- Les cachets.
- Les T2->T5 communs. (minerais, rondins de bois, cuirs, tissus)
- Les T6 raffinés (Os/Griffes/Ecailles/Sangs/Totems/Venins) (Uniquement dans un cas précis, voir plus bas)
- Les magnétites.
- (Les armes de siège supérieures - McM)

Les élements qui vont perdre de la valeur sont :
- T1->T5 raffinés (Os/Griffes/Ecailles/Sangs/Totems/Venins)
- Précurseurs
- T1 et T6 communs. (minerais, rondins de bois, cuirs, tissus)

Actuellement, la demande est en forte baisse sur des certains cachet, comme celui de la soif de sang qui est maintenant sous la barre des 4po.
Sachant que 3 mois en arrière, c'était 10 à 15 po, celui-ci étant limité par le tarif de craft à la forge mystique. (voir plus bas)
En revanche, méfiance, le cachet de la soif de sang ne sera probablement pas privilégié pour le Revenant, tout dépendra des builds meta.

Petite précision pour la suite : 
Pour les composants T1-T6 suivant, il s'agit des Os/Griffes/Ecailles/Sangs/Totems/Venins.

Concernant le cours des matériaux et plus particulièrement celui des T5.
Compte tenu des collections de précurseurs, il est à prévoir une forte baisse du tarif de ceux-ci.
En effet, il ne sera plus nécessaire de compter sur le RNG misérable pour obtenir les précurseurs, et donc il y aura moins d'essais d'obtention de ceux-ci à la forge mystique.
Actuellement, la baisse se fait déjà ressentir, principalement du fait de l'augmentation du taux de drop de certains.
Le tarif des T5 dépendra de trois choses :
- Le prix des précurseurs à l'hv. (craft de jaunes 80 pour des essais à la forge)
- Le prix des boules d'ectoplasme. (craft de jaunes 80 pour recyclage)
- Le prix des T6. (Transformation T5->T6 à la forge mystique)

Pour ce dernier point, celui-ci devrait avoir une importance qui deviendra rapidement réduite sur le tarif des composants T5 et T6.
Du fait du changement de la mécanique une fois arrivé au niveau 80, il ne sera plus question d'obtenir des points de compétences à chaque prise de niveau.
(Les points de compétences n'étant obtenables que par l'utilisation de parchemins de connaissances.)
La réduction du nombre de points de comp aura (en théorie) un impact sur :
- le craft de Cachets & Runes à la forge.
- la transformation des composants de craft. (T1->T2 ; T2->T3 ; T3->T4 ; T4->T5 ; T5->T6 et Noyaux->Magnétites)
- le craft d'armes de siège supérieures pour le McM.

Nous pouvons donc nous attendre à une augmentation du tarif des magnétites. (si le taux de drop n'est pas augmenté)
Et une augmentation du tarif des T6 du à une augmentation de la demande nécessaire pour crafter les nouveaux légendaires (si le don de fortune ne change pas).

Maintenant, parlons des autres composants T2->T5 que sont les minerais, les rondins de bois, les cuirs et les tissus.
Ici, compte tenu des quantités nécessaires pour la réalisation d'armes et armures élevées, il ne faut pas s'attendre à une baisse de leurs tarifs.
Je pense que ce n'est pas vraiment prévisible. Quelques points vont beaucoup jouer là dessus :
- Les joueurs déjà équipés qui vont décider de se crafter une armure élevée pour leur revenant. Certains ont déjà prévus les composants, d'autres non.
- Les anciens qui vont revenir et se rendre compte que leur stuff exotique fait un peu clodo. A rajouter ceux qui vont se lancer dans les fractales.
- Les nouveaux qui vont soit revendre les composants obtenus pendant leur leveling, soit les conserver, mais dans les deux cas se rendre compte que finalement, ils en ont vraiment besoin de beaucoup plus...
- Les stuff exo qui n'en ont rien à foutre des élevés.
- La réduction du farm des zones type "Contrées sauvages", du fait de la présence de nouveau contenu qui devrait occuper un certain temps.
Bref, je pencherais fortement pour une augmentation des tarifs.

---------- Post added at 12h26 ---------- Previous post was at 12h07 ----------




> PS : Le minerai d'or s'est cassé la gueule cette nuit (-40%) A surveiller !


Je viens de regarder pour le cours du minerai d'or.
Cela ne représente rien, j'avais fait bien pire avec le minerai de platine  ::P: 

Il s'agirait d'une vente en deux fois d'un stock équivalent à 95 000 minerais d'or, soit la moitié des demandes d'achat en cours sur cet élément.
Ce qui pourrait correspondre au hack d'un compte de stockage.

A titre de comparaison, je possède sur mes comptes, plus de minerai de platine que les demandes totales sur cet élément.
En cas de hack du compte qui me sert à stocker mon platine, si le connard vend tout immédiatement, le cours du platine descendra quasiment au prix de vente au pnj...

----------


## atavus

> A titre de comparaison, je possède sur mes comptes, plus de minerai de platine que les demandes totales sur cet élément.
> En cas de hack du compte qui me sert à stocker mon platine, si le connard vend tout immédiatement, le cours du platine descendra quasiment au prix de vente au pnj...


Quand je te dis que tu es un chinois.

----------


## Charmide



----------


## Lee Tchii

Tatsu est la Bourse  ::o: 
Tatsu EST la Matrice !!!!

----------


## mikelion

"- Le prix des précurseurs à l'hv. (craft de jaunes 80 pour des essais à la forge)".
Ceci ne fonctionne pas. Ca fait 2 ans que je met des golds à la forge et que ça me rend un gold ou rarement un exo à 2-3 po.
Forge de ----- !


Sinon si on peut crafter des précus même liés au compte, le prix devrait baisser à l'HDV car la demande baissera un peu.

----------


## olih

> "- Le prix des précurseurs à l'hv. (craft de jaunes 80 pour des essais à la forge)".
> Ceci ne fonctionne pas. Ca fait 2 ans que je met des golds à la forge et que ça me rend un gold ou rarement un exo à 2-3 po.
> Forge de ----- !
> 
> 
> Sinon si on peut crafter des précus même liés au compte, le prix devrait baisser à l'HDV car la demande baissera un peu.


Sisi, ça marche  ::ninja::

----------


## NayeDjel

> Sisi, ça marche

----------


## purEcontact

Pour ceux qui veulent faire l'armure élevé, c'est le moment d'acheter la soie (1pa68 en demande).
Le fait d'inciter les joueurs à farm les contrées sauvages a fait baisser le tarif et une fois l'event terminé, il y a de forte chance que le prix remonte doucement à son prix initial (2pa20).

----------


## Charmide

http://www.gw2spidy.com/item/68743
Une perturbation dans la force, comme si des centaines de necro voulaient se spécialiser d'un coup

----------


## purEcontact

Si tu regardes bien, y'a que 8 espadons qui sont partis entre 100po et 150po.

----------


## Charmide

C'est sûr que c'est pas des volumes de Tatsu  ::):

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Petites modifications sur les suppositions que j'avais faites dans le post #676

En prenant en compte la transformation des points de compétence en un objet servant à réaliser des crafts à la forge mystique.
Je suppose que cet unique objet sera échangeable à Miyani contre les mêmes éléments qu'actuellement.

De ce fait, un certain nombre de joueurs qui dorment sur des tas de points de compétences va se retrouver avec un encore un item qui prend de la place dans l'inventaire/banque.
Par conséquent, il faut s'attendre dans un premier temps à une baisse de tous les éléments craftés à partir de ceux-ci. (Appât du gain facile)

Et donc, les prix des cachets, runes et exotiques craftables en échange de 50 pts de compétences risquent de baisser temporairement avant de remonter une fois le surplus consommé.
De même pour les armes de siège supérieures qui risquent de descendre avant de voir leurs tarifs respectifs monter en flèche.


Dans tous les cas, lors de la sortie de l'extension, je vous conseille de vous méfier et de ne pas céder à l'euphorie sur les nouveaux skins.
Beaucoup de pièces d'or vont s'échanger, il y aura sans aucun doute des tarifs complètement absurdes durant les premiers jours, voir les premières semaines.
(Souvenez-vous des Coffres du Dragon  :;): )


Petite méfiance sur un T6, les sacs de venin puissant. Je doute que le tarif lors de la sortie de l'extension puisse descendre plus bas que le tarif actuel de 14pa pièce. Si vous comptez vous crafter un légendaire un jour, je vous conseille d'en mettre un stack de côté à ce tarif. (du moins, un des légendaires actuel, vu que l'on a encore aucune idée des recettes de craft des futurs légendaires)

----------


## freuf

Tu penses que les venins T6 remonteront a terme au prix pre-Silverwastes?

----------


## atavus

> De ce fait, un certain nombre de joueurs qui dorment sur des tas de points de compétences va se retrouver avec un encore un item qui prend de la place dans *l'inventaire/banque.*
> Par conséquent, il faut s'attendre dans un premier temps à une baisse de tous les éléments craftés à partir de ceux-ci. (Appât du gain facile)


Porte monnaie................... ::siffle::

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Porte monnaie...................


Parce que tu crois sérieusement qu'ils vont y penser directement ?  ::P: essimiste:

Mais effectivement, si ça va directement dans le porte-monnaie, l'effet ne sera pas le même.

---------- Post added at 21h39 ---------- Previous post was at 21h37 ----------




> Tu penses que les venins T6 remonteront a terme au prix pre-Silverwastes?


Les contrées sauvages seront logiquement moins farmées qu'aujourd'hui.
Par conséquent, si le drop est plus homogène dans le reste de maguuma, oui, le prix devrait remonter.

----------


## lPyl

Bon c'pas de la spéculation, c'est plus une question.

Aujourd'hui j'ai loot la version 80 de cet item (sPvP tout ça): http://wiki.guildwars2.com/wiki/Ghostly_Spineguard

J'y vois rien de spécial (pas de skin, stat bof). Et c'est le dos le plus cher de l'HV. Le moins cher (en vente) vaut 30 po. Le plus cher (en demande d'achat) c'est 5po.

Ma question est simple: pourquoi ce prix?

----------


## Bartinoob

Une collection ?

----------


## lPyl

D'après Leybi, c'est juste pacqu'ils sont rare (en gros ils ont pu drop rarement pendant un temps dans honneur des vagues juste à cause d'un bug qui a ensuite été corrigé. Leur prix à explosé. Puis y a eu les reward tracks qui ont fait baisser le prix (nouvelle source de drop), mais ça reste cher.

----------


## Leybi

J'ai répondu IG mais je remet ici pour tout le monde ! (et parce que je m'étais trompé, le prix vient de se crash y'a 2 semaines, pas quand les reward tracks ont été implémentées)

Normalement, ces dos (version verte et jaune) sont seulement dropable dans le donjon Catacombes d'Ascalon, mais en niveau 35 (ils ne sont pas affectés par le lvl du joueur comme les autres items vert/bleu/jaune). Mais, il y a eu un bug en 2014 ou 2013 ou un boss de l'honneur des vagues (donjon 80) avait comme table de drop celle d'un boss des Catacombes. Et donc dropait ces dos en version 80. Bug rapidement fixé. Ces dos étaient donc ultra rare jusqu'il y a peu, comme le montre GW2spidy.

On peut voir que le prix se crashe complètement le 19 mai, passant immédiatement de 350po avec aucun item en vente, à 60po. Qu'est ce qu'il y a eu le 19 mai ?




> 5/19/15 – May 19 Release Notes
> Release Notes:
> 
> *Adjusted drop rates on container items given from reward tracks to match PvE drop rates*. The following items will be obtainable with a higher frequency:
> Black Lion Chests
> Black Lion Keys
> Aetherkey Pieces
> Piles of Silky Sand


Même si c'est pas dans le patch note, on peut suppose que les items "réservés" aux donjons comme ces dos sont devenus dropables dans les reward tracks PvP des donjons !

----------


## Sephil

Inspecteur Leybi, au rapport !  ::ninja::

----------


## Leybi

Oui bha on s'amuse avec ce qu'on peut, moi j'aime bien les graphiques de GW2spidy  ::ninja::

----------


## Sephil

Ah non mais je suis impressionné par tes talents d'analyse ! Mais réellement pour de vrai en fait !  ::o:

----------


## Alchimist

On a récemment appris que le nouveau mastery "Pact Commander" permettra via la ligne "Supply Line Management" d'obtenir les objets qui été jusqu’alors liés à des événements plus disponibles dans le jeu. 

Donc des objets comme la recette pour Light of Dwayna vont probablement perdre beaucoup de valeur, et les prix commencent déjà à chuter, alors si vous avez ce genre d'objet je vous conseillerais soit de vendre maintenant, soit d'attendre un blogpost pour savoir si les objets accessibles via ces nouveaux marchands seront chers (en sachant que théoriquement ils seront achetable grâce au karma), bien sur si on apprend que non, les prix risquent d'aller encore plus bas, mais s'ils sont chers les prix pourront peut-être remonter un peu.

----------


## atavus

> On a récemment appris que le nouveau mastery "Pact Commander" permettra via la ligne "Supply Line Management" d'obtenir les objets qui été jusqu’alors liés à des événements plus disponibles dans le jeu.


Elle vient d'où l'info ?

----------


## Alchimist

> Elle vient d'où l'info ?


Du Point of Interest de cette semaine. 




> *Supply Line Management* – Gain access to a network of regional merchants across Tyria with rare goods for trade (old or rare recipes for example, also new recipes such as the recipe for a new Melandru backpack. Recipes will be tradeable). The merchant will use Karma as its currency. Your city-wide swiftness boost raises to 15%.
> 
> - The contents of this vendor are not being revealed on purpose to prevent a shake up in the economy.

----------


## Sephil

S'ils remettent les noyaux pour les dos à lames élevés infusés ce sera parfait !  :;):

----------


## Charmide

> Your city-wide swiftness boost raises to 15%.


OP  ::o:

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Hier, différentes personnes ont parlé des Noyaux d'énergie (statique/dynamique/synergétique) d'assaut chevaleresque
- Dynamique : https://www.gw2tp.com/item/50059-dyn...ght-power-core
- Statique : https://www.gw2tp.com/item/50057-sta...ght-power-core
- Synergétique : https://www.gw2tp.com/item/50058-syn...ght-power-core

Le prix après le patch s'était littéralement effondré suite à l'annonce de l'arrivée prochaine d'un PNJ vendant des items de l'histoire vivante ainsi que le datamining de différents items dont un nommé [Boîte mnémonique de Scarlet] : [&AgGHEgEAAA==]    
Le description de cet item indique : Contient des composants pour la création de lames dorsales et des objets de la guerre contre Scarlet.

Première chose, les prix sont déjà en train de remonté depuis hier soir, je pense que le surplus de gens qui avaient du stock et ont pris peur a pratiquement été écoulé.
Il ne serait pas surprenant que le prix remonte à son niveau précédent.

Je doute que la boite donne les 10 noyaux nécessaire pour crafter un seul dos.
De plus, l'obtention de lames va probablement pousser pas mal de gens à se lancer dans le craft de ces dos afin de débloquer les skins correspondant, du coup cela va augmenter la demande qui était techniquement assez faible.

Je conseillerai presque de placer des demandes d'achat sur des noyaux afin de récupérer les derniers stocks de ceux qui ont peur de ce qui va arriver.


Une petite précision, la demande reste très faible sur ces items, tout comme l'offre, en terme d'idée, j'estime le nombre d'échanges de noyau dynamiques (le plus cher) à moins de 500 exemplaires depuis le patch, ce qui n'est pas vraiment énorme. L'équivalent de 50 dos (max) seulement.

----------


## mikelion

Pour ceux qui veulent essayer :
Les ailes de Dwayna, dos supérieur. Je passe une annonce d'achat à 100 po à l'hdv. 2 jours plus tard, j'ai le dos. je le revend 180 po à l'hdv.
Bénéfice 80 po.

----------


## XspawnLpc

bénéfice = 53 po  :;): 

c'est toujours bon à prendre

----------


## Lee Tchii

Comment que cela se fait ? O_o

Vous parlez de la recette pour la lumière ?

----------


## purEcontact

::lol:: 


Tous achetés à moins d'un po / unité.

Messager perroquet
Messager corbeau

----------


## Alchimist

Mais qui veut acheter ça ?

----------


## purEcontact

Bah écoutes, je sais pas, mais moi, dans l'affaire, j'ai fait dans les 250po de benef (investissement initial : 60po).

----------


## XspawnLpc

ça correspond à un topic sur redit https://www.reddit.com/r/Guildwars2/..._for_10s_each/ et juste après les prix ont flambé
... manipulation de marché avec l'arrivée des nouveaux joueurs.

Pure a eu du nez

----------


## Nightwrath

:Pouah:

----------


## mikelion

C'est vrai que certains items que tout le monde possède vont être demandés par les nouveaux joueurs.

Ensuite, je pensais que le prix du SAM à l'hdv baisserait suite à la correction du bug Oursefol, mais non il reste stable. Ceci dit je l'ai acheté pour 110 po (Sandy) avec une annonce sur une semaine, et revendu 180 po.

----------


## atavus

> ça correspond à un topic sur redit https://www.reddit.com/r/Guildwars2/..._for_10s_each/ et juste après les prix ont flambé
> ... manipulation de marché avec l'arrivée des nouveaux joueurs.
> 
> Pure a eu du nez


Punaise les pigeons..... :Mellow2:

----------


## Lee Tchii

Moi j'ai toujours pas réussi à acheter la recette de Dwayna ...  ::sad::

----------


## XspawnLpc

une autre belle manipulation de marché

http://www.gw2spidy.com/item/20316

en avril ils ont vidé l'HV (2.7 millions ..) Et avec la promo sur les clés ces derniers jours c'est jackpot 3-4pa de benef par item)

----------


## Sephil

Pour ceux qui n'auraient pas suivi, ou pas fait la corrélation, un petit topo sur le nerf des "liquid rewards" en donjons (aka les po !).

(Je précise que je n'aime pas du tout ce changement de mon point de vue de joueur, là j'essaie juste d'éclaircir ce que ça implique du point de vue de l'économie du jeu.)

En gros quand on fait un donjon à l'heure actuelle, on récupère une récompense "liquide", du cash en po. Ce gold est généré par le jeu, pour le joueur, à partir de rien.
C'est à dire qu'on n'a pas drop un objet qu'on a ensuite posté sur le TP et qui a été acheté avec de l'or existant déjà dans l'économie, on a purement et simplement créé du cash à partir de rien.

Le problème engendré par cette création d'or quotidienne par des milliers de joueurs qui font leurs donjons, c'est l'inflation.
Par exemple : il est plus facile de farm des po en donjon pour se payer du lin plutôt que de farmer directement ce lin, donc les joueurs vont générer du cash en donjon, et acheter du lin sur le TP. Mais au plus les joueurs utilisent cette pratique, au plus la demande en lin augmente pendant que l'offre en lin, elle, n'augmente pas. Donc le prix du lin augmente.
Et c'est applicable à tous les objets sur le TP. Si c'est plus facile de créer du cash, les gens sont plus facilement "riches", et dépensent plus facilement, la demande augmente, l'offre n'augmente pas (voire même diminue), et les prix montent (ou plus exactement, la valeur de l'or diminue, ce qui revient au même du point de vue du joueur).

Ce que Jon Smith essaie de faire en réduisant considérablement cette génération d'or issue des donjons, et au contraire en apportant de nouveaux moyens de générer des items/matériaux, c'est d'inverser la tendance d'inflation que GW2 subit depuis sa sortie, et de redonner de la valeur à l'or.
(Alors là je vous épargne mon point de vue sur ses arguments, et sur la potentielle réussite de cette inversion de tendance, je fais juste un post pour vous signaler que c'est leur intention d'essayer de réduire l'inflation, voire même de créer de la déflation.)

Qu'est-ce que ça veut dire pour nous, individuellement en tant que joueurs qui ne s'intéressent pas à l'économie ?
Tout simplement qu'une fois passés les déséquilibres de l'extension (avec tous les nouveaux crafts, pour le hall de guilde, pour les chasses aux précus, pour les gens qui vont se faire du stuff condi ou tank ou heal, etc...), quand tout se sera de nouveau stabilisé, l'or risque d'avoir petit à petit plus de valeur.
Donc pour les joueurs qui ont la collectionnite aiguë, il serait préférable de commencer doucement à vendre et accumuler des po.


Je reprécise une dernière fois, ceci ne tient pas compte des déséquilibres qu'il y aura forcément à la release de l'extension, ni de la réussite ou non de leur opération déflation, c'est juste une info sur la tendance générale à long terme.  :;):

----------


## Alchimist

Pour plus d'informations sur l'inflation je recommande ce post récent sur reddit.

La réduction du gain d'argent par chemin ne me dérange pas, encore faut-il qu'ils équilibrent la chose pour faire en sorte que les chemins les moins parcourus comme Aetherpath ou Arah 4 aient de meilleures récompenses, par contre ils doivent contre-balancer ça en proposant un gain croissant de matériaux, à l'instar du farm des Silverwastes qui n'apporte que peu d'or à l'économie mais permet d'introduire une offre en matériaux plus élevées. Comme ça les donjons sont toujours intéressant d'un point de vu rentabilité pour les joueurs, et ne plombe plus l'économie du jeu. 

Après d'un point de vu du jeu ce changement signifie simplement qu'Anet ne souhaite plus investir du temps et de la force de travail dans les donjons, autrement dit les donjons sont abandonnés dans la triste position où ils se trouvent, espérons juste que les fractals auront un meilleur traitement.

----------


## Sephil

Arah 4 se fait en 10-15 min, 5 min de plus pour le war qui se tape le skip au début.
Il ne mérite absolument pas de buff par rapport à P1-2.

----------


## purEcontact

Sachant qu'on aura moins d'argent en donjon mais toujours autant de token, je suppose que la valeur de l'ectoplasme va en prendre un coup.

----------


## Alchimist

> Arah 4 se fait en 10-15 min, 5 min de plus pour le war qui se tape le skip au début.
> Il ne mérite absolument pas de buff par rapport à P1-2.


J'aurais du signaler dans l’éventualité où le skip est fixé, dans ce cas le faire normalement c'est plus autour de 30/40 min.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Sachant qu'on aura moins d'argent en donjon mais toujours autant de token, je suppose que la valeur de l'ectoplasme va en prendre un coup.


Pourquoi, on pourra toujours utiliser les tokens pour acheter de l'exotique à 180, ou des rares à 20 pour Arah, Creuset, et HotW, (et si je me souviens bien CF), puis les raffiner. Maintenant ils ont signalé que les chiffres de raffinage changeront pour certains composant, donc on ne sait pas si l'ectoplasme verra ses chiffres descendre et la soie monter par exemple.

----------


## Sephil

> Sachant qu'on aura moins d'argent en donjon mais toujours autant de token, je suppose que la valeur de l'ectoplasme va en prendre un coup.


La majorité des ectos du marché viennent plutôt de SW en ce moment (je pense).

Je bouffais un kit mystique en 2 jours quand je farmais mes achievements dans la zone. (Je l'utilise que sur du jaune, le mystique.)

----------


## Alchimist

La recette des armures élevées vient de changer, désormais il ne faut plus uniquement 3 Bolt of Damask pour faire un insigne, mais 3 Bolt of Damask + 3 Elonian Leather Square, en conséquence de quoi les prix évoluent rapidement, la soie devrait baisser légèrement et le cuir prendre plus de valeur.

----------


## Dar

J'ai jamais était bon pour faire des po sur un mmo et encore moins jouer à l'hv.

Mais je vois les ectos en chute libre tombés à un prix inférieur à ce qui se faisait depuis mi 2013. Vous pensez que ca peut descendre encore ou pas ?

----------


## Lee Tchii

Oh ya tellement de trucs en chute libre en ce moment  ::sad::

----------


## Lee Tchii

Vendre la recette du tonique infini etherlame à 200 po, ça vaut le coup ou je peux espérer plus ?

----------

